# Visa time line - Skilled and work visa applications



## mike

At the request of a couple of members I am starting this thread for people to post their dates of their application so other people can get an idea how long an application will take. *Note:* please use the information as a guide only! We have no way of verifying what people post.

Please only post work related visa applications here. This will only work if enough people participate and keep their information updated.

Please don't post any questions here! Make your post something like this format:

*Date of application:

Nationality:

Trade/profession:

Visa type:

CSL, MODL or SOL:

Medicals submitted:

Police check submitted:

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:*


----------



## jjneufeld

*WA Sposored 4114-13*

Hey there just sharing my info..........

Date of Application : April 21/09 Submitted State sponsorship online for western australia for SOL 4114-13 ( they responded saying it will be a minimum of 3 months due to high demand)

Then on or about April 29,2009 we submitted 176 DIAC state sponsored with file # generated from online sponsorship.

Both awaiting approval one dependant on the other......Have given it 14 months to be approved in total

Nationality: Canadian

Trade/profession: 4114-13 Aircraft Structures

Visa type: 176

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: NO

Police check submitted: SENT COPIES WITH APPLICATION

Date CO assigned: NO

Date visa granted NO

Will keep you posted


----------



## Jason

Date of application: 18 Spetember 2008

Nationality: South Africa

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL & CSL

Medicals submitted: 19 June 2009 Finalised by DIAC 08 July 2009

Police check submitted: 17 July 2009

Date CO assigned: 29 May 2009 Whahooooo

Date visa granted: 12 August 2009


----------



## VitamiNC

Date of application: 9/Aug/08

Nationality:Chinese

Trade/profession:Electrical Engineer

Visa type:175

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: 9/Sep/08

Police check submitted: 20/May/09

Date CO assigned:16/Apr/09

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## ginathabet

mike said:


> At the request of a couple of members I am starting this thread for people to post their dates of their application so other people can get an idea how long an application will take. *Note:* please use the information as a guide only! We have no way of verifying what people post.
> 
> Please only post work related visa applications here. This will only work if enough people participate and keep their information updated.
> 
> Please don't post any questions here! Make your post something like this format:
> 
> *Date of application:30 Aug 2007
> 
> Nationality: Egyptain
> 
> Trade/profession: Accountant
> 
> Visa type: Class BN Subclass 136 Skilled - Independent
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL
> 
> Medicals submitted: 10 Jan 2009
> 
> Police check submitted: 24 Dec 2008
> 
> Date CO assigned: 12 Jan 2009
> 
> Date visa granted:*


 not yet ( still waiting )


----------



## Janaka

*475 visa*

Date of application: 17/Oct/08

Nationality: Sri Lankan

Trade/profession:IT

Visa type:475

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: 02/May/09

Police check submitted: 04/May/09

Date CO assigned: Not Yet

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## bosnian

Date of application:

For a starter since I am new to this forum, here is info about my visa application.
Date of application: 20 August 2007
Nationality: Bosnia and Herzegovina
Trade/profession: General electrician
Visa type: GSM 176 - family sponsored
CSL, MODL or SOL: used to be on CSL, removed, and now MODL
Medicals submitted: YES, December 2008, and additional X-ray check requested and submitted 11 May 2009.
Police check submitted: YES, December 2008
Date CO assigned: November 2008
Date visa granted: NOT YET


----------



## ritu

176 visa

Date of application: 11/Mar/09

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession:Electrician

Visa type:175 converted to 176

CSL, MODL or SOL: old CSL now in modl

Medicals submitted: 08/May/09

Police check submitted: 08/May/09

Date CO assigned: 14 April

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## scootergirl

Date of application: March 2008 submitted online

Nationality: Canadian

Trade/profession: Civil Engineer

Visa type: 476

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL, MODL, and SOL

Medicals submitted: Yes (requested by CO)

Police check submitted: Yes (with initial application and also later resubmitted to extend entry date as recommended by CO)

Date CO assigned: March 2009. CO then went on maternity leave. New CO assigned May 2009.

Date visa granted: Yes. CO did not email me about my approval but I found out from e-visa online status check in June 2009 when my status was changed to "Applicant Approved May 14 2009". I have not received letter in the mail and have contacted CO in regards to this issue.


----------



## russel

Hi this is Russel. My application detail is given below.

475 visa 

Date of application: 04-May-2009

Nationality: Bangladeshi

Profession: Accountant

Visa type: 475-Skilled Regional Sponsored

Medicals submitted: 09-June-2009 (requested by co)

Police check submitted: 08-June-2009 (requested by co)

Date CO assigned: 01-June-2009

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## kitokishan

Hi All,
Our visa is jus approved. 
details:

Date of application: 4/3/09 (to DIAC)

Nationality:Malaysian

Visa type:475

CSL, MODL or SOL: not sure

Medicals submitted:30/3/09

Police check submitted: 30/3/09

Date CO assigned:10/6/09

Date visa granted: 2/7/09

Hope that eveyrone else also got their approval asap!


----------



## 603304529

*Irish married to Australian*

Date of application: Posted 30th May 09

Nationality: Irish

Trade/profession: Teacher

Visa type: Spouse

CSL, MODL or SOL: ??

Medicals submitted: 03rd July 09

Police check submitted: 24th June 09

Date CO assigned: 18th June 09

Date visa granted: 08th July 09

Total time from date of submission to date of granting visa? 6 weeks.

All very straight forward and easy! Still have to send passport off to get stamped, but the visa has been granted.

Deo gratias.


----------



## Ajay.Venk

Hi ritu,

How u got to know CO assign or not?

Date of application: 24/05/2009

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession:Computing Professionals (Nec)

Visa type:175 converted to 176/ VIC State sponsorship on 01/06/2009

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: 16/06/2009

Police check submitted: 16/06/2009

Submitted change of circumstance form 1022(For 175 convert to 176) :02/07/2009

Date CO assigned: 02/07/2009 *"Application being processed further " NOT SURE IS THIS CO or NOT? Not Received any mails from CO*

Date visa granted: Not yet

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## waiting79

Date of application: 3 Oct 2009 (online & with lawyer)

Nationality: Malaysian

Trade/profession: Project Admin

Visa type: 176- Family Sponsored

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL (40 points)

Medicals submitted: (lawyer has not uploaded, completed Aug 2008)

Police check submitted: (lawyer has not uploaded, completed Nov 2008)

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: not yet


----------



## Green Apple

*Date of application:*May-1-2009

*Nationality:*Russian

*Trade/profession:*Office Manager

*Visa type:*475

*CSL, MODL or SOL*:SOL

*Medicals submitted:*June-2009

*Police check submitted:*July-2009

*Date CO assigned:*May-5-2009

*Date visa granted:*July-29-2009


----------



## potsylass

Living in Australia now for almost 3 yrs with 457 visa.

Date of application : 9/8/09
Nationality : British
Visa : Onshore ENS (subclass 856) visa
Medicals :9/8/09 with application
Police Checks :9/08/09 with application
CO assigned : no (think we've been forgotten)
Visa granted :I wish!! 

This is a straight forward and complete application, seems to be dragging its heels or am I being impatient????....

Su


----------



## Wanderer

Might be worth contacting immi Su for whilst the ENS is top of priority system, the 856 is not listed in list of visas affected, perhaps some sort of a bureaucratic gliche! - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-priority-processing.pdf


----------



## bluesclues

Date of application:3/07/09

Nationality:Indian

Trade/profession:Specialist physician

Visa type:175

CSL, MODL or SOL:CSL

Medicals submitted:Submitted with application

Police check submitted:16/09/09

Date CO assigned:Application being processed further since 22/09/09

Date visa granted:Not yet


----------



## Luziaf

*My application*

Date of application: 28/10/2009

Nationality:Singaporean

Trade/profession: Accountant - 2211-11

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted:Not yet

Police check submitted:Not yet

Date CO assigned:Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet

Will update on my progress soon.


----------



## tauruschap

*updates::*

Date of application: 24th March 2009

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Electronics Engineer

Visa type: 175 skilled independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: 13th September 09

Police check submitted: 17th september 09

Date CO assigned: July 09

Date visa granted: Waiting for further confirmation..

Total time from date of submission to date of granting visa ----- Let's C.....


----------



## romeobeo

Date of application: Oct 13, 2009

Nationality: Dutch

Trade/profession: Software Developer

Visa type: 175 skilled independent

CSL, MODL or SOL:

Medicals submitted: Oct 28, 2009

Police check submitted: Nov 03, 2009

Date CO assigned: ???

Date visa granted: ???

or for more details:


----------



## raghu.syd

Date of application: 8th December 2009

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Software Engineer

Visa type: 457 - Temporary Business (Long Stay)

CSL, MODL or SOL: ENSOL (Employer Nomination Scheme Occupation List)

Medicals submitted: 7th December 2009

Police check submitted: Not required, never submitted

Date CO assigned: Dont know

Date visa granted: 15th December

Total time from date of submission to date of granting visa: 8 days 

--
cheers!
Raghu


----------



## chamz

Date of application:10/08/2009

Nationality: Sri Lankan 

Trade/profession: Software Engineer (specialized in JAVA)

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL,MODL

Medicals submitted:10/12/2009

Police check submitted:10/12/2009

Date CO assigned:30/11/2009

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## flamboyant

Hi Guys,

My Timelines are as Folows...

*Date of application: 07 July 2009

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: 175

State Sponsorship (WA) : 11 Dec 2009 (175 to 176)

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL

Medicals submitted: 01 Dec 2009

Police check submitted: 06 Aug 2009

Date CO assigned:????

Date visa granted:???? *
Dont Know how long to Wait for Still :-( before I can get a CO assisgned ?????


----------



## JJJ

*JOANNA SZANDROCHA, Australia, Sydney*

Please let me know how long it will take to finalize 475 visa application?
application detail is given below.

475 visa

Profession: banker

Visa type: 475-Skilled Regional Sponsored


----------



## henniandjohn

Hi Guys here is our Timeline so far.

Date of application: May 09

Nationality: Slovakian

Trade/profession: Cook

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL

Medicals submitted:No

Police check submitted: No

Date CO assigned: Not Yet

Date visa granted:Not Yet...

We applied for State Sponsorship to WA on 11/8/09 and hopefully soon


henniandjohn


----------



## Ranjay121

*Happy New Year 2010*

Date of application:02-01-2009

Nationality:Indian

Trade/profession:Electronics Engineer

Visa type:VE 175 Skilled

CSL, MODL or SOL:CSL

Medicals submitted:28-10-2009

Police check submitted:20-10-2009

Date CO assigned:July 2009

Date visa granted: 04-01-2010
__________________


----------



## Mohsinsa

Date of application 23 Nov, 2008
Category Accountant 
Skilled ind 475
CSL/MODL Yes
No CO assigned so far although I also improved my IELTS to get 4/7 and prefernce now they say shortly I will be assigned a CO but how long ....any advise/ suggestion
is there any relief availabel to applicants who are waiting since end of 2008 and its 2010 almost JAN is over.., any other office in Aus monitoring the affairs of DIA to contact?


----------



## chamz

Date of application:10/08/2009

Nationality: Sri Lankan 

Trade/profession: Software Engineer (specialized in JAVA)

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL,MODL

Medicals submitted:10/12/2009

Police check submitted:10/12/2009

Date CO assigned:30/11/2009

Date visa granted: 20/01/2010


----------



## vision

*476*

Date of application: July 20, 2009

Nationality: Canadian

Trade/profession: Mechanical Engineer

Visa type: Recognised Graduate 476

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: Aug 28, 2009

Police checks submitted: April 5, 2010

Date CO assigned: Dec 8, 2009

Form 80 Requested: April 28, 2010 (submitted on May 2, 2010)

Date visa granted: not yet


----------



## bbulsa

Date of application: 10 / JAN / 2010

Nationality: INDIAN

Trade/profession: Computer Professional (nec)

Visa type: 176 - Family Sponsored

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: No

Police check submitted: No

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:


----------



## mmm

*MSSPPC visa 820/801*

*Melbourne Second Stage Partner Processing Centre*

Date of application: 15/02/10

Nationality: Japanese

Visa type: current spouse temporary subclass 820 and applying for

spouse permanent subclass 801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes submitted 15/02/10

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes submitted 15/02/10

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: still waiting

They got everything they needed right away, any one with time frame

information or experience.


----------



## crazy horse

State Sposnorship applied 21 July 2009 - received 26 December 2009

Application online 13 January 2010

CO allocated 29 January 2010

Awaiting request for PCC and meds....


----------



## riadredwan

Date of application:9th December 2009

Nationality:Bangladeshi. 

Trade/profession:Computer profession/ Network Security specialist. 

Visa type:Class VE, Subclass 175 Skilled - Independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL

Medicals submitted: 4th March 2010

Police check submitted: 12th March 2010

Date CO assigned: 16th February 2010

Date visa granted:19th March 2010.

I am so much Happy. Thanks all the members of this forum.


----------



## suegozza

Nationality:English 
WA sponsorship: August 2009
Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: 176

Application submitted 18th August 2009
IELTS passed October 2009 (9.0) following 25/9/09 changes

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals finalised: 15th March 2009 

Police check submitted: 2nd March 2010

Date CO assigned: February 2010

Still waiting! Is anyone in a similar position?


----------



## CPMaverick

Nationality: USA
Trade/profession: Engineer

Visa type: 175

IELTS passed 6 May 2009 (8.5)

Accepted to Engineers Australia 19 Dec 2009

Applied for 175 visa 26 Jan 2010

CO assigned 15 Mar 2010

Local Police records check accepted 26 Mar 2010

Medical records accepted 6 Apr 2010

FBI check 
- arrived at FBI office 19 Mar 2010
- Recieved 14 May 2010

Visa GRANTED 28 May 2010!!!


----------



## anna64

*skilled temporary visa*

Hello,
I am sorry but I get so confuse with all this visa things. I would like to stay in Australia temporary and later maybe permanently. At the moment I am on a working holiday visa, and I was thinking about getting a skilled sponsorship visa. I do not have any sponsor yet, so I was wondering if it is possible to apply for a second working holiday visa and then a skilled sponsorship visa? I saw it takes quite a while to process it.
I would like some help please
Thank you very much

*Anna:*
Your post is not for this thread and you should start your own thread but depending on your country and if you do three months regional specific work or www.wwoof.com.au during your first WHV, you'll be eligible for a second WHV.
*I'll delete this post in a week*


----------



## Wanderer

*Just a Reminder*

*Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.*
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread.

There'll always be variations in how long visas take to be processed and many reasons for that, a few of them outlined on Client Service Charter


----------



## undertaker

Date of application: 25/09/2009

Nationality: Bangladeshi

Trade/profession: Civil Engineer

Visa type: VE 175 (offshore)

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: Yes (Requested on 5/02/2010, Submitted on -23/02/2010)

Police check submitted: Yes (Requested on 5/02/2010, submitted on-15/03/2010+

Date CO assigned: 10/11/2009

Date visa granted: Still waiting


----------



## Derrie

*Mr D Whitson*

Date of application: 25 Febuary 2010

Nationality: English

Trade/profession: Radio systems engineer (Telecomms)

Visa type: Subclass 176 Skilled visa

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: No

Police check submitted: No

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted: No


----------



## wahedshareef

*What to do ....*

Date of application: 25/07/2008

Nationality:Indian

Trade/profession: MIS computer professional (NEC)

Visa type:Subclass 885

CSL, MODL or SOL:SOL

Medicals submitted:submitted in August 2008

Police check submitted: submitted in august 2008

Date CO assigned:NO

Date visa granted:No

Can someone please advise how much more time will it take. Its almost 22 months, iam getting very disheartened. Missed many job because I was not a Resident.
Cheers
Wahed


----------



## BlueCanvas

Date of application: *06 Feb 2010*

Nationality: *Pakistani*

Trade/profession: *Computer Professional (C/C++/C# Specialist)*

Visa type:*Subclass 175*

CSL, MODL or SOL: *CSL & MODL*

Medicals submitted: *Still Waiting*

Police check submitted: *Still Waiting*

Date CO assigned: *18 Mar 2010*

Date visa granted: *Pending*


----------



## minas_f

*bare with me i am new here*

i have a question?
if u can help.....
this new sol doesnt have my occupation does this mean that i should forget about immigrating to Australia
i am an Egyptian
pharmacist
working in KSA right now
i am 25 years old

i know i am late but i believe that it is never too late
do i have any chance under the new regulations?

and by the way how can i use the forum to connect and post my questions to anyone for help?/
thanks


----------



## Flinzer

*Change of Job!*

Sorry I just posted in wrong thread!


----------



## minas_f

*well ok ut do you have any answer to me?*



Flinzer said:


> Sorry I just posted in wrong thread!


ok no problem but do you have an answer to my question?
or should i just forget it all together 
plz if u can help just tell mejust by answering to my inquiries if even it is little that u know


----------



## minas_f

*hi are u an egyptian?*



ginathabet said:


> not yet ( still waiting )


i am an egyptian too but i am still in the start of the way
so could u give me any advice plz where to start?

i really am tired and i need to find a way to secure my future life

can u help??

thanks anyway


----------



## tha dream 698707069

Date of application: 13/02/09

Nationality:zimbabwean

Trade/profession: industrial pharmacist

Visa type: 886

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL (OLD SOL THOUGH)

Medicals submitted:12/13/09

Police check submitted:12/13/09

Date CO assigned:NO

Date visa granted: NO

I have been affected by the priority listing,hence the huge timeline.i wonder if the timeline will change with the introduction of the new SOL.
__________________


----------



## Guest

Hi
Applied in July '08 for 485 and September '08 for 885
Romanian
cook
M0DL and SOL
police- submitted July '08
medical- submitted July '08
IELTS-competent- submitted July '08
CO- what's this?- N/A
visa- who knows when.....


----------



## CPMaverick

Updated my records as my visa was granted today 
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...illed-work-visa-applications-4.html#post12982


----------



## interested

*176 State Sponsorship*

Date of application: Nov 15, 2009

Nationality: Brazilian

Trade/profession: Urban Planner

Visa type: State Sponsorship 176

CSL, MODL or SOL: sol

Medicals submitted:

Police check submitted:

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted: Sponsorship granted - 6 months approximately.

Now have to apply for Federal Visa.


----------



## usmanbaigmirza

*175 converted to 176*

Date of application: Acknowledgment of application received by DIAC on 22nd August, 2007

Nationality: Pakistani

Trade/profession: Cook

Visa type: 175, now converted to 176(Application for State Sponsorship lodged on 7th September, 2009)

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police check submitted: No

State Sponsorship: Approved on 21st May, 2010

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted: I wishhhhhhhh........


----------



## max09

Date of application: 07 / JAN / 2009

Nationality: Pakistan

Trade/profession: Pastry Chef

Visa type: 885 - Skilled Independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL (before it was abolished)

Medicals submitted: No (Haven't been asked for it yet)

Police check submitted: No (Haven't been asked for it yet)

Date CO assigned: Unassigned

Date visa granted: Waiting ...


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Hey guys,
Here is my timeline... Is there anyone in the same category...
Date of application:

Nationality: INDIAN

Trade/profession: Public Relation Officer

Visa type:Regional Designated Areas Sponsored Class UZ Subclass 496

CSL, MODL or SOL: Old SOL

Medicals submitted: Twice( First - 08.08,Second - 02.10)

Police check submitted: Twice( First - 09.09,Second - 02.10)

Date CO assigned: 20.10.09

Date visa granted: Waiting.....


----------



## psharma

*Long wait for 885*

Date of application: 1st Sept 2008

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Computer Analyst Programmer

Visa type: 885

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police check submitted: Yes

Date CO assigned: Not Yet

Date visa granted: Not Yet

Its been long wait and very-2 frustrating as yet. Dont know how long have to wait for this.


----------



## nr.shahwan

My application detail is given below.

175 visa 

Date of application: 11-Nov.-2007

Nationality: Jordanian

Profession: Programer and System Analyst

Visa type: 175 GSM

Medicals submitted: yes

Police check submitted: With application

Date CO assigned: Not assigned yet

Date visa granted: NA


----------



## arif858

*how long should i wait?*

Date of application: 26-11-2009

Nationality: Bangladeshi

Trade/profession: Network Security Engineer

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL, MODL

Medicals submitted: 11, February

Police check submitted: 11,february

Date CO assigned: 05 february

Date visa granted: ???????


----------



## Ozapplicant

Hi,

Date of Application: 25 Jan 2010
C.O. assigned: 10 Feb 2010
Visa 885 (CSL)
Visa decision: not yet


----------



## Santosh

*Granted Residency Today 885 - CSL !*

Date of Application : January 5/09

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: IT specialised
Visa type: 885

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL - came on CSL after one year experience in IT , we had to get it reassessed by ACS as specialised in IT

Medicals submitted: 1/6

Police check submitted: 20/5
Date CO assigned: 12/5

Date visa granted Yes - 28/06

Thanks for the help to this forum and good luck to the rest of the users !


----------



## trishher

Date lodged spouse 
visaapplication August 2008

Date refused December 2008

Date lodged 
appeal with MRT February 2009

Date of 
Hearing April 2010

date of second
Hearing with MRT June 2010

Result still dont know


----------



## usmanbaigmirza

usmanbaigmirza said:


> Date of application: Acknowledgment of application received by DIAC on 22nd August, 2007
> 
> Nationality: Pakistani
> 
> Trade/profession: Cook
> 
> Visa type: 175, now converted to 176(Application for State Sponsorship lodged on 7th September, 2009)
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL
> 
> Medicals submitted: Yes
> 
> Police check submitted: No
> 
> State Sponsorship: Approved on 21st May, 2010
> 
> Date CO assigned: No
> 
> Date visa granted: I wishhhhhhhh........


Dear All,

Here my story comes to an end. Today I got a notification email from team13 of Adelaide Processing Centre in which they intimated that my application has been affected by the cap & cease decision.

So, this is the outcome of it after 3 years(my application details are in the quoted text). Australian Immigration wasted 3 precious years of my life in which I could not take appropriate decision just because I was of the view that soon I will get my PR and then will start getting established there. I missed many opportunities just because I was not sure, how long will I be able to work with the new joined company.

I got too much upset when I received this email but anyhow there might be some better opportunity, I am held for, and for sure there will be(undoubtedly)...

Last but NO LEAST, I will thank all members of this forum who helped me out during this stressful period, n special thanks to Wandered, who has been the light for me in some difficult times.

Thank you all and remember me in your prays.

Regards.
Usman Baig Mirza
*Edit:* Sent you a PM and Best Wishes


----------



## Wanderer

*Just a Reminder*

*A repeat request*
Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
*But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread.*

There'll always be variations in how long visas take to be processed and many reasons for that, a few of them outlined on the Client Service Charter http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/standards/2.1.htm


----------



## Shining Star

Date of application: _26 Nov.2008 (online)_
Nationality: _Filipino_
Profession: _Accountant_
Visa Type: _GSM 175_
_CSL & MODL qualified_
Date CO requested for medicals & police clearance: _6 April 2010_
Police Clearance submitted: _28 April 2010_
Medicals acknowledged received by DIAC: _13 May 2010_
Date CO assigned: Not officially notified but by _Dec 2009_ got info I already have a CO thru online status verification.
Date visa granted: *STILL WAITING!*

The waiting time seems to be very long unlike some friends I knew whose visa applications took only less than 12 months. I think, though, our delay is mainly caused by the changes in policies and priority schemes introduced by the Department of Immigration in 2009 during the global financial crisis.


----------



## ozclint

Date of application: 2nd July 2010 (Received in Washington 3rd July 2010) 

Nationality: American

Visa type: 300

Medicals submitted: NO (advised by Washington not until requested by CO)

Police check submitted: Local Yes (Still waiting on FBI to submit)

Date CO assigned: July 14th 2010

Date visa granted: Not Yet


----------



## Sofy

Date of application: 30 December 2008

Nationality: French

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: VE subclass 175 Skilled independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: 8 June 2010

Police check submitted: 20 May 2010

Date CO assigned: 8 April 2010

Date visa granted: 22 June 2010


----------



## undertaker

undertaker said:


> Date of application: 25/09/2009
> 
> Nationality: Bangladeshi
> 
> Trade/profession: Civil Engineer
> 
> Visa type: VE 175 (offshore)
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL
> 
> Medicals submitted: Yes (Requested on 5/02/2010, Submitted on -23/02/2010)
> 
> Police check submitted: Yes (Requested on 5/02/2010, submitted on-15/03/2010+
> 
> Date CO assigned: 10/11/2009
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting


Date visa granted: 07/07/2010

hi all ,
we got the visa and stamped it on our passport today. Sooooooooooo happy. thanks wanderer and others for advice. wish you all the luck..


----------



## roxywoxy

Date of application: March 17, 2010

Nationality: filipino

Trade/profession: nurse

Visa type: subclass 176 skilled sponsored

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL, i think

Medicals submitted: may 2010

Police check submitted: may 2010

Date CO assigned: may 2010

Date visa granted: july 12, 2010

yayyy! )


----------



## abanerd

Date of application: May 4, 2010 (175)

Nationality: Indian (Residing in America)

Trade/profession: IT (Wife is geologist)

Visa type: 175 skilled independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: July 19, 2010 (done) not yet sent by the doctor

Police check submitted: July 19, 2010

Date CO assigned: July 5, 2010

Date visa granted: Waiting

P.S.: Applied to VIC for State sponsorship on April 30, 2010 (subclass 176), still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## megn

Date of application: 05 May 2008

Nationality: British

Trade/profession: IT 

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: No

Police check submitted: No

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted: No......

Really disheartened and thinking we may never get granted as we keep getting bumped down the priority list!


----------



## Shining Star

Shining Star said:


> Date of application: _26 Nov.2008 (online)_
> Nationality: _Filipino_
> Profession: _Accountant_
> Visa Type: _GSM 175_
> _CSL & MODL qualified_
> Date CO requested for medicals & police clearance: _6 April 2010_
> Police Clearance submitted: _28 April 2010_
> Medicals acknowledged received by DIAC: _13 May 2010_
> Date CO assigned: Not officially notified but by _Dec 2009_ got info I already have a CO thru online status verification.
> Date visa granted: *STILL WAITING!*
> 
> The waiting time seems to be very long unlike some friends I knew whose visa applications took only less than 12 months. I think, though, our delay is mainly caused by the changes in policies and priority schemes introduced by the Department of Immigration in 2009 during the global financial crisis.


YEHEY! Our visas were finally granted on 27 July 2010!


----------



## abanerd

*Update: Visa Granted*



abanerd said:


> Date of application: May 4, 2010 (175)
> 
> Nationality: Indian (Residing in America)
> 
> Trade/profession: IT (Wife is geologist)
> 
> Visa type: 175 skilled independent
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals submitted: July 19, 2010 (done) not yet sent by the doctor
> 
> Police check submitted: July 19, 2010
> 
> Date CO assigned: July 5, 2010
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting
> 
> P.S.: Applied to VIC for State sponsorship on April 30, 2010 (subclass 176), still waiting to hear from them.


Date of visa grant: 2 AUGUST 2010  clas 175

Good luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## Nilanthi

Date of application: 28 November 2008

Nationality: Sri Lankan

Trade/profession:Accountant

Visa type: 475 family sponsord

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL

Medicals submitted: Done in 2009 Decembe

Police check submitted: Done 2009 December

Date CO assigned: No case officer

Date visa granted: No


----------



## champarena

Hi everyone!

Date of application:08/08/2010

Nationality:INDIAN

Trade/profession:ACCOUNTING

Visa type:885 SKILLED INDEPENDENT

CSL, MODL or SOL:SOL

Medicals submitted:YES

Police check submitted:YES

Date CO assigned:NOT YET

Date visa granted:WILL BE ON OF THE HAPPIEST DAY....

Would anyone believe me that 1 of my friend got his PR on monday 09/08/2010 and he applied for it onliner but through an agent on 26/07/2010...... Lucky man......


----------



## daniel sin

Nationality: Republic of korea

Trade/profession: mechanical engineering

Visa type: 885

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL, MODL

Medicals submitted: 28/JUN/2010

Police check submitted: 28/JUN/2010

Date CO assigned: 28/JULY/2010

Date visa granted: 19/AUG/2010


----------



## champarena

*DRC is helpful*

Hi everyone!Got my PR today

Date of application:08/08/2010

Nationality:INDIAN

Trade/profession:ACCOUNTING

Visa type:885 SKILLED INDEPENDENT

CSL, MODL or SOL:SOL

Medicals submitted:YES

Police check submitted:YES

DRC Submitted:30/08/2010

Application being processed further:01/09/2010

Date visa granted:07/09/2010


----------



## Coredig

Date of application: 02 oct 2008

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: fitter 

Visa type: subclass 175 (offshore gsm)

CSL, MODL or SOL: modl ( when I applied)

Medicals submitted: no
Police check submitted: no


Date CO assigned: dono

Date visa granted: not yet


How to check wheather a case officer appointed? 
Dono when to get the visa. A lot of efforts have been made.


----------



## Luigi

*Civil Engineer - Skilled Independent 175*

Date of application: December 2009

Nationality: South American

Trade/profession:Civil Engineer

Visa type: 175 Skilled Independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: February 2010

Police check submitted: February 2010

Date CO assigned: I suppose by January or February, when they requested Police and medicals

Date visa granted: Yes (Sept. 2010)

 ....

Sidenote: There was a delay with my police check not being acknowledged by DIAC, and a change in Case officer. Fortunately issue was clarified, and visa granted immediately after clarification.

Although I did the process through an agent, who was extremely helpful during the process, I want to thank from the bottom of my heart the moderators of this forum. It has been (and I am sure continue to be) a HUGE help and source of information!.


----------



## Daniel1980

IT - Skilled sponsored 176
Date of application: January 2010

Nationality: Myanmar

Trade/profession:IT

Visa type: 176 Skilled Sponsored

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: July 2010 ( have to give comment because of Hepatitis B positive) resubmit the comment in October 2010 with conditions improved ( Seroconversion and increased Antibody)

Police check submitted: July 2010

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted: I'm worried that the department would reject our application.

Give us advise!


----------



## henniandjohn

Date of application: May 2009

Nationality: Slovakian

Trade/profession: Cook

Visa type: 176 SS ( Western Australia )

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police check submitted: Yes

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not Yet

We are also in talks with a company to go down the 457 visa route at the moment which we can run along side or 176SS


----------



## Wanderer

*As a Service*
*DRC* = Decision Ready Checklist


> Decision Ready Checklist
> For applicants who are applying or have applied for 485, 487 885, 886, 887 you can obtain Priority Processing of your applications if a Migration Agent supplies a Decision Ready Checklist (DRC) with your completed application.
> 
> This is a TRIAL program being run out of the Brisbane GSM office and there is no indication of how long it will continue for. Applicants supplying DRC's are obtaining their visa's in approximately 2 months.
> 
> If you have already lodged your application, you can see a Migration Agent to supply the Decision Ready Checklist on your behalf. This would involve supplying a Form 956 to appoint the agent, them checking your application to ensure it is decision ready, completing the required form and sending it on to the Department.
> 
> If you would like us to process you DRC our charges are $500 and you will need to make an appointment to see one of our agents, depending on the State that you reside in.


Do a Google on DRC Immigration Process or Agents and you'll likely find a few offering it if the trial program is continuing.

*AGAIN However*
This thread is specifically for people to post timelines!
Please do that and desist from back and forth chat.


----------



## Amy115

Hi All,

DRC does the Magic.

I applied by myself and hired an agent to submit a DRC for me.

Agent submitted DRC on 24th Sep and status changed on 29th Sep to Processing commenced further.

On 05th October Application was approved.

If you have money I suggest you do it fast.

Good Luck everyone

Thank you very much for everyone who posted about DRC here.
Got to know about it from this forum.


----------



## Wanderer

*Just a Reminder *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A repeat request*
Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread.

There'll always be variations in how long visas take to be processed and many reasons for that, a few of them outlined on the Client Service Charter http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charter...ndards/2.1.htm


----------



## beckychw

Date of application: 08 May 2010

Nationality: Chinese Hong Kong

Trade/profession: Supply Chain and Logisitics

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: not the current one 

Medicals submitted: no

Police check submitted: no

Date CO assigned: not sure coz we go through agent

Date visa granted: not yet

Just start to wait and wait. No any news or request from our agent. I wonder that is it a matter of a simly wait for the visa granted or may be rejected after several years waiting....


----------



## feronia

Hey there just sharing my info..........

Date of Application : September 2010 - state sponsorship 176

Nationality: Turkish

Trade/profession: Civil Engineer

Visa type: 176

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: not yet

Police check submitted: not yet

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted not yet

Waiting....


----------



## A457holder

*457 timeline for US citizen with ICT job offer*

Date of employer nomination: 15 JUL 2010

Date of employer nomination approval: 19 JUL 2010

Date of application: 12 AUG 2010

Nationality: United States

Trade/profession: ICT

Visa type: 457 (off-shore)

Date CO assigned: Got a visa grant email, not a CO (?)

Date visa granted: 26 AUG 2010

-------------------------------------------------------

No other forms or documentation required (No extra forms beyond the 457 request, no medical, no certified diplomas, no reference letters, etc.). I put this info in because I'd like to save others the time and expense I invested in locating other information that might be requested during the application process.

Why'd I do that? I had been concerned that if a CO asked for additional documentation and I did not having it immediately available, that I'd go to the back of the queue and not be looked at again for 30 days -- which might have been a deal-killer since the employer gave me less than 60 days to get the 457.

So, US citizens out there who might be going down this road, just put the 457 application in and give DIAC a couple hundred dollars, and don't stress. Far from being the traumatic paperwork experience I expected, it was actually quite routine. I'd call it easier than the initial paperwork for several jobs I've had in the US.

About the employer: They are well-known within the state and have sponsored dozens of employees for the 457, ENS, RSMS, etc. over the past 10 years. Additionally, the job is located in an office in regional Australia. That might account for how quickly the employer nomination was approved.

About me: I have an advanced degree at a known US uni and experience at a couple "household name" companies doing the kind of work for which the 457 was being issued.


----------



## Kogy

Hey there just sharing my info..........

Date of Application : August 2010 - state sponsorship 176-WA

Nationality: Egy

Trade/profession: Civil Engineer

Visa type: 176

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: not yet

Police check submitted: not yet

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted not yet

Waiting....


----------



## neerajkalra

*Offshore GSM subclass 176 Family sponsored*

Date of application:25 Oct 2008

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Marketing Specialist

Visa type: GSM Subclass 176 Skilled - Family sponsored

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: 02 Dec 2008

Police check submitted: 04 Nov 2008

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: not yet


----------



## mehran

Date of application: 02 sep 2008

Nationality: Iranian

Trade/profession: cabinet maker

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: not in current list

Medicals submitted: no

Police check submitted: no

Date CO assigned: no

Date visa granted -


----------



## faisal002

*APPLIED DEC 9th 2009 still waiting :'( someone please help*

I applied in Subclass 175 category. My Application is in MODL + CSL. Case officer was assigned on 23rd Febuary 2010. Requested Form 80 and Wife IELTS. Submitted everything including Police checks and medical for both me and my wife. All documents "MET" since May 2010. After that no reply. Send a query to case office who replied that my case is under normal processing. 
It has been 7 months and i have not recieved any reply nor my wife. I am a Pakistani working in Saudi Arabia. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeee helppppppppp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NAS786

I urgently need a sample of an Employment Reference Letter. I understand many of these letters are not proper and have been thrown back. Hope anyone has a good sample for me to work on for my application. It will be helpful if it is for an Accountant (Subclass 175)


----------



## NAS786

faisal002 said:


> I applied in Subclass 175 category. My Application is in MODL + CSL. Case officer was assigned on 23rd Febuary 2010. Requested Form 80 and Wife IELTS. Submitted everything including Police checks and medical for both me and my wife. All documents "MET" since May 2010. After that no reply. Send a query to case office who replied that my case is under normal processing.
> It has been 7 months and i have not recieved any reply nor my wife. I am a Pakistani working in Saudi Arabia. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeee helppppppppp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hi it takes max 18 months for them to make decision, its not even a year for you, please be patience, it will b ok


----------



## randombrick

Sharing my timeline

Applied: 05-Oct-2010
Trade/Profession: Software Engineer (261313 )
Visa Type: 175
SOL: Yes
Medicals: Not yet
Police Check: Not yet
CO Assigned: 01-June-2011

State S'ship (VIC) Submitted: 05-Jan-2011 (Didn't pursue)

Currently in Australia on a 457.


----------



## MSD

Date of application: 27 December 2009

Nationality: Lebanese

Trade/profession: Software Developer (.Net)

Visa type: 175 Skilled Immigrant

CSL, MODL or SOL:

Medicals submitted: around 27 Nov 2010

Police check submitted: between 10-15 Nov 2010

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted: 10 December 2010


----------



## icekin

Date of application: 27 August 2008
Nationality: Indian
Trade/profession: Biomedical Engineer
Visa type: 885 Skilled Independent Migrant
CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
Medicals submitted: 28 August 2008
Police check submitted: 28 August 2008
Date CO assigned: 19 August 2010
Date visa granted: 16 December 2010


----------



## Hawthorn

Hi every one, just share some deadline on my application

*Date of application: 22 nov 2009

Nationality: Vietnamese

Trade/profession: Mechanical Engineer

Visa type: 176

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL

Medicals submitted: 17 DEC 2010

Police check submitted: Dec 2010

Date CO assigned: 14 NOV 2010

Date visa granted: 6 Jan 2011*


----------



## jhen_grey02

Very informative forum...only proves everyone is helping out here...here's the beginning of my climb to Everest:

Date Nomination was received by immi: 06 Jan 2011

Nationality: FILIPINO

Trade/profession: Human Resources Advisor

Visa type: ENS (856)

CSL, MODL or SOL: ENSOL (CSL/MODL now irrelevant)

ENS Application submitted: in person 10 Jan 2011

Medicals submitted: together with the whole ENS Apps in person 10 Jan 2011


Police check submitted: together with the whole ENS Apps in person 10 Jan 2011


Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: still praying for it


----------



## houciaus

*Date of application: 01 March 2010*

Nationality: Tunisian

Trade/profession: Architectural associate

Visa type: 176 Skilled sponsored

State sponsorship: WA (applied on 31/07/2009 received on 01/02/2010)

Medicals submitted: 03 Dec 2010

Police check submitted: 15 Jan 2011

Date CO assigned: 31/01/2011

*Date visa granted:**20/04/2011*


----------



## ccbije

*visa time line*

Date of application: Dec. 7, 2010
Nationality: Filipino
Trade/profession: Accountant
Visa type: 175
CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL & SOL
Medicals submitted: not yet
Police check submitted: not yet
Date CO assigned: not yet
Date visa granted: crossing our fingers that it will be soon


----------



## c.sheeran

kitokishan said:


> Hi All,
> Our visa is jus approved.
> details:
> 
> Date of application: 4/3/09 (to DIAC)
> 
> Nationality:Malaysian
> 
> Visa type:475
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: not sure
> 
> Medicals submitted:30/3/09
> 
> Police check submitted: 30/3/09
> 
> Date CO assigned:10/6/09
> 
> Date visa granted: 2/7/09
> 
> Hope that eveyrone else also got their approval asap!


hi..how did u find the embassy during the process..we have applied for our subclass 300 visa and not sure if we can contact the case officer for a status update..what was ur experience???


----------



## Cimek

nationality: Polish
skill: electrician
28/02/2009 - Visa subclass 175 app lodged, on line
14/01/2010 - applied for state sponsorship to WA, on line
29/06/2010 - WA sponsorship granted
13/12/2010 - case officer allocated, status change to 176, further docs requested
20/12/2010 - request for medical tests and police clearence
10/01/2011 - visa 176 granted
Tatal time: 1year, 10months, 12 days


----------



## sadomira

Nationality:*Egyptian*

Visa type: *176*

CSL, MODL or SOL: *SOL*

Application lodged online : *March 2010*

Medicals submitted:*Jan 2011*

Police check submitted: *Jan 2011*

Date CO assigned: *Dec 2010*

Date visa granted: *waiting* waiting and praying to Allah


----------



## yamahamoto

nationality: Vietnamese
skill: IT Graduate
22/12/2009 - Visa subclass 886 app lodged by mail
CO assigned: not yet


----------



## Lefteris

Date of application: 3/2/2011

Nationality: Greek

Trade/profession: Engineering Technologist (233914)

Visa type: 176

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: 7 Apr 2011

Police check submitted: 29 Mar 2011

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## aaybss

*hello everyone*

trade...............................................................cook
exp................................................................ 4year7months(same org)
date of app....................................................march 2009
temp residency approved........................... .june 2010
permanent residency(885)..........................still waiting


----------



## viva paulista

*hello*

Hello people,
just sharing my infos while my head is full of queries!
__________________________________________________________
*Date of application: *Feb 2009

*Nationality:* Turkish

*Trade/profession:* Civil Engineer

*Visa type:* VE 175

*Medicals submitted:* Yes

*Police check submitted: *Yes

*Date CO assigned:* Sep 2009

*Date visa granted:* Jun 2011
__________________________________________________________


----------



## Kogy

Kogy said:


> Hey there just sharing my info..........
> 
> Date of Application : August 2010 - state sponsorship 176-WA
> 
> Nationality: Egy
> 
> Trade/profession: Civil Engineer
> 
> Visa type: 176
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals submitted: not yet
> 
> Police check submitted: not yet
> 
> Date CO assigned: not yet
> 
> Date visa granted not yet
> 
> Waiting....


Date of Application : August 2010 - state sponsorship 176-WA

Nationality: Egy

Trade/profession: Civil Engineer

Visa type: 176

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: hopefully during Feb 2011

Police check submitted: hopefully during Feb 2011

Date CO assigned: 04 Feb 2011

Date visa granted not yet


----------



## shahab

*Visa Subclass 176 for WA*

Date of application: Aug-2010

Nationality: Iranian

Trade/profession: Electronic Engineer

Visa type: 176

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: No

Police check submitted: No

Date CO assigned: Not Yet

Date visa granted: Not granted yet


----------



## Kogy

Kogy said:


> Date of Application : August 2010 - state sponsorship 176-WA
> 
> Nationality: Egy
> 
> Trade/profession: Civil Engineer
> 
> Visa type: 176
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals submitted: hopefully during Feb 2011
> 
> Police check submitted: hopefully during Feb 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: 04 Feb 2011
> 
> Date visa granted not yet


I got it.

Thanks God


----------



## kesausin

*kesausin*

*Date of application: 29-September-2010

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Mechanical Engineer

Visa type: Class VE, Subclass: 175 Skilled- Independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL

Medicals submitted: No request received

Police check submitted: 11- Jan-2011

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted:*[/QUOTE] : No

Regards,
kesausin


----------



## Asabi

Date of application: 15 March, 2011

Nationality: USA

Trade/profession: Chemical Engineer (2129-17)

Visa type: ENS (subclass 856)

CSL, MODL or SOL: ENSOL

Medicals submitted: Yes, with application

Police check submitted: Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: Unknown

Date visa granted: 16 April, 2011 (Woot!!)


----------



## Asabi

Just thought I'd share my 457 timeline (plus a few extra tidbits). 

Date of application: 8 Sept., 2007 (via online application)

Nationality: USA

Trade/ Profession: Chemical Engineer (2129-17)

Visa Type: 457

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medical data submitted: X-ray requested 2 Oct., 2007; submitted by physician

Police check submitted: N/A

Date CO assigned: around 15 Oct., 2007 (don't know exact date)

Date visa granted: 2 Nov., 2007

Just a couple of notes:

The company I accepted an offer from also lodged a Nomination Application on my behalf - I don't know exactly when they did this or even if it was lodged after I applied online.

Second, before I went job hunting, I had my degree assessed by Engineer's Australia. This made it easier when talking to companies about potential job opportunities; showed I was serious about relocating/ emigrating. I don't remember how long this process took, but I recall it being no more than a couple of months.

Third - and this is only for those engineers living in Queensland who wish to be sponsored by their employer for permanent residency - you must have your Registered Professional Engineer of Queensland (RPEQ) license (when applying for employer sponsored permanent residency).

I applied for the RPEQ via mail and received notification of receipt by the Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland on 3 Sept., 2007. My application was approved on 27 Sept., 2007.

Now, it should be noted that the RPEQ application process was changed in July, 2008 to mirror the application process for Chartered Engineer (requires the applicant to submit written verification of achievements) and is a bit more difficult. More information can be found by reviewing the Board's website (sorry, not allowed yet to post the web addy; it can be found by 'google-ing' the organisation).

If you are applying for permanent residency (PR) on your own in Queensland, the RPEQ is not required, but note that the PR approval process is much quicker when sponsored by an employer (the published service standards for ENS/RSMS cases being 5 months [ETA countries] and 7 months [non-ETA countries]).

Hope this is helpful and good luck, everyone!


----------



## Bindi

*Awaited...*

Date of application:18 Jul 2010

Nationality:India

Trade/profession:Accountant

Visa type:886 (Family)

CSL, MODL or SOL:CSL

Medicals submitted:Yes

Police check submitted:Yes
Date CO assigned:Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet

__________________


----------



## akarim_msc

*Still Waiting for my application to be finalized*



mike said:


> At the request of a couple of members I am starting this thread for people to post their dates of their application so other people can get an idea how long an application will take. *Note:* please use the information as a guide only! We have no way of verifying what people post.
> 
> Please only post work related visa applications here. This will only work if enough people participate and keep their information updated.
> 
> Please don't post any questions here! Make your post something like this format:
> 
> *Date of application: 21-09-2009
> 
> Nationality: IRAQ
> 
> Trade/profession: CIVIL ENGINEER
> 
> Visa type: 176
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL
> 
> Medicals submitted: 19-02-2010
> 
> Police check submitted: 25-02-2010
> 
> Date CO assigned: 03-11-2009
> 
> Date visa granted: not yet*


----------



## Danie

Does anyone know the main difference between SOL2 and SOL 3? (skilled occupation list 2 and 3)
It says something about transitional arrangement for number 2 but I cant quite work out what this is... Thanks.


----------



## moveforward

*Create Your Own Australia Forum Timeline*​
​
Create your very own unique *timeline on Australia Forum* to help you manage and track the key tasks required for your Australian immigration process.

Once you enter your time line information, you are then given a unique, personalized timeline graphic for you to use in the forums, as your signature and take away with you to other sites.

CLICK HERE to create your immigration timeline now. Once created you will have your own unique forum signature - like one shown below - to use here and on other sites.

​


----------



## ppjagnaan

ccbije said:


> Date of application: Dec. 7, 2010
> Nationality: Filipino
> Trade/profession: Accountant
> Visa type: 175
> CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL & SOL
> Medicals submitted: not yet
> Police check submitted: not yet
> Date CO assigned: not yet
> Date visa granted: crossing our fingers that it will be soon


hi i'm from the philippines as well. i applied last dec 2010 as external auditor. did you receive the march 18 generic e-mail from diac re medical and pcc?


----------



## mmurasoli

FYI - 

Currently in South Australia.

South Australian State Sponsorship - 3rd March, 2011.
Lodged VISA 176 on the 20th of March, 2011. 
AFP and Overseas Police clearance certficate - 15th April, 2011 
VISA Medicals - 18th April, 2011. 
Pre Grant Letter - 03/05/2011.
Leaving Australia in 5 days for the visa to be granted. And will be returning back to Australia in 2 weeks.


----------



## Fahad Malik

Can anyone give me an idea , when i will get a request for medicals???

WAITING FOR SUGGESTIONS FROM PEOPLE WHO HAVE COMMAND OR EXPERIENCE IN TIMELINES

Date of application: 08-04-2010

Application being process further : 31-05-2010

Nationality: PAKISTAN

Trade/profession: MECHANICAL ENGINEER

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: *CSL*

Medicals submitted: ( Not Asked Yet)

Police check submitted: Not Yet ( Not asked yet )

Date CO assigned: 22-06-2010

Date visa granted: *not yet *


----------



## ccbije

*reply*



ppjagnaan said:


> hi i'm from the philippines as well. i applied last dec 2010 as external auditor. did you receive the march 18 generic e-mail from diac re medical and pcc?


hi, i only have the acknowledgment letter with the file number. i do not have the generic email re medical and pcc.


----------



## kesausin

Dear Fahad Malik,

DIAC confirmed the receipt of my documents on 06-Oct-2010. Email request regarding the status of application was sent to DIAC after 3 months (11-Jan-11). I am still waiting for reply from DIAC. Police clearance docs were also sent to DIAC at a later stage( not requested by DIAC).

How did you come to know whether case officer has been appointed or not. In the receipt what I received, case officer space is blank.

Regards,

kesausin


----------



## equation

Finally, after 1 year and 11 month of waiting almost 2 years, my visa was granted. A great relief for me and my wife.

Date of application: 11-06-2009

Application being processed: 17-06-2009

Nationality: SINGAPOREAN

Trade/profession: ACCOUNTANT

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL 

Medicals submitted: 23/04/11

Police check submitted: 23/04/11

Date CO assigned: 30/03/11

Date visa granted: 23/05/11

Good luck guys. A words of advise do follow up with the revelant bodies on the police cert and medical cert especially if you are assigned with a CO. Do follow up with your CO with short email, not to press for the outcome but to check if necessary document has been received in time. U never know sometime thing are left lying around by the forwarding bodies.


----------



## rajdrajkumar

*Visa time line*

Date of application: 10th Sep 2010

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: Subclass 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: Yes

Date CO assigned: 25th May 2011

Medicals submitted: 7th June 2011

Police check submitted: 7th June 2011

Date visa granted: 26th July 2011


----------



## Armankhan

*Info about telecommunications field engineer and degree in ICT*

Hi,

Please help me in knowing exact information about my case &#8230; as I've done BS(HONS) in Computer science 4 years.. and field of experience is Telecommunication.. e.g. I've experience on TEKELEC STP which is a core signaling product for telecommunication operation both wired and wireless networks. My job is Technical services engineer and all the commissioning and configuration , alarm removal , trouble shooting, feature testing, CSR handling and customer queries solving&#8230;Please let me know should I assess my case through ACS or Engineers Australia because my degree is majors in ICT and my work experience is in Telecommunications .. It will be very kind if you help me out in the process.

BR

Arman Khan


----------



## randy00710

*Priority Group 3, 176 VISA family Sponcered*

Hi Wandar,

I logged my application on the 20th November 2010, and received a letter from my agent on the 18th March 2011, to submit my medicals and police clearance. on the 27th may my medical status show finalized, but no case officer still assigned to my application. I would like to know from this point onwards, how long would it take get the visa grant letter or CO, since the 18th march letter states a co would be assigned within 3 months from the respective date of the letter, which is 18th June.. I look forward for your reply.


----------



## paki

Date of application: 31st Mar 2011

Nationality: Pakistani

Trade/profession: Mechanical Eng

Visa type: Subclass 176

State Sponsorship: Westren Aus 

CSL, MODL or SOL: No

Date CO assigned: 25th May 2011

Medicals submitted: Not yet

Police check submitted: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## interested

hello, my friend from Brazil has all of his documents finalised including the medicals, it says received and finalised on the status of his application. it has been 3 weeks since the medicals were finalised so do you think he should keep waiting? Or do you think he should email the CO? If so what should he say? Since it says on the website they have received the medicals and finalised them. Maybe it will just take another week and then he should get his approval...do you think? I would appreciate anyone's thoughts, cause we don't really know what he should do. thanks so much. : )


----------



## tyler1

*our story*

Visa Application- 175 skilled sponsored June 1 2011

Applied for and approved for WA regional sponsorship May 2011

IELTS February- 2011

TRA approval skills assessment April 2010

TRADE-Carpenter/ joiner SOL

Medical - June 25
Police clearance- waiting as in Canada it takes weeks to order

Case officer -- June 2011


----------



## paki

tyler1 said:


> Visa Application- 175 skilled sponsored June 1 2011
> 
> Applied for and approved for WA regional sponsorship May 2011
> 
> IELTS February- 2011
> 
> TRA approval skills assessment April 2010
> 
> TRADE-Carpenter/ joiner SOL
> 
> Medical - not yet
> Police clearance- not yet
> 
> Case officer -- not yet
> 
> Priority 2--- does it make a difference??


Also Please share your nationality


----------



## tyler1

Canadian...

Also wondering if I should shell out 1300$ to get all our medical stuff done even though noone has contacted us yet??


----------



## sevulu

mike said:


> At the request of a couple of members I am starting this thread for people to post their dates of their application so other people can get an idea how long an application will take. *Note:* please use the information as a guide only! We have no way of verifying what people post.
> 
> Please only post work related visa applications here. This will only work if enough people participate and keep their information updated.
> 
> Please don't post any questions here! Make your post something like this format:
> 
> *Date of application: Nov 2007
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Trade/profession:ITI Fitter
> 
> Visa type: 175 (Independent)
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL
> 
> Medicals submitted: March 2009
> 
> Police check submitted: March 2009
> 
> Date CO assigned: Feb 2009
> 
> Date visa granted:*


 Until Now no.


----------



## GayanAbey

*Reigional Provisional visa (475) after july 01st*



sevulu said:


> Until Now no.


Can any body share the experience about 475 visa applied recently and what will happen after July 01st Minimum Requirements of IELTS? will each band 6.0 will be sufficient or not?

GayanAbey


----------



## Devnam64

GayanAbey said:


> Can any body share the experience about 475 visa applied recently and what will happen after July 01st Minimum Requirements of IELTS? will each band 6.0 will be sufficient or not?
> 
> GayanAbey


I think according to new rule from 1st July 
6 band in each make u eligible for dropping application but , u get zero point for ielts
If yor other things for getting 65 points is well then no matters abt your ielts score but in each 6 is must


----------



## GayanAbey

Devnam64 said:


> I think according to new rule from 1st July
> 6 band in each make u eligible for dropping application but , u get zero point for ielts
> If yor other things for getting 65 points is well then no matters abt your ielts score but in each 6 is must


thank you very much I think I have following points
1 Profession 60
2 Experience 10
3 Age35-39) 20 Toatal of 90 points without adding points of state sponsorship

Hope i can Apply for 475 or 176 visa


----------



## Devnam64

But dear
New system is going to come widin 15 days
How can u manage??
Do u appeared for ielts n skill assessment etc..,
If yes then may be possible

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## GayanAbey

Devnam64 said:


> But dear
> New system is going to come widin 15 days
> How can u manage??
> Do u appeared for ielts n skill assessment etc..,
> If yes then may be possible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


Can You correct me about Following time line.

Assesment IE Aust 4 Months

State sponsorship
online application 2 months or more
Agents 1 month or less

Is that true....


----------



## Temilade

*I need help on Application*

Please, how ca I get help on how to go by my application? I am from Lagos, Nigeria.


----------



## Mohsinsa

Luziaf said:


> Date of application: 28/10/2009
> 
> Nationality:Singaporean
> 
> Trade/profession: Accountant - 2211-11
> 
> Visa type: 175
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL
> 
> Medicals submitted:Not yet
> 
> Police check submitted:Not yet
> 
> Date CO assigned:Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Will update on my progress soon.


I am also in skilled 175 class profession Accountant submitted my case on 20th Dec, 2008 would you pls update me what is the status of your case now!!


----------



## Mohsinsa

Hi Gayan,

I have also applied in the same profession in Dec 2008 revised my IELTS as per their minimum 7 band requirement and submitted them in Nov 2009 I would like to know what is the status of your case now!!


----------



## lecongqui

Date of application: 28/10/2009

Nationality: Vietnamese

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: YES

Police check submitted: YES

Date CO assigned: May 19, 2011

Date visa granted: Waiting

Can we hope?


----------



## Mohsinsa

lecongqui said:


> Date of application: 28/10/2009
> 
> Nationality: Vietnamese
> 
> Trade/profession: Accountant
> 
> Visa type: 175
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL
> 
> Medicals submitted: YES
> 
> Police check submitted: YES
> 
> Date CO assigned: May 19, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting
> 
> Can we hope?


Your CO was assigned In May this Year did CO requested for Medical/police check or you did send it at your own, in your IELTS did your score 7 each in all modules to be eligible for prioirty processing?


----------



## faisal002

*All Documents MET PCC Met Medical is recieved what happens next*

Dear Friends,

I applied on Dec 2009. I got case office in Feb 2010, The case office asked for Form 80 and 1221 in April 2010. Medical and PCC was frontloaded. After that no contact from case office. When i emailed them they told me routine processing is going on. After more than 1 year the case office contacted me again and asked fresh medical and PCC. I send PCC which is now showing as MET while the medical is shown as recieved.

Can anyone suggest what is going to happen next. Urgent reply is expected from you. I feel tensed.


----------



## Mohsinsa

faisal002 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I applied on Dec 2009. I got case office in Feb 2010, The case office asked for Form 80 and 1221 in April 2010. Medical and PCC was frontloaded. After that no contact from case office. When i emailed them they told me routine processing is going on. After more than 1 year the case office contacted me again and asked fresh medical and PCC. I send PCC which is now showing as MET while the medical is shown as recieved.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what is going to happen next. Urgent reply is expected from you. I feel tensed.


Your case is also surprising as of me I am also from Pakistan which is in their high risk countries like India and I did apply for my 175 visa back in Dec 2008, they adopted every delaying tactic even mistakenly once my CO wrote me Actually your profession Accountant was neither in MODL nor in CSL so it only qualified for this list when you sent us your revised Ielts result with 7 each band which i challenged her to prove me that why she is claiming my profession was not there then her manager had to explain me ...no no your case is under processing it happened in last year May/Jun 2010..then a complete silence then this year in March/April i started sending them mails then finally they asked me to submit my medical and police check i did submit both in last May..now same status as of you....what to do???


----------



## lecongqui

Mohsinsa said:


> Your CO was assigned In May this Year did CO requested for Medical/police check or you did send it at your own, in your IELTS did your score 7 each in all modules to be eligible for prioirty processing?


- CO was assigned in May, 2011
- CO requested me to send Medical and Police check.
- I just got overal 7 points.

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## HIGH VOLTAGE

Date of application: 23rd May 2011

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Electrical Engineer

Visa type: Subclass 176 (Relative Sponsored)

CSL, MODL or SOL: Yes

Priority Group: 3

Date CO assigned: 25/11/2011

Medicals submitted: 08/12/2011

Police check submitted: 08/12/2011

Date visa granted: 04/01/2012

I think no one knows tat this is my second visa application I have already rejected for the visa. I have been struggling to get PR for more than 3 years. With a refusal of visa application I made another with broken heart but this time I achieved it and this is the most happiest moment in my life.

Thanks for all ur support and I wish all who are in the thirst of getting their visa get at the earliest.


----------



## Shining Star

Shining Star said:


> Date of application: _26 Nov.2008 (online)_
> Nationality: _Filipino_
> Profession: _Accountant_
> Visa Type: _GSM 175_
> _CSL & MODL qualified_
> Date CO requested for medicals & police clearance: _6 April 2010_
> Police Clearance submitted: _28 April 2010_
> Medicals acknowledged received by DIAC: _13 May 2010_
> Date CO assigned: Not officially notified but by _Dec 2009_ got info I already have a CO thru online status verification.
> Date visa granted: *STILL WAITING!*
> 
> The waiting time seems to be very long unlike some friends I knew whose visa applications took only less than 12 months. I think, though, our delay is mainly caused by the changes in policies and priority schemes introduced by the Department of Immigration in 2009 during the global financial crisis.


I am not sure if i have updated this. But I got my visa approved in July 2010, just some weeks after I posted the above info. All in all it took me 1 year and 8 months wait.


----------



## lecongqui

Ate of application: 28/10/2009

Nationality: Vietnamese

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: YES

Police check submitted: YES

Date CO assigned: May 19, 2011

Date visa granted: Jun 25th, 2011

Thanks everybody. Hope you will get good result.


----------



## viva paulista

*visa grant*

finally i got it!!!

thanks for everyone supporting me in this case, which rather looks like an adventure movie such as "papillon" of steve mcqueen!
especially to wanderer who calmed me down, and the friends i met here, thank you a lot.

wish to see ya guys in my 'welcome back' party in sydney


----------



## WENROX

Date of application: _14 April 2010_
Nationality: _Papua New Guinea_
Trade/profession: _Electrical Engineer_
Visa type: _457 _
CSL, MODL or SOL: _Yes confirmed by employer & RMA_
Medicals submitted:_14/4/2010 (already in DIAC system. completed in 20/4/2009)_
Police check submitted: _14/4/2010 (Submitted together with Application. Completed in 9/4/2010)_
Date CO assigned: _don't know, wasn't advise by RMA_
Date visa granted: _19 April 2010_

Days between Lodgement & Approval = 5 Days
Total Process Days = 22 Days


----------



## WENROX

Date of application: _17 June 2011_
Acknolwgement Letter Received: _20 June 2011_
Nationality: _Papua New Guinea_
Trade/profession: _Electrical Engineer_
Visa type: _Subclass 121/856 (ENS) _
CSL, MODL or SOL: _Yes confirmed by employer & RMA_
Medicals submitted:_17 June 2011 (Submitted together with application but we Completed it in 24 Jan 11 & sumbitted to MRA for keeping)_
Police check submitted: _17 June 2011 (Submitted together with application but we Completed it in 11 Feb 11 & sumbitted to MRA for keeping) _
Date CO assigned: 
Date visa granted: 

Days between Lodgement & Approval = 14 Days & Counting
Total Process Days = 5 Months & counting (Initiated process 31/1/2011)


----------



## olgam

Date of application: *2010/07/13*
Nationality: *South African*
Trade/profession:* IT - Database Administrator*
Visa type: *176*
CSL, MODL or SOL: *SOL*
Medicals submitted: *2010/12/04*
Police check submitted: *2011/02/04*
Date CO assigned: *2010/11/30*
Date visa granted: *2011/05/11*


----------



## rihab

PLZ i need help!
I have lodged an application for the sponsored Skilled Migrant visa subclass 176, it was given to an officer and it's still processing.

However, recent changes in the GSM took place on 1 July 2011 also the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) has been updated and the "Retail Pharmacist" (ANZSCO CODE 251513) is back on schedule 1, which make me eligible for the Skilled Independent Migrant Visa subclass 175.

Is there any possibility of conversion from the Skilled Sponsored Visa subclass 176 to the Skilled Independent Visa Subclass 175?
If i want to convert to Subclass 175 what do u advise me to do? If the conversion is not possible can I apply for Independent skilled migrant visa subclass 175 without canceling the sponsored skilled migrant visa 176 application? I mean can I apply for the 175 while the 176 is still processing???

If i couldnt apply to the 175 & i took the 176, am I going to b asked for a bank statement for the 20,000AUD from an australian bank when i go there & before getting my papers ready for the residence??
plus i wont b able to renew my residence after 5 years if i didnt work for 2 years in the state that sponsored me..right?
that's why i prefer the 175 as it doesnt have all this hassle..what do u advise me to do??

Thank u


----------



## naveedhdr

Date of application: 25 December, 2008

Nationality: Pakistani

Trade/profession: Software Engineer

Visa type: 175, skilled independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police check submitted: Yes

Date CO assigned: 9 December, 2009

Date visa granted: Not Yet


----------



## kyliesoledad

Shining Star said:


> I am not sure if i have updated this. But I got my visa approved in July 2010, just some weeks after I posted the above info. All in all it took me 1 year and 8 months wait.


hi shining star,

I was wondering if there were any problems or comments in your application from the CO? My husband lodged his application last March 2011 also as an accountant for GSM 175 and we are now waiting for a CO to be assigned. I thought a CO is assigned after a year then wait again for another year for end result. In your case u were assigned a CO after more than a year but was approved a few weeks later after submitting medical requirements. I appreciate ur thoughts/comments.

Thanks


----------



## kyliesoledad

ccbije said:


> Date of application: Dec. 7, 2010
> Nationality: Filipino
> Trade/profession: Accountant
> Visa type: 175
> CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL & SOL
> Medicals submitted: not yet
> Police check submitted: not yet
> Date CO assigned: not yet
> Date visa granted: crossing our fingers that it will be soon


hi ccbije,

I am just happy to see a similar case to us. My husband submitted his application as an accountant under 175 last march. also from the philippines.

Date of application: March 23, 2011
Nationality: Filipino
Trade/profession: Accountant
Visa type: 175
CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL & SOL
Medicals submitted: not yet
Police check submitted: not yet
Date CO assigned: not yet
Date visa granted: praying to be soon..

I hope you could share any news if you would hear anything from the embassy. I got an update last July 1, 2011. They are currently processing those who applied last June 10, 2010 for our priority group.


----------



## Dangermouse

Date of application: 3rd June 2011


----------



## ccbije

kyliesoledad said:


> hi ccbije,
> 
> I am just happy to see a similar case to us. My husband submitted his application as an accountant under 175 last march. also from the philippines.
> 
> Date of application: March 23, 2011
> Nationality: Filipino
> Trade/profession: Accountant
> Visa type: 175
> CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL & SOL
> Medicals submitted: not yet
> Police check submitted: not yet
> Date CO assigned: not yet
> Date visa granted: praying to be soon..
> 
> I hope you could share any news if you would hear anything from the embassy. I got an update last July 1, 2011. They are currently processing those who applied last June 10, 2010 for our priority group.


hi kylie,
we applied thru an agent here in the uae. but it is quite odd as we did not receive any update from diac or from our agent re: update for our priority group. based on the timelines here, it seems that it will take approximately 18months before the visa is granted.

btw, did you apply thru paper or online?

anyhow, will inform you once we get an update. and should you get any, will appreciate if you can update as well.


----------



## ryguydub

*Easy Processing with Previous Visa granted?*

Hey Wenrox,

Looks like you had a previous visas processed and granted to you. Have you _(or anyone else looking to comment)_ found that having a previous 457 would help you get your next one processed quickly, due to your info being already in immigration's system?

My situation is that I had a police check for the US submitted 3 years ago with a 457, I left the job a year ago and am looking to go back on another 457, should that check and other docs still be valid?

Cheers,
Ryan



WENROX said:


> Date of application: _17 June 2011_
> Acknolwgement Letter Received: _20 June 2011_
> Nationality: _Papua New Guinea_
> Trade/profession: _Electrical Engineer_
> Visa type: _Subclass 121/856 (ENS) _
> CSL, MODL or SOL: _Yes confirmed by employer & RMA_
> Medicals submitted:_17 June 2011 (Submitted together with application but we Completed it in 24 Jan 11 & sumbitted to MRA for keeping)_
> Police check submitted: _17 June 2011 (Submitted together with application but we Completed it in 11 Feb 11 & sumbitted to MRA for keeping) _
> Date CO assigned:
> Date visa granted:
> 
> Days between Lodgement & Approval = 14 Days & Counting
> Total Process Days = 5 Months & counting (Initiated process 31/1/2011)


----------



## Scobba

Date of application: 17th June 2011 - to Regional office

Nationality:British

Trade/profession: Primary Teacher

Visa type: RSMS 119

CSL, MODL or SOL:

Medicals submitted: Not yet - waiting for CO to advise

Police check submitted: Yes with application

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## raja

Date of application: 11 October, 2010
Nationality: Indian
Trade/profession: Software Engineer
Visa type: 175, skilled independent
Date CO assigned: 31 May, 2011
Medicals submitted: 16 Jun 2011
Police check submitted: 29 Jun 2011
Date visa granted: 29 Jun, 2011 (Within 20 minutes of submitting the PC)


----------



## Realman2011

Congratulation.


----------



## alien

Date of application: 6 May 2010
Nationality: Bangladesh
Trade/profession: 2231-79 (nec) >> Analyst Programmer
Visa type: 886 Family
Date CO assigned: 28 March 2011
Police check submitted: 28 March 2011
Date visa granted: Stuck on security checks


----------



## sundari127

Date of application: 18-Jan-2011

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Software Engineer

Visa type: 175, Skiller Independent

CSL, MODL or SOL:MODL

Medicals submitted:Yes on 7-Apr-2011

Police check submitted: Yes on 7-Apr-2011

Date CO assigned: Not yet assigned

Date visa granted:


----------



## Gurly5

Date of application: 20 June 2011

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: 885

CSL, MODL or SOL: Yes

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police check submitted: Yes

CO assigned: Not yet

Date of Visa granted: Not yet


----------



## luisrios

Hi, I know I'm not very active at this forums, but I've gathered a lot of information from here, so I wanted to share with you guys my process, as I applied for a 485 graduate visa, and therefore a 885 permanent visa.

Date of application: 12 Mar 2010

Nationality: Colombian

Trade/profession: Secondary school teacher

Visa type: 485

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: 28 Mar 2010

Police check submitted: With application

Date CO assigned: 18 May 2011 (asked for new Police Check submitted on 25 May 2011)

Date visa granted: 30 May 2011

Luckily the visa came before the 1st of July, otherwise I'd be screwed up by the new points test. Therefore I rushed to apply to the 885 visa.

Date of application: 8 Jun 2011

Nationality: Colombian

Trade/profession: Secondary school teacher

Visa type: 885

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: With application

Police check submitted: With application

Date CO assigned: ? (perhaps the same case officer that processed the 485?)

Date visa granted: 24 June 2011

So amazingly it took 16 days for the visa to be granted. First I thought it was either a joke or a scam, but not, everything was alright, went to pick up my visa label and got the new medicare card already, I guess I was a lucky fellow.

Fernando.


----------



## Gurly5

Lucky you Luisrios... Congrats.. I applied soon after I got my 485 as well.. Got it in time that has allowed me to apply 885 before 1st July 2011... I did phone the immi today but they told me that I might get a CO end of September.. As if mine will take ages.. 

Congrats again


----------



## kyliesoledad

ccbije said:


> hi kylie,
> we applied thru an agent here in the uae. but it is quite odd as we did not receive any update from diac or from our agent re: update for our priority group. based on the timelines here, it seems that it will take approximately 18months before the visa is granted.
> 
> btw, did you apply thru paper or online?
> 
> anyhow, will inform you once we get an update. and should you get any, will appreciate if you can update as well.


hi ccbije,

happy to see ur reply. we also applied via Oz agent who has an office here in Manila. according to their experience, the longest wait for a CO to be assigned to a gsm 175 applicant is one year. It varies depending on the additional requirements on how long the visa is granted after the CO is assigned. I read in a different forum that DIAC is now processing august 2010 applicants so I hope we get to be assessed soon.


----------



## osedill

Date of application: June 20, 2011
Nationality: Filipino
Trade/profession: Electronics Engineer
Visa type: 856
Date CO assigned: June 22, 2011
Sponsor Nomination Granted: July 15, 2011
Visa Granted: July 15, 2011


----------



## ccbije

kyliesoledad said:


> hi ccbije,
> 
> happy to see ur reply. we also applied via Oz agent who has an office here in Manila. according to their experience, the longest wait for a CO to be assigned to a gsm 175 applicant is one year. It varies depending on the additional requirements on how long the visa is granted after the CO is assigned. I read in a different forum that DIAC is now processing august 2010 applicants so I hope we get to be assessed soon.


i just got an update from my agent that DIAC is processing Aug 2010 application, so there is a backlog of almost 1 yr. which means, that our application will be assessed on dec 2011 and yours will be on mar12.  let us see if this will come true by then.
happy waiting!


----------



## kyliesoledad

ccbije said:


> i just got an update from my agent that DIAC is processing Aug 2010 application, so there is a backlog of almost 1 yr. which means, that our application will be assessed on dec 2011 and yours will be on mar12.  let us see if this will come true by then.
> happy waiting!


hi.. i agree with your foresight. Perhaps it is safe to expect a one year wait for some updates. My job contract end on July 2012 so I hope for some good news by then so I would know my next step career wise  Please do keep in touch for any news


----------



## cooldude_abe

Date of application: 17-May-2011

Nationality: 

Trade/profession: Petroleum Engineer

Visa type: 175, Skilled Independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: No

Police check submitted: No

Date CO assigned: Not yet assigned

Date visa granted:


----------



## jcljones

Date of application: 26 June 2011
Nationality: Canadian
Trade/profession: Programming
Visa type: Skilled Independent Migrant
Medicals submitted: 26 June 2011
Police check submitted: 26 June 2011
Date visa granted: still waiting


----------



## naveedhdr

*visa granted*

finally ... I have been granted skilled independent visa on July 19, 2011... 



naveedhdr said:


> Date of application: 25 December, 2008
> 
> Nationality: Pakistani
> 
> Trade/profession: Software Engineer
> 
> Visa type: 175, skilled independent
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL
> 
> Medicals submitted: Yes
> 
> Police check submitted: Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 9 December, 2009
> 
> Date visa granted: Not Yet


----------



## Hassan Warraich

Date of application:August 24,2009

Nationalityakistani


Trade/profession:Accountant(2211-11)

Visa type:Skilled WA State Sponsored

CSL, MODL or SOL:CSL

Medicals submitted:June 28,2011

Police check submitted:June 30,2011

Date CO assigned:September 2009

Date visa granted: August 08,2011


----------



## bouba

jcljones said:


> Date of application: 26 June 2011
> Nationality: Canadian
> Trade/profession: Programming
> Visa type: Skilled Independent Migrant
> Medicals submitted: 26 June 2011
> Police check submitted: 26 June 2011
> Date visa granted: still waiting


Hello,

I applied also for 175 GSM Visa Class on the same Day like you 26 June 2011.


----------



## bouba

Date of application:June, 26 2011

Nationality:Tunisian

Trade/profession:Telecommunincations Engineer (2633-11)

Visa type:175

CSL, MODL or SOL:NA

Medicals submitted:Not Yet

Police check submitted:Not Yet

Date CO assigned:Not Yet

Date visa granted: Stilllllllllllllllll waitingggggggg


----------



## sgn051

Date of application:June, 23 2011

Nationality: India

Trade/profession: ICT Business analyst

Visa type:175

Priority: 4 as per now

Medicals submitted:Not Yet

Police check submitted:Not Yet

Date CO assigned:Not Yet

Date visa granted: Stilllllllllllllllll waitingggggggg


----------



## sgn051

faisal002 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I applied on Dec 2009. I got case office in Feb 2010, The case office asked for Form 80 and 1221 in April 2010. Medical and PCC was frontloaded. After that no contact from case office. When i emailed them they told me routine processing is going on. After more than 1 year the case office contacted me again and asked fresh medical and PCC. I send PCC which is now showing as MET while the medical is shown as recieved.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what is going to happen next. Urgent reply is expected from you. I feel tensed.


if you submited form 80 and 1221 and as you told they get PCC and Medical so now if your Medical as well Met then they will grant your Visa or ask to pay 2nd fees if you any secondary applicant do not meed ENGLISH requiremnt...

may be your visa granted now.. Good luck


----------



## sundari127

Case Officer allocated today (24-08-2011)

Additional documents requested for evidence of employment.

Thanks
Sundari



sundari127 said:


> Date of application: 18-Jan-2011
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Trade/profession: Software Engineer
> 
> Visa type: 175, Skiller Independent
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL:MODL
> 
> Medicals submitted:Yes on 7-Apr-2011
> 
> Police check submitted: Yes on 7-Apr-2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet assigned
> 
> Date visa granted:


----------



## moveforward

I would like to announce an update to our timeline management features on the site.

We now have our timeline grids live where members can view each others timeline information on one page which can be refined with many filter options. Have a look here:

View All Family & Spouse Applications
View All Skilled and Work Applications

CLICK HERE to create your immigration timeline and be added to the grid now. Once created you will have your own unique forum signature - like one shown below - to use here and on other sites.

​


----------



## bouba

Thank your moveforward


----------



## mcgwire

*This is my timeline*

This is my timeline.


----------



## Lefteris

sundari127 said:


> Case Officer allocated today (24-08-2011)
> 
> Additional documents requested for evidence of employment.
> 
> Thanks
> Sundari


Sundari, have you received the letter from DIAC on March 18th? I am one of those applicants who received that letter (stating that we'll get a CO until June 18th) but no CO asigned yet. Does anybody know any news about this group of applicants?

Best regards!


----------



## sundari127

Hi Lefteris

Yes, i initially got an email from DIAC on March 18th stating a CO will be assigned within 3 months and they had asked me to proceed with my Medical and police clearance.

I completed Medicals and PCC and uploaded the info in April 1st week.

A case officer was assigned to me on 24th Aug 2011 and they requested me additional documents for employment proof and i have send them yday.

You will be getting ur CO soon.

Regards
Sundari


----------



## rg1prasad

Hello Sundari, 

What is the status of your application currently? If the case officer is assigned and if you have provided all the data/documents required then when can you expect the PR? 

G1


----------



## sundari127

Hi

Yes i have submitted the documents, got an ack from DIAC telling they will revert back within 7 working days.

Not sure how long it would take from this point.


----------



## rg1prasad

If CO is alloted then does it means that the background verification/cross check or whatever it is called will start or is it like, verification is already done and it is with CO now for further process?

G1


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> If CO is alloted then does it means that the background verification/cross check or whatever it is called will start or is it like, verification is already done and it is with CO now for further process?
> 
> G1


Hi rg1prasad

1st they go through all documents and request more if need or not provided then assess all together mostly they give 28 days notice to provide documents or receipts if take long time.

They process further your application only if they get 120 points
Most of time don't do verification if they satisfied with documents
I mean verification by in person or over the phone or interview. some time they do phones and interview as well but that will take long time to finalize the application

No fix time for all application some take 1 month other many be 6 months

Like in one case I know that took 2 months clear medical because that person got heald TB and CO asked to do some paper work that took about 2 months

So good lucky and I wish you all get visa soon so my application get CO LOL


----------



## ccbije

kyliesoledad said:


> hi.. i agree with your foresight. Perhaps it is safe to expect a one year wait for some updates. My job contract end on July 2012 so I hope for some good news by then so I would know my next step career wise  Please do keep in touch for any news


hi again, let us see what is in store for us in 2012. good luck and god bless to both of us


----------



## rg1prasad

any updates from anyone.... CO's are allotted for the applications lodged till 18-jan-2011...


----------



## sundari127

Hello All

Got my visa grant letter today from DIAC  

Regards
Sundari


----------



## Lefteris

sundari127 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got my visa grant letter today from DIAC
> 
> Regards
> Sundari


Congratulation sundari127!!! Its now our turn!!!


----------



## birder

I've applied for a RSMS 119 in the ACT, sponsored by ANU. I've heard some people say that 119 applications can come through in as little as 8 weeks, but who really knows? I am bothered by the fact that we have no way to contact immigration; the phone number is only for people who are in Australia. We didn't use an agent since I had a job offer, but now that means we have no way to get information about the application. I am due to start 1 January, and we were hoping to move in mid-December. Does anyone have any ideas if we are out of luck or if it might come through in time?

xx
birder


PS I tried to post my signature that showed my timeline, but it won't let me because I'm a junior member. I lodged my application on 14 July, medicals were submitted by 1 August. Now we are just waiting.


----------



## mcgwire

I've been granted 885 visa today. My app was paper based. I received a grant mail from Adelaide team8. 
Wish good luck to you all.


----------



## Gurly5

Mcgwire, When did u lodge your visa 885 application? 
Congrats to you


----------



## mcgwire

Gurly5 said:


> Mcgwire, When did u lodge your visa 885 application?
> Congrats to you


As you can see my timeline, I have lodged my 885 paper app on 27th of June, 2011.


----------



## Scobba

birder said:


> I've applied for a RSMS 119 in the ACT, sponsored by ANU. I've heard some people say that 119 applications can come through in as little as 8 weeks, but who really knows? I am bothered by the fact that we have no way to contact immigration; the phone number is only for people who are in Australia. We didn't use an agent since I had a job offer, but now that means we have no way to get information about the application. I am due to start 1 January, and we were hoping to move in mid-December. Does anyone have any ideas if we are out of luck or if it might come through in time?
> 
> xx
> birder
> 
> PS I tried to post my signature that showed my timeline, but it won't let me because I'm a junior member. I lodged my application on 14 July, medicals were submitted by 1 August. Now we are just waiting.


Hi!
We are in a really similar position. Applied for RSMS 119 beginning of July and then went for our medicals in August (submitted ehealth meds). We are due to start work January too! Our employer has actually spoken to immigration and we sent an email explaining our difficult situation -we have to hand our resignations in on 31st Oct - UK current jobs and the school where we are going to work must have us start in Jan (no teacher...no kids!!). You could try asking your employer to speak directly with immi as they are in Australia and have more ways to contact the department. Flights are really expensive in December and we decided to book them now with a view to pay extra if they have to be moved (hoping this will not happen!!) Have been told that we should get a CO in October hopefully and then it's just dependent on how long visa takes to process. We didn't use a migration agent as we needed to save money but sent loads of evidence etc. to support the visa. To be honest until the visa is in your hand there is no way of knowing for sure and I guess it does depend on individual cases etc. but I'm really hopeful! Keep in touch and let me know how you're doing!

Scobba


----------



## Scobba

*Got Case Officer today!!*

Hooray! We had our email through from our CO today! Now need to send a few extra bits of info to help process visa...watch this space...


----------



## birder

Scobba said:


> Hooray! We had our email through from our CO today! Now need to send a few extra bits of info to help process visa...watch this space...


Fantastic! Now I am hopeful that we will get our CO soon too! Please keep us updated.


----------



## birder

HOORAY! We just got the email stating that our visas have been granted! Application was 14 July, so it took about 2 months total. That is actually very quick. I am so pleased - Canberra here we come!


----------



## Rakeshpatel

*Family sponsors visas are granted*

Read thread named 
Priority 3 (now Priority 4) Applicants club
www expatforum com

as I am not able to post URL



birder said:


> HOORAY! We just got the email stating that our visas have been granted! Application was 14 July, so it took about 2 months total. That is actually very quick. I am so pleased - Canberra here we come!


----------



## akinahd

Date of application:15 sep 2008

Nationality: Sri Lankan

Trade/profession: Architect

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL

Medicals submitted: 12 Nov 2010

Police check submitted: 12 Nov 2010

Date CO assigned: 18 Oct 2010

Date visa granted: 18 Nov 2010


----------



## jsph_raj

*Case Officer Allotment*

Hi Ajay,

The Case officer will be sending you a mail by mentioning his name and also, you should further send your corresponding documents to his ID only.

Regards,
Praveen.L
0091 9894772860



Ajay.Venk said:


> Hi ritu,
> 
> How u got to know CO assign or not?
> 
> Date of application: 24/05/2009
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Trade/profession:Computing Professionals (Nec)
> 
> Visa type:175 converted to 176/ VIC State sponsorship on 01/06/2009
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL
> 
> Medicals submitted: 16/06/2009
> 
> Police check submitted: 16/06/2009
> 
> Submitted change of circumstance form 1022(For 175 convert to 176) :02/07/2009
> 
> Date CO assigned: 02/07/2009 *"Application being processed further " NOT SURE IS THIS CO or NOT? Not Received any mails from CO*
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Thanks,
> Ajay


----------



## vans

hello everyone, I lodged my application online last 06-11-11 thru the DIAC website. After I lodged my application I automatically received a document checklist stating the documents I have supplied. However, the document checklist also stated that it required Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray and Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa. They were all dated 06-11-11. Should I go and do the medical exam or should I wait for the case officer or the department to contact me and advise me to take it? Coz until now my online application status stayed the same, and the department hasn't contacted me or my authorised receipient in Australia. To my understading, you have to wait til the department contacts you. But then again, it was stated on my document checklist that they require me to go do the medicals I hope somebody can shed some light on this coz its been bothering me for a while now. 

Date of application: 06-11-11

Nationality: Filipino

Trade / Profession: Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic

CSL, MODL OR SOL: SOL

That's about it right there.


----------



## lord_shades

*Date of application: October 02, 2009

Nationality: Pakistan

Trade/profession: Financial Investment Advisor

Visa type: 176

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: No

Police check submitted: No

Date CO assigned: March 21, 2011 and submitted Form 80 same time

Date visa granted:*[/QUOTE]


----------



## birder

Are you using an agent? If so, you should ask them. Otherwise, you can email DIAC and ask - they will eventually get back to you. From my point of view, why wait? Get the medicals done now so that when you do have a case officer, they can make the decision quickly. There may be some downsides to getting the medicals done now, but I'm not sure what they would be.



vans said:


> hello everyone, I lodged my application online last 06-11-11 thru the DIAC website. After I lodged my application I automatically received a document checklist stating the documents I have supplied. However, the document checklist also stated that it required Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray and Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa. They were all dated 06-11-11. Should I go and do the medical exam or should I wait for the case officer or the department to contact me and advise me to take it? Coz until now my online application status stayed the same, and the department hasn't contacted me or my authorised receipient in Australia. To my understading, you have to wait til the department contacts you. But then again, it was stated on my document checklist that they require me to go do the medicals I hope somebody can shed some light on this coz its been bothering me for a while now.
> 
> Date of application: 06-11-11
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Trade / Profession: Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic
> 
> CSL, MODL OR SOL: SOL
> 
> That's about it right there.


----------



## vans

I did not use an agent, I made a close friend of mine as an authorized recipient to make follow ups. I'm afraid if I do the medicals now, I may be required to undergo the tests again in case a case officer asks for it. Medical exams here in the Philippines are costly. Has anyone lodged their application online this year?



birder said:


> Are you using an agent? If so, you should ask them. Otherwise, you can email DIAC and ask - they will eventually get back to you. From my point of view, why wait? Get the medicals done now so that when you do have a case officer, they can make the decision quickly. There may be some downsides to getting the medicals done now, but I'm not sure what they would be.


----------



## birder

vans said:


> I did not use an agent, I made a close friend of mine as an authorized recipient to make follow ups. I'm afraid if I do the medicals now, I may be required to undergo the tests again in case a case officer asks for it. Medical exams here in the Philippines are costly. Has anyone lodged their application online this year?


So it's a question of time versus money.

I think you should email immigration and ask.


----------



## doditz72

Hi Vans,

I'm also from the Philippines and I lodged on May 2011, subclass 175. Same thing happened to me about the medical examinations in the document checklist. I've read somewhere that we have to wait for a CO to be assigned before proceeding to medical exams and police clearances. So I am patiently and eagerly waiting that a CO be assigned soon - I'm excited because processing times have really picked up recently (current allocated date ranges are Dec 2010 already!)


----------



## vans

doditz72 said:


> Hi Vans,
> 
> I'm also from the Philippines and I lodged on May 2011, subclass 175. Same thing happened to me about the medical examinations in the document checklist. I've read somewhere that we have to wait for a CO to be assigned before proceeding to medical exams and police clearances. So I am patiently and eagerly waiting that a CO be assigned soon - I'm excited because processing times have really picked up recently (current allocated date ranges are Dec 2010 already!)


where did you get the information on processing times? so you mean the department is now processing applications lodged on December 2010?


----------



## doditz72

Hi Vans! That's right, when I lodged in May, allocation dates for 175 were still January 2010 then. Quite discouraging, huh? But NOW, it's already December 2010! I can't wait!

Here's the link to that specific DIAC page:
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## doditz72

Hi ccbije!

Has a CO contacted you already?

I read in the DIAC page on current allocation dates, updated on Sep 23, 2011 that priority 4 - 175 applications before December 10, 2010 have been contacted by a case officer...

I am quite excited on the recent pick-up of the processing dates!


----------



## vans

Hi doditz72, I just want to ask, have you undergone your medicals already? it is good to know the processing has picked up. Hopefully by December we'll be hearing good news kabayan.


----------



## Rakeshpatel

Once CO assigned you then you should go for that as it cost and expires in 1 year. As by default it shows it is required, but they also mentioned at many places. do it when co ask for it.

Keep tracks in this blog sites of applicant of your visa type.
if people from 4th or 5th month gets' CO ..at that time you should go for it.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



vans said:


> hello everyone, I lodged my application online last 06-11-11 thru the DIAC website. After I lodged my application I automatically received a document checklist stating the documents I have supplied. However, the document checklist also stated that it required Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray and Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa. They were all dated 06-11-11. Should I go and do the medical exam or should I wait for the case officer or the department to contact me and advise me to take it? Coz until now my online application status stayed the same, and the department hasn't contacted me or my authorised receipient in Australia. To my understading, you have to wait til the department contacts you. But then again, it was stated on my document checklist that they require me to go do the medicals I hope somebody can shed some light on this coz its been bothering me for a while now.
> 
> Date of application: 06-11-11
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Trade / Profession: Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic
> 
> CSL, MODL OR SOL: SOL
> 
> That's about it right there.


----------



## vans

Thanks a lot Rakesh. I guess I'll just have to wait it out until a CO contacts me. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Maruf

Hello Everyone,

I am Maruf and I am new to this forum. I need your help and advice regarding my application for immigration. 

I have applied under subclass 176 family sponsored VISA on 9th Dec 2010 through an agency. After few months in March 2011, DIAC sends a mail through my agency that my application will be assigned to a case officer within next 3 months and my priority group was 3 at that time. But its end of September now and no case officer has been assigned to my application. When I enter in web to see the progress of my application it shows unable to provide further information from 22/08/2011. 

Then I contact my agency and they are saying it will take a long time to process as new priority group 4 has been set to 176. They are advising to withdraw the present application and apply for a new VISA 457 as this 457 VISA will be granted in very less time but its temporary. 

Is there any way to contact DIAC directly? My agency did not authorize me to get any notification from DIAC. I already tried through DIAC web but its saying only my agents are authorized to receive answers. Now I am worried and confused what to do. Can anyone suggest anything??

Thanks,
Maruf


----------



## Rakeshpatel

Hi , following link says you are contacted by CO if you are in priority 4.

for which Occupation you applied and in which state you are moving ?
Have you submitted medicals & PCC ? if not then you should.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

write here ->
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Wait for 2 more weeks then again follow up with DIAC.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



Maruf said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am Maruf and I am new to this forum. I need your help and advice regarding my application for immigration.
> 
> I have applied under subclass 176 family sponsored VISA on 9th Dec 2010 through an agency. After few months in March 2011, DIAC sends a mail through my agency that my application will be assigned to a case officer within next 3 months and my priority group was 3 at that time. But its end of September now and no case officer has been assigned to my application. When I enter in web to see the progress of my application it shows unable to provide further information from 22/08/2011.
> 
> Then I contact my agency and they are saying it will take a long time to process as new priority group 4 has been set to 176. They are advising to withdraw the present application and apply for a new VISA 457 as this 457 VISA will be granted in very less time but its temporary.
> 
> Is there any way to contact DIAC directly? My agency did not authorize me to get any notification from DIAC. I already tried through DIAC web but its saying only my agents are authorized to receive answers. Now I am worried and confused what to do. Can anyone suggest anything??
> 
> Thanks,
> Maruf


----------



## Maruf

Hi Rakesh

thanks for your reply

Ya I just saw that application from before 10th dec should be assigned a CO. But I wasn't. I just now talked to my agent and he is saying my application was not accepted for some National Security issue (I really don't know what does that mean!!!) and I should withdraw my application now  and apply for a new VISA. I applied as Telecommunication Engineer (which was approved from EA) and under NSW as my elder brother who is a citizen stays in Sydney. 

I already tried the link before that you have posted but mail from DIAC says I am not authorized to receive any answer. Now how can I contact someone in DIAC bypassing my agent? Is there any way?

Thanks 
Maruf


----------



## maddy

Hi all, I have a query regarding ACS assessment...

In the PASA guidelines on documents required I see this as a requirement...
"Certified copy of academic qualification certificates, Title of award, Name of awarding institution, The year it was conferred, Grade achieved."

*Question:* I have my degree award certificate which has all the details. I think that is fine but then the next point states this...
"Certified copy of academic transcripts." 
What does this mean? 
Exactly what documents are required to satisfy this point?

Thanks,
Maddy


----------



## birder

maddy said:


> Hi all, I have a query regarding ACS assessment...
> 
> In the PASA guidelines on documents required I see this as a requirement...
> "Certified copy of academic qualification certificates, Title of award, Name of awarding institution, The year it was conferred, Grade achieved."
> 
> *Question:* I have my degree award certificate which has all the details. I think that is fine but then the next point states this...
> "Certified copy of academic transcripts."
> What does this mean?
> Exactly what documents are required to satisfy this point?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maddy


I took this to mean either official copies with the raised seal or photocopy the transcript and have them certified as original by a notary public or justice of the peace. I did the latter, and it worked fine - despite the copy of my transcript showing in the background "copy, not original." (They make the paper with that in the background so it shows up only if you photocopy it.)


----------



## maddy

Thanks birder. 
What you meant is about 'certified'. I got it right that we need all the document attested by somebody who is eligible. 
But what does 'academic transcripts' mean? 
I am planning to submit my degree award certificate and my consolidated mark sheet that has all semester marks for all subjects.
Are these enough?

Thanks,
Maddy


----------



## birder

maddy said:


> Thanks birder.
> What you meant is about 'certified'. I got it right that we need all the document attested by somebody who is eligible.
> But what does 'academic transcripts' mean?
> I am planning to submit my degree award certificate and my consolidated mark sheet that has all semester marks for all subjects.
> Are these enough?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maddy


Yes, an academic transcript is a consolidated marks sheet.


----------



## maddy

Thanks birder again. I have 1 more query regarding Employment Verification Letter.
In PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July2011v2.0.pdf section 8, they have mentioned that I need to get an experience letter sort of thing from my employer with 'nature of duties' being performed by me.
But they are not ready to give such a letter instead they have given me with other information.
There was another option of getting such declaration from colleague or supervisor. Can that be done in a plain paper? Is that enough?

Thanks,
Maddy


----------



## vans

Hey again. I just checked my online status application from the DIAC website, and it changed to "application being processed further". Does this mean that my application has been forwarded to a CO?


----------



## Rakeshpatel

Hi ,
I don't see "National Security issue" anywhere in any blog.
You go to your agent with elder people ,
put some pressure on him , tell him to talk diac infront of you put on speaker phone , agents are for help. are you sure your agent filed, are you able to see online APP with your name on DIAC site before 3-4 months ?

Before withdrawing try somemore , as it takes time , you already waited.

what National Security reason , ask it in written letter from DIAC.
I am sure your agent got your rejection letter , DIAC don't reject any app without written letter. tell him to show.

same thing happened with my ACS assessment. 
agent didn't want show my query asked by ACS, why it got late.
I demanded , I called him daily.put pressure then he got ready to show me.
(he said i didn't received anything , then I deleted , then may be I have it in Trash,then shown to me)

they do so to hide their mistakes.

Best luck.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



Maruf said:


> Hi Rakesh
> 
> thanks for your reply
> 
> Ya I just saw that application from before 10th dec should be assigned a CO. But I wasn't. I just now talked to my agent and he is saying my application was not accepted for some National Security issue (I really don't know what does that mean!!!) and I should withdraw my application now  and apply for a new VISA. I applied as Telecommunication Engineer (which was approved from EA) and under NSW as my elder brother who is a citizen stays in Sydney.
> 
> I already tried the link before that you have posted but mail from DIAC says I am not authorized to receive any answer. Now how can I contact someone in DIAC bypassing my agent? Is there any way?
> 
> Thanks
> Maruf


----------



## missmullen

PLEASE don't clog up this thread with personal discussions - it makes it very frustrating for others who are here for the correct purpose, being to check processing times for others. 

Either start a new thread or PM each other.

Moderator - please feel free to delete my post in due course, cheers.


----------



## Rakeshpatel

For you this sheet will be helpful
might be you are aware of this

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

As guy (Maruf) was in big problem so i didn't noticed and i replied thinking it may help him.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



missmullen said:


> PLEASE don't clog up this thread with personal discussions - it makes it very frustrating for others who are here for the correct purpose, being to check processing times for others.
> 
> Either start a new thread or PM each other.
> 
> Moderator - please feel free to delete my post in due course, cheers.


----------



## Scobba

*We got our RSMS visa!!*

HOORAY!!!!! 
Just wanted to share with everyone that we got out RSMS 119 visa through this morning!!!!! Moving near Perth in December. Thanks to everyone on the forum for all their helpful comments and tips. Hope it all comes together for everyone soonxxxx


----------



## ahamid

Visa Subclass 176 (relative sponsored) 

Date of application: 15-August-2010

Nationality: Bangladeshi

Profession: Electronics Engineer

Visa type: 176-Relative Sponsored

Medicals submitted: 06-April-2011 
Police check submitted: 09-May-2011 
Date CO assigned: 10-May-2011

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## ahamid

vans said:


> Hey again. I just checked my online status application from the DIAC website, and it changed to "application being processed further". Does this mean that my application has been forwarded to a CO?


Hello!

I am passing the same status 'application being processed furthur' for last five months (Visa Subclass 176 - relative sponsored). Can anyone helps me out to understand the average processing time of an application by a CO?

Regards, Ahamid


----------



## vans

ahamid said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am passing the same status 'application being processed furthur' for last five months (Visa Subclass 176 - relative sponsored). Can anyone helps me out to understand the average processing time of an application by a CO?
> 
> Regards, Ahamid


When did you lodge your application Ahamid? Did you lodge online or thru paper?


----------



## ahamid

vans said:


> When did you lodge your application Ahamid? Did you lodge online or thru paper?


15 August 2010 - online application!!! Only about 15 months!!! Don't know how much more awaiting for me though my CO said, "Your patience is appreciated".


----------



## Rakeshpatel

Hi Ahamid,

seems some prob in your case , contact your CO
as i see many others got visa who applied after you see this daily updated sheet link.

Which CO team is allocated to you ?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Thanks
RakeshPatel



ahamid said:


> 15 August 2010 - online application!!! Only about 15 months!!! Don't know how much more awaiting for me though my CO said, "Your patience is appreciated".


----------



## ahamid

Hi Rakesh

Thanks for your suggession.

team 2 is my CO. I sent mail requesting update of my application twice (once after 6 weeks and another after 3 months) to my CO and in both cases my CO replied me that my application is undergoing routine processing and they will communicate with me once all routine processing is complete. Since last mail I have already passed another 2 monts but no update to till date.

I see no other option except wait for an outcome of the application!!! 

Regards, ahamid


----------



## ccbije

hi, we have not received any updates from our agent regarding the co allocation. i will forward the link to them and wait for an update. i am quite excited as well.

will give you an update regarding this. 



doditz72 said:


> Hi ccbije!
> 
> Has a CO contacted you already?
> 
> I read in the DIAC page on current allocation dates, updated on Sep 23, 2011 that priority 4 - 175 applications before December 10, 2010 have been contacted by a case officer...
> 
> I am quite excited on the recent pick-up of the processing dates!


----------



## Lefteris

Hi there,

we got our visa on 18/10/11!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just to share my timeline


----------



## doditz72

Lefteris said:


> Hi there,
> 
> we got our visa on 18/10/11!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just to share my timeline


BIG congratulations Lefteris! 
So when and where are you moving?


----------



## ahamid

Hi

Is sending too many mails to CO seeking status of the application bad? Can anyone suggest me as I am loosing patience waiting ...waiting..waiting for last five months.

Thanks, ahamid



ahamid said:


> Hi Rakesh
> 
> Thanks for your suggession.
> 
> team 2 is my CO. I sent mail requesting update of my application twice (once after 6 weeks and another after 3 months) to my CO and in both cases my CO replied me that my application is undergoing routine processing and they will communicate with me once all routine processing is complete. Since last mail I have already passed another 2 monts but no update to till date.
> 
> I see no other option except wait for an outcome of the application!!!
> 
> Regards, ahamid


----------



## Bear

Ahamid, what visa are you applying for and what is your expected grant time? If it is more than 5 months then I'd say be patient!!! They are very busy.


----------



## ahamid

Bear said:


> Ahamid, what visa are you applying for and what is your expected grant time? If it is more than 5 months then I'd say be patient!!! They are very busy.


Hi

Visa 176 (relative sponsored). @ DIAC web the grant time is stipulated as 18 months though I found many known persons are getting VISA applying after my application.

I applied on August 15, 2010 and CO was assigned on May 10, 2011 ... I last sent mail to CO on August 10, 2011 and her reply was your application is still undergoing routine processing!!!

Thanks for your support.

Regards, ahamid


----------



## Rakeshpatel

Hi Ahamid,

Hope you have provided all documents , you can cross check with some one FS 176 applicant who got visa.

Or you can 
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
This reminds him to work on your case.if left by mistake.

I have not seen some one who is waiting so much after CO allocation.

Best luck.

Thanks
Yog



ahamid said:


> Hi
> 
> Visa 176 (relative sponsored). @ DIAC web the grant time is stipulated as 18 months though I found many known persons are getting VISA applying after my application.
> 
> I applied on August 15, 2010 and CO was assigned on May 10, 2011 ... I last sent mail to CO on August 10, 2011 and her reply was your application is still undergoing routine processing!!!
> 
> Thanks for your support.
> 
> Regards, ahamid


----------



## Lefteris

doditz72 said:


> BIG congratulations Lefteris!
> So when and where are you moving?


Thanks!!! We are moving on January to Melbourne. Me first and as soon as I find a job, my wife with the little one!


----------



## Bear

ahamid said:


> Hi
> 
> Visa 176 (relative sponsored). @ DIAC web the grant time is stipulated as 18 months though I found many known persons are getting VISA applying after my application.
> 
> I applied on August 15, 2010 and CO was assigned on May 10, 2011 ... I last sent mail to CO on August 10, 2011 and her reply was your application is still undergoing routine processing!!!
> 
> Thanks for your support.
> 
> Regards, ahamid


I know it's hard seeing others sent after yours granted before but each application and also processing centre are different with varying issues. I'm 10 months into my wait - I was told 6-9 months. I may have to do another police check if it's not processed soon. So it's not just you waiting-I'm with you. We'll get there. Hope you hear soon.


----------



## kuananu

Hi,

Just sharing my timeline. Saw the recent update to the dates and applications before 1st February 2011 have been contacted! That's good progress on the applications!

Date Lodged: 28th April 2011
Subclass: 175
Medicals: Not Yet
Police Check: Not Yet
CO: Not Yet


----------



## verdik

Hi kuananu,

it looks we are in the same situation 


Date Lodged: 16th April 2011
Subclass: 175
Medicals: Not Yet
Police Check: Not Yet
CO: Not Yet 

Wish you to get CO soon!


----------



## dk2011

My husband got a job and our visa applications were just submitted this week. We were told 4-6 weeks processing time.

Date of application: October 25 2011 (Australia Time)

Nationality: Canadian

Trade/profession: Heavy Duty Mechanic

Visa type: subclass 457 sponsored by employer

*CSL, MODL or SOL: what does this mean?*

Medicals submitted: not yet

Police check submitted: not yet

*Date CO assigned: what does this mean?*

Date visa granted:


----------



## davec

*885 Visa Applications after July 2011*

Has anyone here filed their visa applications after July 2011 for 885 visa? I have filed my application in early July and am still awaiting a CO. Don't know how long would it take as a couple of other who filed their applications in June end already have their visas


----------



## ahamid

**~*~**



Bear said:


> I know it's hard seeing others sent after yours granted before but each application and also processing centre are different with varying issues. I'm 10 months into my wait - I was told 6-9 months. I may have to do another police check if it's not processed soon. So it's not just you waiting-I'm with you. We'll get there. Hope you hear soon.


Hello!!!

Thanks for your supportive and optimistic mind. I feel nice hearing you - WE WILL GET THERE! WE WILL!!!

Are your 10 months waiting since you lodged your application or since you had been assigned CO? What's your visa subclass?

I used to check the progress of my application @ DIAC website 2~3 times a day, 5 days a week --- I doubt 'How patience I am?' I feel very bad on Friday evening (next 2 days are weekend to my CO!!!) and start cheerfully with infinite enthusiasm and expectations on Monday morning to see any update/progress of my application. I passed 24 weeks doing so and there will be ...

regards, ahamid


----------



## Bear

Hi, 

I'm applying for 820 - defacto visa. It's nearly 10 months since I applied for the visa. I was previously told a CO was assigned same day but have since found out I do not have a CO. When I spoke to a lady in DIAC at the 9 month mark she remembered my file (had the work extension lifted not long before) because we are in the country. She mentioned she thought we hadn't supplied a lot of financial info for my partner. We sent tax returns for last 2 years and bank statements. But I think it was more to do with us earning so little here compared to the city, personally I earn a third of my city salary. So I sent a copy of our savings which we set up in June showing we save $2k a month and both 2011 tax returns. I also failed to include proof of residency for my stat Decs so have sent 2/4 of these this week. 
I thought I had a very very well prepared application - yet I obviously didn't. I'm happy to wait as I am with my partner - not sure how I'd be if we were apart.


----------



## davec

Bear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm applying for 820 - defacto visa. It's nearly 10 months since I applied for the visa. I was previously told a CO was assigned same day but have since found out I do not have a CO. When I spoke to a lady in DIAC at the 9 month mark she remembered my file (had the work extension lifted not long before) because we are in the country. She mentioned she thought we hadn't supplied a lot of financial info for my partner. We sent tax returns for last 2 years and bank statements. But I think it was more to do with us earning so little here compared to the city, personally I earn a third of my city salary. So I sent a copy of our savings which we set up in June showing we save $2k a month and both 2011 tax returns. I also failed to include proof of residency for my stat Decs so have sent 2/4 of these this week.
> I thought I had a very very well prepared application - yet I obviously didn't. I'm happy to wait as I am with my partner - not sure how I'd be if we were apart.


To the best of my understanding only a CO can decide if your application is complete or not. So you shouldn't be blaming yourself for a bad job as no one at DIAC has even seen your application yet.


----------



## Bear

Thanks Davec. However I think I jinxed myself.
I received a letter requesting 2 new stat decs (not sure why as they mentioned the 4 I'd sent eg that my bro in law put 2009 instead of 2010 & he needs to resubmit). 
We have both been asked to do uptodate stat decs from us. 
Also that we don't have anything with my partners name at his brothers address - they are fine that I lived there. I have 1 bill dated March (we need to prove Jan-June). 
Also at end of my 2nd WHV I gave address as farm as we didn't know long we'd be at his brothers etc & if anything was posted back the farmer lady would just drop off at partners mums (owns hairdresser in main St). It's a very small town so getting mail is never a problem - but how do you explain that?! This shows a 3 day crossover from when we moved town. Which never happened it was just a return address for ease.
I have a lot to do! Any advice appreciated.


----------



## davec

Bear said:


> Thanks Davec. However I think I jinxed myself.
> I received a letter requesting 2 new stat decs (not sure why as they mentioned the 4 I'd sent eg that my bro in law put 2009 instead of 2010 & he needs to resubmit).
> We have both been asked to do uptodate stat decs from us.
> Also that we don't have anything with my partners name at his brothers address - they are fine that I lived there. I have 1 bill dated March (we need to prove Jan-June).
> Also at end of my 2nd WHV I gave address as farm as we didn't know long we'd be at his brothers etc & if anything was posted back the farmer lady would just drop off at partners mums (owns hairdresser in main St). It's a very small town so getting mail is never a problem - but how do you explain that?! This shows a 3 day crossover from when we moved town. Which never happened it was just a return address for ease.
> I have a lot to do! Any advice appreciated.


I am confused here....I am sure you do have a CO....or else these guys would have never come back to you asking for this stuff. Anyway, I am not really sure about what you can do in this case. Hopefully, someone else this forum can help.


----------



## ahamid

Start of another waiting week! Hope to hear good news in this forum from all of you. 

Anyone experienced CO team 2? Stay Fine.

Regards, ahamid


----------



## ahamid

Lefteris said:


> Hi there,
> 
> we got our visa on 18/10/11!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just to share my timeline


Hi Lefteris

Congratulations and best wishes to you.

Can you please share some observations from your application processing?

a. How did you come to know that your application had been allocated to CO on 18th?

b. What was the status shown in 'Online Progress Check' in between your medical submission and visa grant?

c. Were there any changes or reflection in between your medical submission and visa grant inside Document Checklist inside 'Online Progress Check'?

Hope to hear you soon. Stay Fine. Thanks.

Regards, ahamid


----------



## ahamid

vans said:


> Hey again. I just checked my online status application from the DIAC website, and it changed to "application being processed further". Does this mean that my application has been forwarded to a CO?


Hi Vans

Hope everything is fine with you.

Have you already been granted visa? Any changes to your status 'application being processed further'?

As I understand 'application being processed further' - this status reflects CO assignment.

What's the status inside document checklist for your application?

Regards, ahamid


----------



## Bear

davec said:


> I am confused here....I am sure you do have a CO....or else these guys would have never come back to you asking for this stuff. Anyway, I am not really sure about what you can do in this case. Hopefully, someone else this forum can help.


I think it's safe to assume I have a CO since Fridays email. I didn't have when I Posted originally.


----------



## sujon1626

ahamid said:


> Start of another waiting week! Hope to hear good news in this forum from all of you.
> 
> Anyone experienced CO team 2? Stay Fine.
> 
> Regards, ahamid


I got CO team 4. I applied on Feb 20, 2011. 176 Family sponsored. CO assigned on 14/10/2011. Waiting for decission.


----------



## ahamid

sujon1626 said:


> I got CO team 4. I applied on Feb 20, 2011. 176 Family sponsored. CO assigned on 14/10/2011. Waiting for decission.


Hi Sujon

How were you notified about CO assignment? Anything CO asked from you?

Best of Luck.

Regards, ahamid


----------



## sujon1626

ahamid said:


> Hi Sujon
> 
> How were you notified about CO assignment? Anything CO asked from you?
> 
> Best of Luck.
> 
> Regards, ahamid


I see all my document check list at MET & CO called my brother is Aus for relationship verification.

I mail them few of my quiries and they replied a CO has been assigned to answer those. This is how i know.


----------



## ahamid

sujon1626 said:


> I see all my document check list at MET & CO called my brother is Aus for relationship verification.
> 
> I mail them few of my quiries and they replied a CO has been assigned to answer those. This is how i know.


Hi

I guess 'Met' is a good sign for you. In my case, I am observing 'Received' for all except 2 where it is written 'Requested' in document checklist. This state is unchanged for about last 6 months.

Hope you will be receiving a positive feedback within next 2~3 weeks.

Regards, ahamid


----------



## sujon1626

ahamid said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess 'Met' is a good sign for you. In my case, I am observing 'Received' for all except 2 where it is written 'Requested' in document checklist. This state is unchanged for about last 6 months.
> 
> Hope you will be receiving a positive feedback within next 2~3 weeks.
> 
> Regards, ahamid


Lets hope so Met is good sign. I have found u only who is waiting for so long after co assigned.

I m from 176 & my profession is on csl list. As per their mail it might take 12 months even now,thy handover physical verifications to a third party company.


----------



## Rakeshpatel

Hi Ahamid,

why don't you create PLE,
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Best luck for visa.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



ahamid said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess 'Met' is a good sign for you. In my case, I am observing 'Received' for all except 2 where it is written 'Requested' in document checklist. This state is unchanged for about last 6 months.
> 
> Hope you will be receiving a positive feedback within next 2~3 weeks.
> 
> Regards, ahamid


----------



## ahamid

Rakeshpatel said:


> Hi Ahamid,
> 
> why don't you create PLE,
> General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> Best luck for visa.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Hi Rakesh

Thanks for your suggestion.

What I understood from PLE that this is applicable for applicants before CO assignment. Whenever CO is assigned to an applicant, all queries need to be directed to CO.

My CO suggested me that I would be communicated after all routine checking completion of my application.

Hope to see some light by the end of this year!!! Thanks for your suggestion once again.

Regards, ahamid


----------



## vans

ahamid said:


> Hi Vans
> 
> Hope everything is fine with you.
> 
> Have you already been granted visa? Any changes to your status 'application being processed further'?
> 
> As I understand 'application being processed further' - this status reflects CO assignment.
> 
> What's the status inside document checklist for your application?
> 
> Regards, ahamid


Hi ahamid,

Nope still no progress on my application. The status on my document checklist still shows "Required" to the documents I already have provided. I guess I can't complain, I lodged my application last June 2011 and the department website say that they are processing until 28 feb 2011 applications. I am hoping by the end of this year it would be a lot closer to June, or hopefully I get assigned to a CO. Let's just stay positive, and hope for the best.

All the best,

Vans


----------



## lord_shades

Hi all,

Just been going through the various posts, Ahamid...following is my status:

Date application lodged (online) 02OCT2009
Date CO assgined : 21-MAR-2011
No MEDS, NO POLICE Clearance
CO asked for Form 80 which was submitted on 09-APR-2011
Since then communicated once with CO (Team 4) and said application being processed further background checks generally take longer for High Risk countries.

That's the status so far, don't know but can only pray and have patience it comes through quick.


----------



## vans

lord_shades said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just been going through the various posts, Ahamid...following is my status:
> 
> Date application lodged (online) 02OCT2009
> Date CO assgined : 21-MAR-2011
> No MEDS, NO POLICE Clearance
> CO asked for Form 80 which was submitted on 09-APR-2011
> Since then communicated once with CO (Team 4) and said application being processed further background checks generally take longer for High Risk countries.
> 
> That's the status so far, don't know but can only pray and have patience it comes through quick.


What country are you from lord shades?


----------



## lord_shades

Hi vans

I'm from Pakistan and have applied under 176 State Sponsorship - NSW


----------



## ahamid

lord_shades said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just been going through the various posts, Ahamid...following is my status:
> 
> Date application lodged (online) 02OCT2009
> Date CO assgined : 21-MAR-2011
> No MEDS, NO POLICE Clearance
> CO asked for Form 80 which was submitted on 09-APR-2011
> Since then communicated once with CO (Team 4) and said application being processed further background checks generally take longer for High Risk countries.
> 
> That's the status so far, don't know but can only pray and have patience it comes through quick.


Hi Lord-Shades

Oh! You are waiting longer than I do. I understand how it feels bro!!!

Can you please share below information:

- what's the status inside document checklist? Received/Met or what?
- have you communicated to your CO in last few months? any tentative time from CO?
- what's your profession?
- your application in priority group 3 now which should be processed faster but unfortunately you have already crossed 2 years landmark!!! 

Have patience and stay fine. Thanks.

ahamid


----------



## dk2011

*Date of application:* application lodged October 24, 2011

*Nationality: *Canadian

*Trade/profession: *Heavy Duty Mechanic

*Visa type:* subclass 457 sponsored skilled worker visa

*CSL, MODL or SOL:* I don't know what this means

*Medicals submitted:* not required

*Police check submitted: *not required

*Date CO assigned: *not sure, we went through an immigration advisor sponsored by the employer

*Date visa granted:* November 14, 2011


----------



## Realman2011

Congratulation man.


----------



## ahamid

Congratulations ....


----------



## devxon

This will be very useful for me! Thanks!


----------



## hahamed

*where r u from?*



sujon1626 said:


> I got CO team 4. I applied on Feb 20, 2011. 176 Family sponsored. CO assigned on 14/10/2011. Waiting for decission.


which country r u from?


----------



## sujon1626

hahamed said:


> which country r u from?


I am from Bangladesh. Waiting for CO reply for 4 weeks.


----------



## Ankara2011

Spouse Visa 309/100

Date of lodgement : 27/10/2011, ankara / Turkey

Police check : with application...

Medi reports: 03/11/2011

Additional information delivered on 14/11/2011

i got the permanent visa on 18th of november ) just 26 days after the lodgement..

I am married to my wife for over 5 years and a daughter...the interwiew took onl 2 minutes...they were so polite and helpful...I thank to all immigration officer at embassy of australia in Ankara...

I just would like to say u all that they do their best...

gud luck everyone )))


----------



## sujon1626

sujon1626 said:


> I am from Bangladesh. Waiting for CO reply for 4 weeks.


All my documents r Met status, what is urs


----------



## hahamed

*email*



sujon1626 said:


> All my documents r Met status, what is urs


send me yr email, yes we r on same boat


----------



## sujon1626

hahamed said:


> send me yr email, yes we r on same boat


[email protected]


----------



## ccbije

hi doditz,
we just got a request for medicals and pcc. we have until dec14 to provide the documents. 



doditz72 said:


> Hi ccbije!
> 
> Has a CO contacted you already?
> 
> I read in the DIAC page on current allocation dates, updated on Sep 23, 2011 that priority 4 - 175 applications before December 10, 2010 have been contacted by a case officer...
> 
> I am quite excited on the recent pick-up of the processing dates!


----------



## rjrox

My visa was granted super quickly. Very impressed with Australian Immigration.I dont have any sponsors or any fancy credentials. Just a normal applicant
Date of application:15th sep

Nationality:Indian

Trade/profession:Mechanical Engineer

Visa type:885

CSL, MODL or SOL:

Medicals submitted:3rd nov

Police check submitted:

Date CO assignedont know

Date visa granted:24th Nov


----------



## buzzvishwanath

rjrox said:


> My visa was granted super quickly. Very impressed with Australian Immigration.I dont have any sponsors or any fancy credentials. Just a normal applicant
> Date of application:15th sep
> 
> Nationality:Indian
> 
> Trade/profession:Mechanical Engineer
> 
> Visa type:885
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL:
> 
> Medicals submitted:3rd nov
> 
> Police check submitted:
> 
> Date CO assignedont know
> 
> Date visa granted:24th Nov


Did you not submit PCC ?


----------



## rjrox

buzzvishwanath said:


> Did you not submit PCC ?[/QUOTED
> Do you mean PCC to Immigration dept? I did submit it while applying for PR. 15th sep


----------



## buzzvishwanath

rjrox said:


> buzzvishwanath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not submit PCC ?[/QUOTED
> Do you mean PCC to Immigration dept? I did submit it while applying for PR. 15th sep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , was talking about the PCC to Immigration.
> Can you tell me how you went about the PCC , how long did it take , My current address and the address on the passport are different . My current address is in karnataka and my PP address is from Goa . I heard that will delay the process , Do you have any information about that. Please let me know
Click to expand...


----------



## rjrox

buzzvishwanath said:


> rjrox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , was talking about the PCC to Immigration.
> Can you tell me how you went about the PCC , how long did it take , My current address and the address on the passport are different . My current address is in karnataka and my PP address is from Goa . I heard that will delay the process , Do you have any information about that. Please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you contact VFS office Google it
> They can best suggest you. It just took me 10 working days to get my PCC issued. I was also afraid that it may take 3 months for PCC, but its all good.
> cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## buzzvishwanath

rjrox said:


> buzzvishwanath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you contact VFS office Google it
> They can best suggest you. It just took me 10 working days to get my PCC issued. I was also afraid that it may take 3 months for PCC, but its all good.
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you , i will do that . How much does VFS charge Extra for that ? Can you let me know that ?
Click to expand...


----------



## rjrox

buzzvishwanath said:


> rjrox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you , i will do that . How much does VFS charge Extra for that ? Can you let me know that ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just normal PCC charges say $80 something. Check website for more info
Click to expand...


----------



## buzzvishwanath

rjrox said:


> buzzvishwanath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just normal PCC charges say $80 something. Check website for more info
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info
Click to expand...


----------



## hahamed

*waiting WA SS176 HR Country*



ahamid said:


> Hi Lord-Shades
> 
> Oh! You are waiting longer than I do. I understand how it feels bro!!!
> 
> Can you please share below information:
> 
> - what's the status inside document checklist? Received/Met or what?
> - have you communicated to your CO in last few months? any tentative time from CO?
> - what's your profession?
> - your application in priority group 3 now which should be processed faster but unfortunately you have already crossed 2 years landmark!!!
> 
> Have patience and stay fine. Thanks.
> 
> ahamid


I dont think MET makes much difference, i am waiting nearly 3-months with Most docs MET for CAT 3 176 application. what is yr email?


----------



## Alexey

*VISA timelines*

Date of application: 11 Apr 2011

Nationality: Russian

Trade/profession: Medical Scientist

Visa type: 176

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: 15 May 2011

Police check submitted: 15 Jun 2011

Date CO assigned: 12 May 2011

Date visa granted: 02 Dec 2011
It also took 2 e-mails to the CO.


----------



## justyintime

Good thread


----------



## buzzvishwanath

rjrox said:


> buzzvishwanath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just normal PCC charges say $80 something. Check website for more info
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All
> 
> People from India , I got my PCC done . It doesn't take even couple of hours. No mater if the address you are currently residing and the address in your Passport . The PSK needs to have the previous report in the system , based on which they will provide a PCC .
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## ahamid

hahamed said:


> I dont think MET makes much difference, i am waiting nearly 3-months with Most docs MET for CAT 3 176 application. what is yr email?


[email protected]

How many docs are left not met? What are the comments against those? Take care. Thanks.

ahamid


----------



## ahamid

Alexey said:


> Date of application: 11 Apr 2011
> 
> Nationality: Russian
> 
> Trade/profession: Medical Scientist
> 
> Visa type: 176
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals submitted: 15 May 2011
> 
> Police check submitted: 15 Jun 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: 12 May 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: 02 Dec 2011
> It also took 2 e-mails to the CO.


Congrates!!! What were the 2 mails all about? Thanks. ahamid


----------



## gsk

Hi,
I am Indian national and my question is about time required for 457 transfer.
I have valid 457 and want to join another company.Current 457 valid till 2015 , new company will lodge application online by 12-dec-11.
My question:- How much time required for 457 transfer? Will it go beyond Christmas holidays?


----------



## kuananu

kuananu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just sharing my timeline. Saw the recent update to the dates and applications before 1st February 2011 have been contacted! That's good progress on the applications!
> 
> Date Lodged: 28th April 2011
> Subclass: 175
> Medicals: Not Yet
> Police Check: Not Yet
> CO: Not Yet


Date Lodged: 28th April 2011
Subclass: 175
Medicals: Submitted 5th Dec 2011
Police Check: Requested from AFP and Malaysian Authorities, awaiting their response.
CO: CO Team 7 assigned on 28th Nov 2011

My application had some updates over the past couple of weeks!
However, I don't see the word 'MET' on any part of my visa application status online. I'm worried it will take another few months of waiting... I thought it was a good sign when medicals and Police Clearance Checks were requested and meant that my other documents are acceptable.


----------



## Alexey

kuananu said:


> Date Lodged: 28th April 2011
> Subclass: 175
> Medicals: Submitted 5th Dec 2011
> Police Check: Requested from AFP and Malaysian Authorities, awaiting their response.
> CO: CO Team 7 assigned on 28th Nov 2011
> 
> My application had some updates over the past couple of weeks!
> However, I don't see the word 'MET' on any part of my visa application status online. I'm worried it will take another few months of waiting... I thought it was a good sign when medicals and Police Clearance Checks were requested and meant that my other documents are acceptable.


Hi Kuananu,
It is a good sign but don't expect DIAC to be very fast and considerate.
It took DIAC a month to review my medicals and they didn't acknowledge 
my police check receipt on-line. 
My visa was granted 6 months after the police checks submission.

don't give up
Alexey


----------



## ahamid

kuananu said:


> Date Lodged: 28th April 2011
> Subclass: 175
> Medicals: Submitted 5th Dec 2011
> Police Check: Requested from AFP and Malaysian Authorities, awaiting their response.
> CO: CO Team 7 assigned on 28th Nov 2011
> 
> My application had some updates over the past couple of weeks!
> However, I don't see the word 'MET' on any part of my visa application status online. I'm worried it will take another few months of waiting... I thought it was a good sign when medicals and Police Clearance Checks were requested and meant that my other documents are acceptable.


Hi

What is the status of your application inside Document Checklist in Online Application?

BR//Ahamid


----------



## affanjafri

*GSM 175 applied in May 2011*

Hi everyone,
I had launched my application for gsm 175 in may 2011. In first week of december CO was assigned and he requested me to submit few job letters which i have now submitted. All status in doc checklist showing met now except medical and PCC....
my question is " does status met means they have approved my docs" and what will be the forecast for ahead on my application....


----------



## Alexey

Hi Affanjafri,
Yes, "Met" means that DIAC approved your documents.
Soon (I hope) you will get a request from DIAC to submit medical exams and police checks and that request will be a good sign that your application is moving forward. 
Best regards

Alexey


----------



## marware

Got my 476 approved couple of months back, waiting for 176...

Date Lodged: 21 March 2011
Subclass: 476
Medicals: 20 July 2011
Police Check: 23 Sept 2011 (waited long for the clearance...)
Visa Grant: 26 Sept 2011
Enter Australia: 20 Nov 2011

Date lodged: 30 June 2011
Subclass: 176
Medicals: Not yet
Police Check: Not yet
Visa Grant: Not yet

Worried sick because I have to be offshore for my 176 to be granted... Any one with similar experience care to share?
BTW, will CO be re-using my medicals and PCC docs for 176? Or they will request for another one?


----------



## ibanez

*GSM 175, Application Nov 2010, CO assigned Aug 2011*
When CO was assigned, I had to submit a few additional docs which in turn reflected MET status online in Sep 2011. 
In document checklist now everything appears MET status however, it does not say anywhere regarding character clearance? Does it show on your alls doc checklist? if so then why not on mine?
My last correspondence was made in Oct 2011 when all outstanding docs were completely submitted. Since then no news. Praying for the good news ..........
Should I check with them now? When would the offices open after Christmas/New Year? Or are they closed now?
Any advise / comments are welcome.


----------



## ibanez

No Response ...........


----------



## Alexey

Hi Ibanez,
Your CO will ask you to submit med and police checks, but nobody can tell you when it will happen because there are so many factors affecting the timelines (type of visa, DIAC workload etc). 
Waiting for a long time without any reply from DIAC is a routine practice, don't get frustrated and don't bombard DIAC with e-mails. It takes DIAC time to finish all reviews and then move to the next stage (requesting police/med checks). If there were outstanding documents it means it will take more time. 
Be patient.
It may be worth poking DIAC with a signle e-mail/call after all the Christmas/New Year celebrations but don't push them.

All the best
Alexey


----------



## ibanez

Hey Alexey,

Thanks for the advise.
My bad, I think my post was not clear the way I had written it.
I lodged my application in Nov 2010. Received first email from DIAC saying that I may go ahead and take my medical and police checks so as soon as the CO gets assigned the decision would be faster. So I did and submitted. But unfortunately COs first email in August (when got assigned) requested further outstanding docs. So I submitted them as well and as per our last correspondence she advised to my question that nothing else is required at this stage.
Currently checklist shows MET status for everything (including Medical and those outstanding docs and everything else I have submitted so far) since September. However, the list at all does not have Character clearance attribute in it. I hope you get it now. Its not there but when i had read some earlier posts at this Forum, it appeared to me that it should also be present in my doc checklist? I don't know why its not there?
I will definitely call them after this break and check the status. I hope they give some positive feedback 
Thanks for your help. Hoping to hear from you.
Regards,
ibanez


----------



## Alexey

Hi Ibanez,
Ok, I see your point now.
I think DIAC don't "tick" character clearance "met" until they complete all the checks.
It seems to me that police clearance is the most time consuming document to check (I have no idea how they check it , probably , communicate with the country of origin authorities).
DIAC didn't tick my police clearance "met" until the very last moment (for 7 months), when I finally asked them in Dec 2011 just to confirm that the documents were received and under review my VISA was granted (a coincidence).
Best wishes
Alexey


----------



## ibanez

Alexey,

Thanks for the reply. So it means that there was a Character clearance field in your Doc checklist. See mine does not have it at all? That's what I am concerned about. On my document checklist there is no such thing showing as character clearance. I don't know why? However, I was asked to submit them which I already did over months ago .......... Any guesses? 

Cheers!


----------



## Alexey

Hi Ibanez,
Sorry for misleading you.
No, there was no field for character clearance on my docs checklist until the very last moment and that was a pain in my ......back. I thought that DIAC just didn't recieve the documents.
It appeared only after the visa was granted.
So I think they (DIAC) don't acknowledge the character reciept and proceeding, oddly enough, but that seems to be thier routine practice.
This may give you more confidence that you did everything right.

Best wishes
Alexey


----------



## ibanez

Cool .......... Thanks for the info Alexey.
I will try and get in touch with my CO after holidays.
Can't wait to hear the good news, seriously it seems like forever ......


----------



## blueng

Good information~


----------



## ahamid

hi ibanez

any progress of your application?

regards, ahamid


----------



## ibanez

No unfortunately not. Actually my CO advised me to be patient in last reply to my email. Its going through Security checks and all so it may take some time, don't know, may be a month or 6 months. no definite timeline provided.
Hoping for the best mate and praying.
Hows things at your end?

Cheers!
ibanez


----------



## ahamid

ibanez said:


> No unfortunately not. Actually my CO advised me to be patient in last reply to my email. Its going through Security checks and all so it may take some time, don't know, may be a month or 6 months. no definite timeline provided.
> Hoping for the best mate and praying.
> Hows things at your end?
> 
> Cheers!
> ibanez


Don't worry Ibanez!!! Many of us are with you.

Applied on August 2010. CO assigned on May 11. Security checks are going on, on and ON. No definitive time frame from my CO as well.

I am knowing many of my lucky peers, colleagues, mates applying after me even applying in mid Nov 11 and getting Visa by Jan 12. Only 'Super Lucky' person like me are awaiting security checks.

Be patient. Our day will come ....

Take care. Bye


----------



## arntoh

Hi All,

I am also waiting the famous security checks to complete since September 2011, hoping to hear something soon.


----------



## ibanez

Yes it will INSHAALLAH ............



ahamid said:


> Don't worry Ibanez!!! Many of us are with you.
> 
> Applied on August 2010. CO assigned on May 11. Security checks are going on, on and ON. No definitive time frame from my CO as well.
> 
> I am knowing many of my lucky peers, colleagues, mates applying after me even applying in mid Nov 11 and getting Visa by Jan 12. Only 'Super Lucky' person like me are awaiting security checks.
> 
> Be patient. Our day will come ....
> 
> Take care. Bye


----------



## wanderinghobo

*Processing times*

Hi all,
Not sure who's still waiting but here is a page on the DIAC website that has info on where they are currently up to with processing.

Unfortunately i can post the URL as i'm a new member and this is my first post but from the main page, under Visas, Immigration and Refugees;

click Migrants
then professionals and other skilled migrants
then if you've already lodged an application
then allocations

Best of luck to all


----------



## wanderinghobo

wanderinghobo said:


> Hi all,
> Not sure who's still waiting but here is a page on the DIAC website that has info on where they are currently up to with processing.
> 
> Unfortunately i can post the URL as i'm a new member and this is my first post but from the main page, under Visas, Immigration and Refugees;
> 
> click Migrants
> then professionals and other skilled migrants
> then if you've already lodged an application
> then allocations
> 
> Best of luck to all


Where i put Migrants, change it to Workers


----------



## ibanez

wanderinghobo said:


> Where i put Migrants, change it to Workers


Hey Wanderinghobo,

Thanks for the info, actually we are aware of that. Those are allocation dates of Case Officers to the applications. We are discussing beyond that now 
Things can take time depending on your case and complexities involved even after Case Officers assignment because thats when careful scrutiny of your docs begin ............ 
Keep Posting ..........

Cheers!
ibanez


----------



## Nordberg

*Timeline*

Just posting the timeline of my current application:
Date of application: 29 Aug 2011

Nationality: South African

Trade/profession: Physiotherapist

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: not sure what this is?

Medicals submitted: not yet

Police check submitted: not yet

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: not yet

P.S. The spreadsheet of all the applications is brilliant, good effort whoever set that up!


----------



## janus

Anyone has the idea of current processing time from the date the case is allocated to the CO for group 4 applications lodged in Australia, assuming that no further documents are required? I've heard many told me (including the migration agent) that most of the cases were finalized within 2 months. But when I called to immigration department, they told me that the processing time is 18 months. Which one I should believe?


----------



## ibanez

janus said:


> Anyone has the idea of current processing time from the date the case is allocated to the CO for group 4 applications lodged in Australia, assuming that no further documents are required? I've heard many told me (including the migration agent) that most of the cases were finalized within 2 months. But when I called to immigration department, they told me that the processing time is 18 months. Which one I should believe?


Hey Janus,

To my understanding 18 months processing time is the overall period for GSM 175 from the date of lodgement. However, I have seen here people getting visas in 1 month to 6 months time after CO assignment. Sometimes even more. It really varies case by case.
Wish you all the very BEST!

Cheers!
ibanez


----------



## janus

ibanez said:


> Hey Janus,
> 
> To my understanding 18 months processing time is the overall period for GSM 175 from the date of lodgement. However, I have seen here people getting visas in 1 month to 6 months time after CO assignment. Sometimes even more. It really varies case by case.
> Wish you all the very BEST!
> 
> Cheers!
> ibanez


Thanks ibanez for your response.

I know that it varies cases by cases. Is it the case that the application lodged in Austraila would be processed faster than those applied offshore? What are the factors affecting the processing time? Which processes take the longest time? From what I saw in this forum, it seems that police clearance check is the most time-consuming procedure, am I right?

Many thanks


----------



## wanderinghobo

janus said:


> Anyone has the idea of current processing time from the date the case is allocated to the CO for group 4 applications lodged in Australia, assuming that no further documents are required? I've heard many told me (including the migration agent) that most of the cases were finalized within 2 months. But when I called to immigration department, they told me that the processing time is 18 months. Which one I should believe?


Hi Janus,
It depends on the visa subclass you've lodged and whether your occupation is on the current list. For 885 applications lodged in Australia with occupations still on the list (group 4), we've seen most processed in 3 - 6 months and even had case officers allocated within 2 weeks of lodgement. It then depends on the level of processing and routine checks.

Obviously for group 5+ it's a lot longer.

Fingers crossed you get a C/O soon and best of luck.


----------



## trevnod

Date of application: not posted yet (getting my skills assessed just now but looks good)

Nationality: British

Trade/profession: IT Analyst
Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: not sure what this is?

Medicals submitted: not yet

Police check submitted: not yet

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: not yet


Any info that can be provided just to give me an idea would be grateful and useful


----------



## trevnod

And what's this spreadsheet of all applications im hearing about? Thanks


----------



## zeph

Date of application:
14 December 2010

Nationality:
Malaysian

Trade/profession:
Network Engineer

Visa type:
Skilled - Independent (subclass 175)

CSL, MODL or SOL:
Not sure what is this?

Medicals submitted:
Nov 2011

Police check submitted:
Nov 2011

Date CO assigned:
Email notification that a CO will soon be assigned 18 march 2011

Date visa granted:
21 Dec 2011


----------



## ibanez

zeph said:


> Date of application:
> 14 December 2010
> 
> Nationality:
> Malaysian
> 
> Trade/profession:
> Network Engineer
> 
> Visa type:
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 175)
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL:
> Not sure what is this?
> 
> Medicals submitted:
> Nov 2011
> 
> Police check submitted:
> Nov 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> Email notification that a CO will soon be assigned 18 march 2011
> 
> Date visa granted:
> 21 Dec 2011


Hi Zeph,

Congratulations! ............ 
Best of Luck ...........

Regards,
ibanez


----------



## ahamid

Hi All

Just received VISA Grant Letter today after long awaiting. Thanks to all of you ... to bear with me ... support me with so much information ... Wish all of you GOOD LUCK!!!

Ahamid


----------



## ibanez

Hey Ahamid,

Great news mate ............. Congratulations and Best wishes 

Regards,
ibanez


----------



## janus

Date of application: 28 Dec 2011

Nationality: Cambodian

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: 487

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: will do next Monday!

Police check submitted: With application

Date CO assigned: 24 Jan 2012

Date visa granted: not yet

My CO has told me that she needs to do the security check for me. Does anyone know what is the procedure for doing the security check? How long does it take for people coming from South East Asian as me?

I had a search on the internet and I've got the following procedure:

1. DIAC feels that there is no need to refer to ASIO
2. DIAC handed to ASIO but ASIO just does some basic checks
3. DIAC handed to ASIO and ASIO conduct extensive checks (the most lengthy one).

Is this the correct procedure?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## lord_shades

ahamid said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just received VISA Grant Letter today after long awaiting. Thanks to all of you ... to bear with me ... support me with so much information ... Wish all of you GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> Ahamid


Excellent news Ahamid! i too heard after a 10month wait from CO for medicals and PCC. have applied already for both, fingers crossed.

Lord_shades


----------



## lord_shades

janus said:


> Date of application: 28 Dec 2011
> 
> Nationality: Cambodian
> 
> Trade/profession: Accountant
> 
> Visa type: 487
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals submitted: will do next Monday!
> 
> Police check submitted: With application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 24 Jan 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: not yet
> 
> My CO has told me that she needs to do the security check for me. Does anyone know what is the procedure for doing the security check? How long does it take for people coming from South East Asian as me?
> 
> I had a search on the internet and I've got the following procedure:
> 
> 1. DIAC feels that there is no need to refer to ASIO
> 2. DIAC handed to ASIO but ASIO just does some basic checks
> 3. DIAC handed to ASIO and ASIO conduct extensive checks (the most lengthy one).
> 
> Is this the correct procedure?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Hi janus

The background check, i.e. Form 80 is required to be sent to CO after which if you belong to a high risk country can take anywhere from 6month-12months depending on your details. Best of luck.

lord_shades


----------



## lord_shades

ibanez said:


> No unfortunately not. Actually my CO advised me to be patient in last reply to my email. Its going through Security checks and all so it may take some time, don't know, may be a month or 6 months. no definite timeline provided.
> Hoping for the best mate and praying.
> Hows things at your end?
> 
> Cheers!
> ibanez


Hey ibanez

When did you apply?Subclass? It takes approximately 6months to 12months for background checks to clear depending on your details in Form 80.

Best of luck.

lord_shades


----------



## ahamid

lord_shades said:


> Excellent news Ahamid! i too heard after a 10month wait from CO for medicals and PCC. have applied already for both, fingers crossed.
> 
> Lord_shades


Thanks Boss!


----------



## Dosco

how much does the skills migration visa cost?


----------



## ibanez

lord_shades said:


> Hey ibanez
> 
> When did you apply?Subclass? It takes approximately 6months to 12months for background checks to clear depending on your details in Form 80.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> lord_shades


I applied 175 in Nov 2010. CO assignment Aug 2011. Submitted all outstanding docs by Sep 2011 along with Form 80. As per CO my application under security checks. I am waiting ........... waiting ........... waiting ..........  
Any guesses or suggestions?
Cheers!
ibanez


----------



## ibanez

Dosco said:


> how much does the skills migration visa cost?


Check Form 990i on Aussie immigration website for the latest.
I think for 175 and 176, the first installment is around 2960.00 AUD.
2nd installment is 4110.00 AUD applicable only if any dependents included in application is over 18 years of age with less than Functional English.

Regards,
ibanez


----------



## kuananu

kuananu said:


> Date Lodged: 28th April 2011
> Subclass: 175
> Medicals: Submitted 5th Dec 2011
> Police Checks: AFP - 13 Dec 2011; Malaysian - 30 Jan 2012
> CO: CO Team 7 assigned on 28th Nov 2011
> 
> My application had some updates over the past couple of weeks!
> However, I don't see the word 'MET' on any part of my visa application status online. I'm worried it will take another few months of waiting... I thought it was a good sign when medicals and Police Clearance Checks were requested and meant that my other documents are acceptable.


Last police check document submitted on 30 Jan 2012. Now, the real wait begins and fingers crossed!


----------



## lord_shades

Hey Ibanez

it takes time, be patient that's all i can say, 8 - 10months for security checks is an average


----------



## hahamed

*Timelines*



ahamid said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just received VISA Grant Letter today after long awaiting. Thanks to all of you ... to bear with me ... support me with so much information ... Wish all of you GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> Ahamid


Hi

Can you share your details timelines

Visa Type:
Applied:
CO Allocated & Team:
Med & PCC request/Frontloaded:
Visa Grant:


----------



## lord_shades

Hi all,

Alhumdolillah, visa granted today! Sydney here we come!!!


----------



## icekin

lord_shades said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Alhumdolillah, visa granted today! Sydney here we come!!!


Congratulations, and wish you all the best.


----------



## hahamed

*Wow*



lord_shades said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Alhumdolillah, visa granted today! Sydney here we come!!!


Congrates Man - best of luck with next steps

i hope u r with T4 ?


----------



## lord_shades

hahamed said:


> Congrates Man - best of luck with next steps
> 
> i hope u r with T4 ?


Thanks dude! no more steps visa granted today. and yes it was Team 4

cheers


----------



## hahamed

*Cheers!*



lord_shades said:


> Thanks dude! no more steps visa granted today. and yes it was Team 4
> 
> cheers


sure bro - i meant planning steps towards Oz


----------



## ibanez

Lord_Shades,
Congratulations! and all the very BEST


----------



## maya

Hi there. I applied for subclass176 and my work experience is Quality assurance which is in priority 5. My application was acknowledge last April 2009 by DIAC. It is almost 3years and up to now no feedback from them. I don't know what happened to our application. Could anyone tell me or give me an idea of the timeline? thanks and Good day.


----------



## janus

*How long do I have to wait?*

Dear all,

I've applied for visa subclass 487 and has been allocated to a CO on 24/01/2012. On that day, my CO requested to do the medical check and I did so on the 30/01/2012. Results were received by the Department on the 01/02/2012. However, when I contacted my CO and asked about my medicals, all she told me was "I shall be in touch when I have the assessment of your visa assessed". Later on, when I requested the update of my application, she said "I shall be in touch as soon as I have a decision". Why she cannot provide any update or say anything regarding my application? How long will I have to wait as I believe my medical result should have been cleared already.

Regards


----------



## bouba

Hi all,

I've applied for visa subclass 175 on May 2011 and I was impatiently waiting to get a CO allocated. I was checking the DIAC website-Allocation Date for GSM Visa. Today, the dates were updated and according this, I normally have a CO allocated as applicants who lodged a GSM application before 3 June 2011 have been contacted by a case office. But unfortunately, I didn’t received any email from DIAC. 

So I am wondering to know if there is any person who has an idea about this. Should I contact them or wait further ?.
Please note my application is paper based one.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hahamed

*Ss 176 = p 5?*



maya said:


> Hi there. I applied for subclass176 and my work experience is Quality assurance which is in priority 5. My application was acknowledge last April 2009 by DIAC. It is almost 3years and up to now no feedback from them. I don't know what happened to our application. Could anyone tell me or give me an idea of the timeline? thanks and Good day.


how come - u have SS176, but P5 - did your state drop your occupation from SOL? Currently DIAC is processing Onshore P5.

not sure when offshore P5 will start, u can check DIAC website for more details

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## sadupops

I have a quick question. i applied 175 August 2011 knowing that i will get a CO with a few months. the question i have is when someone goes for medical and they ask where do they send the medicals to? should it be Washington DC or Sydney? i told them sydney. i live and work in the United states by the way


----------



## kuananu

kuananu said:


> Originally Posted by kuananu
> Date Lodged: 28th April 2011
> Subclass: 175
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Medicals: Submitted 5th Dec 2011
> Police Checks: AFP - 13 Dec 2011; Malaysian - 30 Jan 2012
> CO: CO Team 7 assigned on 28th Nov 2011
> 
> My application had some updates over the past couple of weeks!
> However, I don't see the word 'MET' on any part of my visa application status online. I'm worried it will take another few months of waiting... I thought it was a good sign when medicals and Police Clearance Checks were requested and meant that my other documents are acceptable.
> 
> Last police check document submitted on 30 Jan 2012. Now, the real wait begins and fingers crossed!


Received my GRANT letter in my email today! Definitely the best email of the year so far! Australia, here we Come!!


----------



## janus

My visa application status show "MET" in every requirement, but my CO told me that the security check is still going on. How long will I have to wait? Why would they need to do the security check for me because I have already lived in Australia for more than 3 years and still now living here on a bridging visa. If i were a terrorist or something the like, I wouldn't have wait until my further visa to be granted to commit the terrorism, would I?

Regards


----------



## hahamed

*6-12 months*

I am also waiting with everything MET since September 2011

CO said security checks can take between 6-12 months - i think its the queue that takes time, not care who u r, where u r - i also thought i have a strong case to get Grant - but unfortunately still waiting

btw which team u r with?



janus said:


> My visa application status show "MET" in every requirement, but my CO told me that the security check is still going on. How long will I have to wait? Why would they need to do the security check for me because I have already lived in Australia for more than 3 years and still now living here on a bridging visa. If i were a terrorist or something the like, I wouldn't have wait until my further visa to be granted to commit the terrorism, would I?
> 
> Regards


----------



## Alexey

Hi Janus,
It may take several months.
This is the most time consuming part of the application proceeding. They need to do the security check because, I think, there is a check box "security check" on their checklist. Sounds wierd but it may be true.
I had to wait for 5 months.

Best regards
Alexey


----------



## hahamed

*5 months?*

oh! 5 months from when to when was it,

should i feel close now since I am stuck from Sep 2011 (it's over 5 months already) with all my checklist MET & even Med finalized (i frontloaded both Med & PCC). This is really frustrating, waiting without any clue on what's happening. I am with WA SS 176



Alexey said:


> Hi Janus,
> It may take several months.
> This is the most time consuming part of the application proceeding. They need to do the security check because, I think, there is a check box "security check" on their checklist. Sounds wierd but it may be true.
> I had to wait for 5 months.
> 
> Best regards
> Alexey


----------



## Alexey

Hi Hahamed,

I sent my Med & PCC after DIAC's request to do so in Jul 2011 then after 5 months being kept in the dark my 176 was finally granted.

I poked twice the officer and received only auto-replies saying "be patient".
Don't get frustrated.

Best regards
Alexey


----------



## hahamed

*thanks*

It sounds a bit strange that they kept u waiting 5 months even after requesting Med & PCC - but good that u have a grant already. rest is history 

I thought req for Med & PCC is sign for check r over.



Alexey said:


> Hi Hahamed,
> 
> I sent my Med & PCC after DIAC's request to do so in Jul 2011 then after 5 months being kept in the dark my 176 was finally granted.
> 
> I poked twice the officer and received only auto-replies saying "be patient".
> Don't get frustrated.
> 
> Best regards
> Alexey


----------



## janus

hahamed said:


> I am also waiting with everything MET since September 2011
> 
> CO said security checks can take between 6-12 months - i think its the queue that takes time, not care who u r, where u r - i also thought i have a strong case to get Grant - but unfortunately still waiting
> 
> btw which team u r with?


Hi Hahamed,

The wait is now over, just received the visa grant letter this afternoon. I'm with brisbane team 33. I think my CO was confused on my security check. Anyway, so happy now 

Good luck to you all


----------



## hahamed

*Wow*

thats Great news, Onshore sounds different - but external checks take its own sweet time !

Enjoy your time now !

Cheers



janus said:


> Hi Hahamed,
> 
> The wait is now over, just received the visa grant letter this afternoon. I'm with brisbane team 33. I think my CO was confused on my security check. Anyway, so happy now
> 
> Good luck to you all


----------



## arntoh

hahamed said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you share your details timelines
> 
> Visa Type:
> Applied:
> CO Allocated & Team:
> Med & PCC request/Frontloaded:
> Visa Grant:


Lord shades & Ahamid congratulations hope al join u soon.


----------



## ahamid

arntoh said:


> Lord shades & Ahamid congratulations hope al join u soon.


All will JOIN though in different days ....


----------



## ahamid

ahamid said:


> All will JOIN though in different days ....


I wish someone could approve all of you applications in ONE DAY ... Best of luck friends!!!


----------



## abalaois

ahamid said:


> I wish someone could approve all of you applications in ONE DAY ... Best of luck friends!!!


I hear you for that matter. My first tourist visa was denied in lieu of my financial incapacity. How I wish I could fly the soonest possible time... sigh 

It's not time for me I guess and sooner will facilitate everything just in the right time.


----------



## bouba

hi all,

When a 175 Subclass HR Country applicant is asked to undergo Medicals and PCC, does it mean that External checks are over ?? How long time needed to get the visa granted after sending Medicals and PCC?


----------



## buzzvishwanath

bouba said:


> hi all,
> 
> When a 175 Subclass HR Country applicant is asked to undergo Medicals and PCC, does it mean that External checks are over ?? How long time needed to get the visa granted after sending Medicals and PCC?


Hello

Should be very close now . May be 2 weeks after receiving both .

Cheers


----------



## hahamed

*CO*



bouba said:


> hi all,
> 
> When a 175 Subclass HR Country applicant is asked to undergo Medicals and PCC, does it mean that External checks are over ?? How long time needed to get the visa granted after sending Medicals and PCC?


when did u get CO, recently?


----------



## bouba

hahamed said:


> when did u get CO, recently?


one month ago..


----------



## hahamed

*great*



bouba said:


> one month ago..


ok - good luck, seems your time is very near - if Med & PCC requested already


----------



## ahmadikram

Hi all..

I'm from Pakistan but living and working in Oman these days. yesterday i received medical and pcc request from DIAC CO.. Now I'm working on that to get the documents in time..Well my 1st question is that on DIAC website document checklist there is one requirement mentioned "overseas penal clearance certificate 2" and its status is "further checking required" ..I'm not sure what is this ?

Also can i go for medical examination in Muscat/Oman or i have to get it done from Pakistan ?
if anybody could help me...


----------



## hahamed

*Wow*



ahmadikram said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I'm from Pakistan but living and working in Oman these days. yesterday i received medical and pcc request from DIAC CO.. Now I'm working on that to get the documents in time..Well my 1st question is that on DIAC website document checklist there is one requirement mentioned "overseas penal clearance certificate 2" and its status is "further checking required" ..I'm not sure what is this ?
> 
> Also can i go for medical examination in Muscat/Oman or i have to get it done from Pakistan ?
> if anybody could help me...


Wow - great news, 
if u get Med & PCC req, most likely u will get there soon. dont worry about status, for many it doesnt even change after Grant.

u can do eHealth - which will get uploaded very fast

can u share your details timeline

VISA: 175?
Applied: date
CO allocation:
Form 80 submission:


----------



## ahmadikram

Thank you hahamed for the reply and good hopes.. 

how to get eHealth.. what is procedure for that..? and how long would it take after submitting the health and pcc to DIAC.

Also i think there is some requirement to show financial strength.. when it is required and how much money i need to put in the bank..?
I applied in Feb 2011 and after that i had couple of emails from DIAC to get some additional documents related to my experience and particulars about my family ..
I submitted my form80 in July2011..my visa class is Skilled - Sponsored (subclass 176) visa.


----------



## ahmadikram

sorry a correction.. form 80 was submitted in july2011


----------



## hahamed

it could be 1-4 weeks after u submit both PCC & Health (Form 160 & 26).

eHealth Clinics details u should find in DIAC website, look for one near u. Download forms from your online link. go to ehealth, they will upload.

PCC u need to get your self & upload color scan copy.

i never heard of bank thing, at least not at the stage u r in now. It could be when CO contacted u in Feb/March last year - not now


----------



## hahamed

*Great - Wow*



ahmadikram said:


> sorry a correction.. form 80 was submitted in july2011


July - sounds too good !

Cheers


----------



## ahmadikram

hahamed said:


> July - sounds too good !
> 
> Cheers


As I'm in Oman and I have to do my medical test in Muscat, but unfortunately there is no ehealth facility in any of the clinics mentioned.. 

after test do i have to send the medical report to DIAC by myself or the clinic will send it ? also how much time normally it takes to finish test for two adults and two kids...


----------



## hahamed

*Health*



ahmadikram said:


> As I'm in Oman and I have to do my medical test in Muscat, but unfortunately there is no ehealth facility in any of the clinics mentioned..
> 
> after test do i have to send the medical report to DIAC by myself or the clinic will send it ? also how much time normally it takes to finish test for two adults and two kids...


not sure, cos i had ehealth and that finalized 2 Adult + 2Kids in 4 days. U dont need to send i think. Clinic will seal & send. better u call them to check if they DHL or how.

But u need PCC color scan also upload yrself,


----------



## nowrabusiness

Showing education only till Bachelor to ACS?	kz35	Visas and immigration	1	11-09-2011 08:31 PM
3 years Bachelor degree from Pakistan for ACS?	kz35	Visas and immigration	0	11-07-2011 08:24 PM
Bachelor of Education - Primary - Brisbane	lynseyhelen	Education	0	10-20-2011 07:22 PM
SOL for Bachelor of IT (Networking), Visa 485	Vaga	Visas and immigration	9	08-10-2011 11:12 AM
bachelor in electroncis and experience in networking	nareh84	Visas and immigration	0	04-22-2011 12:06 PM


----------



## Interested In Australia

Hi, I currently reside in U.S.A and have a 4 year Bachelor's Degree from a U.S University.

Over 13+ years of work experience from employers in U.S.A.

Age : 34

I do not have any relatives in Australia.

I had taken the IELTS in 2008 and got over 6 in all three exams.


----------



## sogood

Date of application: 29 April 2009

Nationality: Korean

Trade/profession: COOK

Visa type: VB886

CSL, MODL or SOL: Priority Group 5

Medicals submitted: 4 April 2012

Police check submitted: 28 March 2012

Date CO assigned: 21 March 2012

Date visa granted: 20 April 2012 ( It took 3 years.. wow..)


----------



## Chlenessa

*Still Waiting*

Visa Class : 476 Date of visa application : 31 October 2011 Request add'l Docs : January 2012 Medical : April 10, 2012 CO assigned : December 07, 2012 Visa Granted : STILL WAITING

im so wooried if my visa will be granted . . .:


----------



## td_developer

*Timelines after medical and pcc*

Hi, The below is the timeframe for my application, could someone tell me by when could I expect the visa granted once PCC and Medicals are accepted.

Date of application: Sep 2011

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Software Engineer

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: YES

Police check submitted: NO

Date CO assigned: Apr 2012

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## Chlenessa

hi guys . . i just got my visa yesterday ,. . . . . ., see you ozy soon . . .hehe


----------



## td_developer

*Timeline*



Chlenessa said:


> hi guys . . i just got my visa yesterday ,. . . . . ., see you ozy soon . . .hehe


Could you please post your timeline for getting the visa


----------



## Chlenessa

Nationality : Filipino
Visa applied : Recognized Graduate Subclass 476
Date of Lodgement : October 31, 2011
Medical : April 10, 2012 
Addtl Docs Submitted : May 02, 2012
NBI / Police Clearance : May 02, 2012
Visa Granted : May 02, 2012


----------



## td_developer

*Thanks*



Chlenessa said:


> Nationality : Filipino
> Visa applied : Recognized Graduate Subclass 476
> Date of Lodgement : October 31, 2011
> Medical : April 10, 2012
> Addtl Docs Submitted : May 02, 2012
> NBI / Police Clearance : May 02, 2012
> Visa Granted  : May 02, 2012


Congratulations for your Visa


----------



## Chlenessa

@td_developer - thanks . . did you applied for a visa too? whats the status?


----------



## td_developer

Chlenessa said:


> @td_developer - thanks . . did you applied for a visa too? whats the status?


Yup, I am waiting for my Police clearance Certificate, post that i would get the visa  hopefully soon 

Date of application: Sep 2011
Nationality: Indian
Trade/profession: Software Engineer
Visa type: 175
CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
Medicals submitted: YES
Police check submitted: NO
Date CO assigned: Apr 2012
Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## Chlenessa

try to submit your police clearance as soon as you have it. . .it will really hasten your visa application just like what happened to me. . i submitted my Police Clearance morning of May 02, 2012, then got my visa afternoon same day . . wish you luck . . .


----------



## td_developer

Chlenessa said:


> try to submit your police clearance as soon as you have it. . .it will really hasten your visa application just like what happened to me. . i submitted my Police Clearance morning of May 02, 2012, then got my visa afternoon same day . . wish you luck . . .


Yeah, but here in India, not sure when Police will give clearance certificate, i have applied for it, but there is no sure date by when would i get the same


----------



## Chlenessa

godbless . lets hope that they will give you clearance as soon as possible . . be positive . .


----------



## td_developer

Chlenessa said:


> godbless . lets hope that they will give you clearance as soon as possible . . be positive . .


Thanks buddy


----------



## financepil

Hi ,

Did you apply for 476 visa online ?? Just wanna know you scanned original documents and attached it or dis you scan the attested documents ?


----------



## Chlenessa

from my CO : i could submit scanned documents if it is in colour and if in black and white should be certified copy . . .make sure all your documents are clear. .thanks


----------



## financepil

could you just list me the exact documents which you send them and which they additionally required .Thanks for your info .


----------



## Chlenessa

Here's the list of Documents :

- NSO brith Certificate 
- Biodata Page of your passport
- IELTS Report Test 
- Original and Translated Diploma (if not in English)
- TOR (Transcript of Records)
- Passport Photo
- Medical Result 

then after a CO has been assigned to you, S/he will request a Form 80. 

Are you planning to apply for subclass 476?


----------



## sabedin

I wonder if any body can help about this,

My education is computer science which is not an engineering degree. But I have proper engineering working experience
will I apply in ACS or Engineers Australia??

plz help...........
abedin


----------



## Polar

I just lodged my visa application!

It took me several tries to upload all the documents (it kept failing to upload).

I took my IELTS today, so they'll be receiving the results directly.
A chest x-ray is still on the list, but I was told I should do that once requested by the Embassy.

So now the waiting part is on...


----------



## financepil

Polar said:


> I just lodged my visa application!
> 
> It took me several tries to upload all the documents (it kept failing to upload).
> 
> I took my IELTS today, so they'll be receiving the results directly.
> A chest x-ray is still on the list, but I was told I should do that once requested by the Embassy.
> 
> So now the waiting part is on...


hi how do i assign a way for immigration to receive my IELTS ??
Point of submission dont we need to upload the ielts cert ??


----------



## Polar

financepil said:


> hi how do i assign a way for immigration to receive my IELTS ??
> Point of submission dont we need to upload the ielts cert ??


You can have the British Council send the results to four addresses for free.

What I'm trying to check out is whether it has to be an e-mail or a postal address.


----------



## Polar

Hope this helps...



> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> You should submit the results by email to the relevant processing centre.
> The centre is determined geographically by where you are applying to work:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> Please note:
> 
> -The advice you are given by the Europe Contact Centre will be based on the
> information you supply.
> -We recommend that you do not make any irreversible travel arrangements
> until you have an appropriate visa.
> 
> Yours faithfully,
> James
> 
> Europe Service Centre
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Department of Immigration & Citizenship


I'll just add the Vienna Embassy's address and my employer's address.

Gotta do that tomorrow...


----------



## Polar

From what I came to realize, the online applications are being processed by Centres in Australia rather than Embassies for specific countries.

That's probably why they instructed me to send the paperwork to the Centre in the state I'm going to work in. Nevertheless, considering the fact that I've lodged an online application, I should only scan and send the IELTS results once I get them.

Cheers!


----------



## Polar

dk2011 said:


> *Date of application:* application lodged October 24, 2011
> 
> *Nationality: *Canadian
> 
> *Trade/profession: *Heavy Duty Mechanic
> 
> *Visa type:* subclass 457 sponsored skilled worker visa
> 
> *CSL, MODL or SOL:* I don't know what this means
> 
> *Medicals submitted:* not required
> 
> *Police check submitted: *not required
> 
> *Date CO assigned: *not sure, we went through an immigration advisor sponsored by the employer
> 
> *Date visa granted:* November 14, 2011


This seems to be one of the rare 457 applications lately. I've checked the last 10 to 15 pages or so and didn't find that many.
Being that DK is Canadian, I'm guessing no need to do medicals or police checks made it go a bit faster.

Is there anyone who's applied for it recently or has some information about getting a CO assigned?
I've only got to attach the health check and the IELTS results once I get them in about a week, so I'm hoping it won't take that long.

I see a lot of applications here are 175 or 176 and they seem to take a bit longer.

I'm freaking out a bit over here, so I wanted to ask if anyone's in the same boat.

Cheers, guys!


----------



## indieozzmewb

Date of application: April 2012
Nationality: Indian
Trade/profession: Software Engineer
Visa type: 175
CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
Medicals submitted: No
Police check submitted: NO
Date CO assigned: Waiting
Date visa granted: Waiting

Should I get my Medicals & PCC done or wait for a CO to be assigned? I have applied for Queensland without any state sponsorship. Does anyone know how long it will take for a CO to be assigned ?


----------



## Polar

Sponsorship
17/04/2012 Application received
23/04/2012 Application approved

Nomination
17/04/2012 Application received,
27/04/2012 Further information required (Contract copy and pay check slips to prove I'm getting paid appropriately)
18/05/2012 *Nomination approved*

Visa Application e457
11/05/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
11/05/2012 Health requirements outstanding
11/05/2012 Chest X-Ray report required
11/05/2012 Chest X-Ray film required
18/05/2012 *Case Officer assigned*

Yay!


----------



## maisara

*Clarification*

Date of application: 15 Feb 2011
Nationality: Bangladeshi
Trade/profession: Civil Engineer
Visa type: 176 (State Sponsored -WA)
CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
Medicals submitted: Yes: Health Requirements Finalized on 01 Apr 2011
Police check submitted: Yes: 11 Mar 2011
Date CO assigned: 19 Apr 2011
Date visa granted: Waiting

DIAC has asked for Police Clearance Certificates again on 19 May 2012. Also the CO has requested for additional information which I am quoting below:

_*"At this stage of processing your initial entry date to Australia must be before or on: 30 September 2012. Please confirm by email if you are unable to make this date in which case new medical clearances for the family may be required."*_

Can anyone tell what I suppose to understand by this?


----------



## Polar

maisara said:


> Date of application: 15 Feb 2011
> Nationality: Bangladeshi
> Trade/profession: Civil Engineer
> Visa type: 176 (State Sponsored -WA)
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> Medicals submitted: Yes: Health Requirements Finalized on 01 Apr 2011
> Police check submitted: Yes: 11 Mar 2011
> Date CO assigned: 19 Apr 2011
> Date visa granted: Waiting
> 
> DIAC has asked for Police Clearance Certificates again on 19 May 2012. Also the CO has requested for additional information which I am quoting below:
> 
> _*"At this stage of processing your initial entry date to Australia must be before or on: 30 September 2012. Please confirm by email if you are unable to make this date in which case new medical clearances for the family may be required."*_
> 
> Can anyone tell what I suppose to understand by this?


Certain medical checks have an expiration date. Maybe it's the case that some of your family members' checks will be out of date by then? Just an idea...


----------



## anubrata.s

Date of application: *14th May*
Nationality: *Indian*
Trade/profession: *ICT Business Analyst*
Visa type: *Skilled Independent (subclass 175)*
CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
Medicals submitted: NO
Police check submitted: NO
Date CO assigned: Waiting
Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## kesausin

*Kesausin*

Dear,
Please be patient. I took almost 2years for me to complete the formalities. Respective case officer has to advice you to proceed for medicals. Please do not complete the PCC formalities. Your PCC is valid only for one year. Your initial date of entry into Australia shall be before expiry of medical and PCC( both valid for one year).

Hope for the best

Regards
Kesausin


----------



## anubrata.s

kesausin said:


> Dear,
> Please be patient. I took almost 2years for me to complete the formalities. Respective case officer has to advice you to proceed for medicals. Please do not complete the PCC formalities. Your PCC is valid only for one year. Your initial date of entry into Australia shall be before expiry of medical and PCC( both valid for one year).
> 
> Hope for the best
> 
> Regards
> Kesausin


Any idea when do we have to send the Passport ? I think in Aus the visa is not stamped in the passport rather maintained in the central location from where all authroirities can access to validate it. So, do we need to send the passport at all ?


----------



## nabilafaisal

hahamed said:


> it could be 1-4 weeks after u submit both PCC & Health (Form 160 & 26).
> 
> eHealth Clinics details u should find in DIAC website, look for one near u. Download forms from your online link. go to ehealth, they will upload.
> 
> PCC u need to get your self & upload color scan copy.
> 
> i never heard of bank thing, at least not at the stage u r in now. It could be when CO contacted u in Feb/March last year - not now


Date of application: 7th Aug 2011

Nationality: Bangladesh

Trade/profession: Telcom Network Eng

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL cat 4

Medicals submitted: 30 March 2012

Police check submitted: 5th April 2012

All Doc met :16th april

Date CO assigned: 21 March 2012

Date visa granted: ?????

CO says its under national security check...how long its gonna take...??
what is the validity of medical


----------



## hahamed

nabilafaisal said:


> Date of application: 7th Aug 2011
> 
> Nationality: Bangladesh
> 
> Trade/profession: Telcom Network Eng
> 
> Visa type: 175
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL cat 4
> 
> Medicals submitted: 30 March 2012
> 
> Police check submitted: 5th April 2012
> 
> All Doc met :16th april
> 
> Date CO assigned: 21 March 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: ?????
> 
> CO says its under national security check...how long its gonna take...??
> what is the validity of medical


This sounds rare, If CO asks for Med & PCC, generally means checks (Internal and/or External) are over. Are u sure all docs are MET including MED, PCC (asked by CO or did u frontload?)


----------



## Polar

anubrata.s said:


> Any idea when do we have to send the Passport ? I think in Aus the visa is not stamped in the passport rather maintained in the central location from where all authroirities can access to validate it. So, do we need to send the passport at all ?


I think you only have to send the passport if you want a stamp in it. Otherwise it's perfectly valid for travel.

But be sure to double check, best with the Embassy.


----------



## nabilafaisal

hahamed said:


> This sounds rare, If CO asks for Med & PCC, generally means checks (Internal and/or External) are over. Are u sure all docs are MET including MED, PCC (asked by CO or did u frontload?)


CO requested for med & pcc..


----------



## cooldude_abe

Nationality: 

Trade/profession: Petroleum Engineer

Visa type: GSM 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Date application submitted: June 16, 2011

Date CO assigned: February 22, 2012

Medicals submitted: April 16, 2012

Police check submitted: June 7, 2012

Date visa granted: June 8, 2012 (A very good Friday)

Good luck, everyone. This one definitely tests your patience and requires waiting.


----------



## Polar

It seems to go rather fast once the police check is submitted.

I already added a paper from the Court saying I haven't and am not being prosecuted or charged. Will that be alright or will I still need to do the police check?

Grats to you, Abe!


----------



## cooldude_abe

Polar,

The penal document clearly states the specific authorities that you are supposed to get your PCC at. You should be fine if this Court you mentioned is listed in the document for the clearance of the country you lived in. Please make sure about it since checks can take months to get. I had to wait for two months on the foreign checks.

Good luck.



Polar said:


> It seems to go rather fast once the police check is submitted.
> 
> I already added a paper from the Court saying I haven't and am not being prosecuted or charged. Will that be alright or will I still need to do the police check?
> 
> Grats to you, Abe!


----------



## Polar

Yeah, that's why I'm asking.

My CO only asked for my chest x-ray (which I hadn't added to the application at that time), so I'm not sure if he'll ask for a PCC once the x-ray has been cleared. I was thinking he would've mentioned it earlier, but now I'm not sure whether I'll need to get it or not.

How do you suggest I check that? Any advice is appreciated...



cooldude_abe said:


> Polar,
> 
> The penal document clearly states the specific authorities that you are supposed to get your PCC at. You should be fine if this Court you mentioned is listed in the document for the clearance of the country you lived in. Please make sure about it since checks can take months to get. I had to wait for two months on the foreign checks.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## PBOGAR

Derrie said:


> Date of application: 25 Febuary 2010
> 
> Nationality: English
> 
> Trade/profession: Radio systems engineer (Telecomms)
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 176 Skilled visa
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals submitted: No
> 
> Police check submitted: No
> 
> Date CO assigned: No
> 
> Date visa granted: No


Hi,

I wonder how long did it take to get the sponsorship from WA? I am in the same shoes, applied for state sponsorship as an accountant in WA on 24.may.2012, and will apply for 176 as soon as I receive it.

Thanks for your response!

Peter


----------



## cooldude_abe

In my case, both were requested at the same time. Maybe you might want to ask your CO whether you should tag a PCC along. In any case, PCCs take so long to get and I would suggest you just go ahead and apply them and forward them to your CO.



Polar said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm asking.
> 
> My CO only asked for my chest x-ray (which I hadn't added to the application at that time), so I'm not sure if he'll ask for a PCC once the x-ray has been cleared. I was thinking he would've mentioned it earlier, but now I'm not sure whether I'll need to get it or not.
> 
> How do you suggest I check that? Any advice is appreciated...


----------



## CD107947

Hi, All,

Just going through your posts. Have few queries: 

My status is as follows:

Date of application: 18th March 2012 Online Agent: No
Nationality: Indian
Trade/profession: Mech Engr
Visa type: Skilled Sponsored (subclass 176)
CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
Date CO assigned: 4/4/2012
Police check submitted: Yes, was asked by CO, on 21/4/2012
Medicals on 24/4/2012, submitted on 27/4/2012
Medicals submitted: Yes was requested by CO, 

All other requirements were complete. As on 6/6/2012, health requirements for myself and two kids indicates finalized from 2/6/2012 but shows outstanding for my wife, though submitted together. When I asked the CO regarding this, I received a reply that they are still awaiting the results of her medicals from Global Health. I am not able to understand this as they were all submitted together.
In addition, the Character Certificate has already been submitted but still indicates requested on the checklist page?

What do these mean and when can I hope for some outcome? Any feedback wille welcome. Eagerly awaiting visa approval.......... Planning initial landing in August depending on visa....


----------



## haris.habib

Should I start pursuing the Police Clearance Certificate now or Should I wait for the Case officer to Ask me about it?

Date of application: 24 October 2011

Nationality: Pakistani

Trade/profession: IT

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: No

Police check submitted: No

Date CO assigned: 10 April 2012

Date visa granted: No


----------



## Polar

cooldude_abe said:


> In my case, both were requested at the same time. Maybe you might want to ask your CO whether you should tag a PCC along. In any case, PCCs take so long to get and I would suggest you just go ahead and apply them and forward them to your CO.


I asked my CO whether I need to send something else in, but I got no reply so far. I'm hoping my Court clearance will be sufficient, since I don't know if a PCC is even obligatory for a 457 visa. We'll see, I guess...


----------



## indieozzmewb

haris.habib said:


> Should I start pursuing the Police Clearance Certificate now or Should I wait for the Case officer to Ask me about it?
> 
> Date of application: 24 October 2011
> 
> Nationality: Pakistani
> 
> Trade/profession: IT
> 
> Visa type: 175
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals submitted: No
> 
> Police check submitted: No
> 
> Date CO assigned: 10 April 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: No


It's advisable to wait for the CO to send you an email about the MEDs and PCC. Your entry to Australia is tied 1 year to the date you last completed your MEDs and PCC. Please correct me if I am wrong .


----------



## ibanez

Hi,
Application Lodged: Nov 2010 (GSM 175)
CO Assigned: Aug 2011
Visa Granted: Nothing yet ........... hoping to hear something soon.
Its almost 19 months now since i had applied. All docs were finalized by Oct 2011 and since then its been in Security Clearance. Everything else is "MET" Status online.
How much more time would it take. My country falls in High Risk category.
Any thoughts? Is this normal?

Regards,
ibanez


----------



## kingyws

Hi everyone,

I am new in this forum.
I got some queries.
My CO has asked Meds and PCC. CO did not ask for skill assessment.However, in the document checklist, the status of skill assessment showed 'Requested'.
I felt so confused. Can anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## bouba

Hi all, 

I got the grant 2days ago and i thank all who provides me the help in this forum.. Thank you all again.
After the grant, I started applied for some jobs and I am waiting now.I am wondering to know what are the next steps should I go for..?? any advices ? 


Another question: Based on what the first entry date is determined by DIAC?


----------



## Polar

The _Check Visa Status_ page says my Health Check has been done.

I hope it won't take much longer... ^^


----------



## anubrata.s

bouba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the grant 2days ago and i thank all who provides me the help in this forum.. Thank you all again.
> After the grant, I started applied for some jobs and I am waiting now.I am wondering to know what are the next steps should I go for..?? any advices ?
> 
> Another question: Based on what the first entry date is determined by DIAC?


Hi Bouba,

Congratulations on your visa..

My understanding is that the entry date to Australia is one year from the day of your Medicals / PCC as both of these are valid for one year only. But not sure if the visa mentions by when you have to enter Australia.

Thanks
anubrata.s


----------



## rezaseedin

bouba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the grant 2days ago and i thank all who provides me the help in this forum.. Thank you all again.
> After the grant, I started applied for some jobs and I am waiting now.I am wondering to know what are the next steps should I go for..?? any advices ?
> 
> Another question: Based on what the first entry date is determined by DIAC?


Congrats.. hope you have a safe trip


----------



## rezaseedin

kingyws said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new in this forum.
> I got some queries.
> My CO has asked Meds and PCC. CO did not ask for skill assessment.However, in the document checklist, the status of skill assessment showed 'Requested'.
> I felt so confused. Can anyone help me?
> 
> Thanks


what category are you applying under?


----------



## kingyws

I am under Cat-4 and visa has been granted.


----------



## Hunny

*hunny*



kingyws said:


> I am under Cat-4 and visa has been granted.


Dear all

i have applied for 175 migrant visa of australia a few days ago online, with my wife and kids as secondary applicant. My skill is in SOL schedule 1 and priority group 4 as per immigration.gov.au.

in my idea it was better to apply before 1 july 2012 as you never know the changes in black and white after 1st july 2012 changes.

please anybody let me know the expected date of assignment of CO, as the DIAC website shows 175 visa applications launched on or around 23rd decemeber are about to be assigned for CO.

also, any recent successful candidate under this subject with similar conditions as mine can explain me how long it can take before i get the 175 visa.

please also let me know if me and my family will immediately be eligible for medicare benfits on 175 visa as soon we arrive in ausi or it might take 2 years, as some suggest so. the reason for this question is that one of secondary applicant in my application requires to continue a medicine which is around 1000 AUS $ per month.

regards
hunny


----------



## anubrata.s

Hunny said:


> Dear all
> 
> i have applied for 175 migrant visa of australia a few days ago online, with my wife and kids as secondary applicant. My skill is in SOL schedule 1 and priority group 4 as per immigration.gov.au.
> 
> in my idea it was better to apply before 1 july 2012 as you never know the changes in black and white after 1st july 2012 changes.
> 
> please anybody let me know the expected date of assignment of CO, as the DIAC website shows 175 visa applications launched on or around 23rd decemeber are about to be assigned for CO.
> 
> also, any recent successful candidate under this subject with similar conditions as mine can explain me how long it can take before i get the 175 visa.
> 
> please also let me know if me and my family will immediately be eligible for medicare benfits on 175 visa as soon we arrive in ausi or it might take 2 years, as some suggest so. the reason for this question is that one of secondary applicant in my application requires to continue a medicine which is around 1000 AUS $ per month.
> 
> regards
> hunny


Hunny,

It takes around 7-8 months for the CO to get assigned for subclass-175 category. CO will ask you submit PCC and Meds and granting of visa is pretty quick once those docs are submitted (as close as 1 day to may be 2 weeks, needless to say only if all docs are proper). You can go through the timeline of all previous applicants from this forum and that will give you a fairly good idea.

Not sure of the medicare benefits in Aus, may be some senior member wil be able to help.


----------



## CD107947

CD107947 said:


> Hi, All,
> 
> Just going through your posts. Have few queries:
> 
> My status is as follows:
> 
> Date of application: 18th March 2012 Online Agent: No
> Nationality: Indian
> Trade/profession: Mech Engr
> Visa type: Skilled Sponsored (subclass 176)
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> Date CO assigned: 4/4/2012
> Police check submitted: Yes, was asked by CO, on 21/4/2012
> Medicals on 24/4/2012, submitted on 27/4/2012
> Medicals submitted: Yes was requested by CO,
> 
> All other requirements were complete. As on 6/6/2012, health requirements for myself and two kids indicates finalized from 2/6/2012 but shows outstanding for my wife, though submitted together. When I asked the CO regarding this, I received a reply that they are still awaiting the results of her medicals from Global Health. I am not able to understand this as they were all submitted together.
> In addition, the Character Certificate has already been submitted but still indicates requested on the checklist page?
> 
> What do these mean and when can I hope for some outcome? Any feedback wille welcome. Eagerly awaiting visa approval.......... Planning initial landing in August depending on visa....


An important update:

Dear All,

I had raised up my case here for the 176 medicals as only my wife's case was stuck up. Since I had nothing happening from 2/6 till 28/6, I had to make a complain on the Global Health Website feedback form. The same day I received a reply from a Ms. Sonia Taouk, working there with emails [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] as appended below:

Dear Mr XXXXXXX,

I am writing in response to your complaint made to the DIAC Global Feedback Unit on 28 June 2012, regarding the status of Mrs XXXXXXXXXX's medical assessment.

Global Health have now had an opportunity to investigate the case and we can confirm that a medical opinion was provided on 2 June 2012. Unfortunately, the opinion did not transfer into the system correctly, due to a minor system issue. The opinion has now been entered manually into the system.

Your Case Officer has been advised of the issue and can now confirm the outcome of the medical assessment.

Please accept my apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused.

I was not able to get any help for my case on any of the fora I visited. Maybe this might help a few others, as each case is very unique. Will keep you all posted on progress.


----------



## Hunny

*hunny*



CD107947 said:


> An important update:
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> I had raised up my case here for the 176 medicals as only my wife's case was stuck up. Since I had nothing happening from 2/6 till 28/6, I had to make a complain on the Global Health Website feedback form. The same day I received a reply from a Ms. Sonia Taouk, working there with emails [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] as appended below:
> 
> Dear Mr XXXXXXX,
> 
> I am writing in response to your complaint made to the DIAC Global Feedback Unit on 28 June 2012, regarding the status of Mrs XXXXXXXXXX's medical assessment.
> 
> Global Health have now had an opportunity to investigate the case and we can confirm that a medical opinion was provided on 2 June 2012. Unfortunately, the opinion did not transfer into the system correctly, due to a minor system issue. The opinion has now been entered manually into the system.
> 
> Your Case Officer has been advised of the issue and can now confirm the outcome of the medical assessment.
> 
> Please accept my apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> 
> I was not able to get any help for my case on any of the fora I visited. Maybe this might help a few others, as each case is very unique. Will keep you all posted on progress.


dear CD107947

i have option of 175, 176 and 475, but i applied for 175 yesterday as my IELTS result was on 21st june 2012. i already had requested for 475 sponsorship letter before 21st june and received it as well on 22nd june but i didn't ask for sponsorship of 176 as i was not sure about IELTS result to give me 10 extra points. 
now there was no time to ask sponsorship letter for 176 as it wasn't possible to get it before 1st july 2012, all this discussion was between me and my agent. My agent never guided me as he says its all my decision to go for which visa and what time.

i am assessed as telecommunication engineer by engineers australia and have my occupation in SOL of western australia as well.

with this background, my question is, i need to reach australia quickly and make sure upon arrival in australia im covered with medicare along my family on migrant visa. so, should i apply another application in state sponsorship (176 or new equivalent 190) and expect a quick arrival in australia as my occupation is required thesedays in western australia. ofcourse this means spending another 3k to 4k $.

BR
hunny


----------



## Hunny

*Hunny*



anubrata.s said:


> Hunny,
> 
> It takes around 7-8 months for the CO to get assigned for subclass-175 category. CO will ask you submit PCC and Meds and granting of visa is pretty quick once those docs are submitted (as close as 1 day to may be 2 weeks, needless to say only if all docs are proper). You can go through the timeline of all previous applicants from this forum and that will give you a fairly good idea.
> 
> Not sure of the medicare benefits in Aus, may be some senior member wil be able to help.


Dear All

i have a few questions from 175 successful candidates:-

[*]1
[[/LIST]do we have difference between time before the CO is assigned for high risk and low risk countries?

[*]2
[/LIST]as per expected time of CO assignment for 175 is around 6-8 months, so what can be the appropriate time before assigning CO i should be ready with PCC and MEDS so that i may not waste processing time.

[*]3
[/LIST]
for my wife as secondary applicant will CO ask for her degree/transcripts as definitely she is not going to assess her skills?

[*]4
[/LIST]
right now i qualify for 65 points (IELTS, experience,age,degree), if i want a second application to reach australia faster let us say on migrant state sponsorship of western australia 176 or 190 (new system), will the state sponsorship migrant visa be faster than 175?

regards


----------



## Polar

Visa granted! Let the preparations begin... :gulp:


----------



## Hunny

Anybody please reply my question


----------



## CD107947

Hunny said:


> dear CD107947
> 
> i have option of 175, 176 and 475, but i applied for 175 yesterday as my IELTS result was on 21st june 2012. i already had requested for 475 sponsorship letter before 21st june and received it as well on 22nd june but i didn't ask for sponsorship of 176 as i was not sure about IELTS result to give me 10 extra points.
> now there was no time to ask sponsorship letter for 176 as it wasn't possible to get it before 1st july 2012, all this discussion was between me and my agent. My agent never guided me as he says its all my decision to go for which visa and what time.
> 
> i am assessed as telecommunication engineer by engineers australia and have my occupation in SOL of western australia as well.
> 
> with this background, my question is, i need to reach australia quickly and make sure upon arrival in australia im covered with medicare along my family on migrant visa. so, should i apply another application in state sponsorship (176 or new equivalent 190) and expect a quick arrival in australia as my occupation is required thesedays in western australia. ofcourse this means spending another 3k to 4k $.
> 
> BR
> hunny


Dear Hunny,

To be quite honest with you, I do not know the exact details you are asking for as I did not research other visas. However, to let you have a good news, I got my visa grant letter early this morning! It was for a GSM 176 and the letter does state that the I am eligible, along with family to be coevered through Medicare for self and family from the time of arrival. One needs to go to the Medicare office with travel documents, passport and the visa letter. Further, it also states that I may be eligible for Social Security and Family Assistance towards rasining children, till I find a job. This is done by a Agency called Centerlink.

Hope this helps you. I did think that the 176 visa was in Priority Processing Group 3, hence it went through very fast.

Best of luck with your case.


----------



## Polar

Flight booked for 25th July! Waaaaaah!

Thanks to everyone who helped...


----------



## CD107947

Hunny said:


> Dear All
> 
> i have a few questions from 175 successful candidates:-
> 
> [*]1
> [[/LIST]do we have difference between time before the CO is assigned for high risk and low risk countries?
> 
> [*]2
> [/LIST]as per expected time of CO assignment for 175 is around 6-8 months, so what can be the appropriate time before assigning CO i should be ready with PCC and MEDS so that i may not waste processing time.
> 
> [*]3
> [/LIST]
> for my wife as secondary applicant will CO ask for her degree/transcripts as definitely she is not going to assess her skills?
> 
> [*]4
> [/LIST]
> right now i qualify for 65 points (IELTS, experience,age,degree), if i want a second application to reach australia faster let us say on migrant state sponsorship of western australia 176 or 190 (new system), will the state sponsorship migrant visa be faster than 175?
> 
> regards


I think the new SOL will apply along with new categories of visas. The 175/176 will now be replaced with new ones. See the Skills Select page on the IMMI website


----------



## dianne

Hello there!  Just sharing our info, so others can have an idea of how long application can take..

Date of Application: April 23, 2012

Nationality: Filipino

Profession: Pre-Primary School Teacher

Visa Type: 175

CSL, MODL, or SOL: SOL

Medicals Submitted: June 13, 2012

Police Check SubmittedL June 13, 2012

Date Visa GrantedL June 28, 2012


----------



## Polar

dianne said:


> Hello there!  Just sharing our info, so others can have an idea of how long application can take..
> 
> Date of Application: April 23, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Profession: Pre-Primary School Teacher
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> 
> CSL, MODL, or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals Submitted: June 13, 2012
> 
> Police Check SubmittedL June 13, 2012
> 
> Date Visa GrantedL June 28, 2012


That was fast.
Grats!


----------



## dianne

Thanks. It was fast. I was expecting for a result next year. Now, I am not yet emotionally prepared to move.


----------



## Polar

dianne said:


> Thanks. It was fast. I was expecting for a result next year. Now, I am not yet emotionally prepared to move.


We're on the same boat. I just got granted a couple of days ago. Flying in less than three weeks. Yikes, right?


----------



## dianne

Wow, in three weeks? Good luck! For us, we were given until May 1, 2013 to immigrate.


----------



## Polar

dianne said:


> Wow, in three weeks? Good luck! For us, we were given until May 1, 2013 to immigrate.


Yeah, visa was handled in just under two months, which is also really fast, I think.
I have a job (and the whole office) waiting for me, so I'm getting down under as soon as I can. I'm flying on the 25th.

Started clearing up, packing and throwing stuff the other day. It's half terrifying and half liberating. But you feel good after it, so don't worry.


----------



## anubrata.s

dianne said:


> Hello there!  Just sharing our info, so others can have an idea of how long application can take..
> 
> Date of Application: April 23, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Profession: Pre-Primary School Teacher
> 
> Visa Type: 175
> 
> CSL, MODL, or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals Submitted: June 13, 2012
> 
> Police Check SubmittedL June 13, 2012
> 
> Date Visa GrantedL June 28, 2012


Dianne,

Congratulations for your visa. It was quite quick for a subclass:175 visa. Could you please let me know when the CO was assigned and did you submit Meds/PCC after CO asked you to ?

Thanks,
Anubrata


----------



## MM.ASHMAWEY

I just need to know , what's benefit I get from Timeline ?


can anybody help me or give more details ?


----------



## dianne

Hello Anubrata! 

Thank you, I believe it was quite quick.. CO was assigned May 28, 2012. We did our Medicals as we were advised by the CO. We did our Medicals May 30 and I believe it took about 2 weeks for DIAC to get the results. We had 2 police clearances, one coming from the federal gov't and one from the state. We had the federal police clearance with the application and the state police clearance about 3rd week of June.



anubrata.s said:


> Dianne,
> 
> Congratulations for your visa. It was quite quick for a subclass:175 visa. Could you please let me know when the CO was assigned and did you submit Meds/PCC after CO asked you to ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anubrata


----------



## financepil

Hi All,
I'm all set to apply for my Graduate recognized(476) visa.After recent changes now I'm in a dilemma .According to recent changes Subclass189 would only take 12 months for processing since I'm eligible for that should I straight away apply for subclass 189 or apply for subclass 476 and then go there and applyfor PR? 

Which one is recommended?

Lets say after I apply my 476 visa when can i apply for my 189 agian ?


----------



## Polar

If you're looking for a flat in Australia, beware!

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1476379


----------



## luskin

Date of application: 09-June-2012

Nationality: Czech (main applicant)

Trade/profession: Software Engineer

Visa type: 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: 21-June-2012

Police check submitted: 09-June-2012

Date CO assigned: 23-July-2012

Date visa granted: not yet.


Further medicals were required, so we are working on that.


----------



## dibyendu

luskin said:


> Date of application: 09-June-2012
> 
> Nationality: Czech (main applicant)
> 
> Trade/profession: Software Engineer
> 
> Visa type: 175
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals submitted: 21-June-2012
> 
> Police check submitted: 09-June-2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: 23-July-2012
> 
> Date visa granted: not yet.
> 
> Further medicals were required, so we are working on that.


wow that was quick - CO assignment ...hopefully you will get the PO very soon...


----------



## au365

*Skilled Immigration help*

Hi All,

I am new to this thread , *I am a software Engineer of experience 4 years of age 27 from India. *

Can I apply for the PR as skilled worker from India. My occupation I believe is in the SOL( SoftWare Engineer).

What is the general timeline for this and how tough or easy it is to get the PR as a skilled worker in point basis.

*Any experts opinion will be highly appreciated*


----------



## luskin

Hi,

it's not that difficult, you just need to have enough points and then to submit all the required documents to confirm it. It may take from 2 to 18 months or even longer. From the 1st of July 2012 they have new Skill Select system, so it may change a timeline a bit.

Good luck with that.



au365 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread , *I am a software Engineer of experience 4 years of age 27 from India. *
> 
> Can I apply for the PR as skilled worker from India. My occupation I believe is in the SOL( SoftWare Engineer).
> 
> What is the general timeline for this and how tough or easy it is to get the PR as a skilled worker in point basis.
> 
> *Any experts opinion will be highly appreciated*


----------



## au365

luskin said:


> Hi,
> 
> it's not that difficult, you just need to have enough points and then to submit all the required documents to confirm it. It may take from 2 to 18 months or even longer. From the 1st of July 2012 they have new Skill Select system, so it may change a timeline a bit.
> 
> Good luck with that.


Thanks for your reply , from where I will get the required forms and what are the required steps for applying


----------



## luskin

From the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship:
immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/



au365 said:


> Thanks for your reply , from where I will get the required forms and what are the required steps for applying


----------



## au365

luskin said:


> From the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship:
> immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


Thanks again my frnd.


----------



## au365

au365 said:


> Thanks again my frnd.


What is the EOI ? is there any chance some wont get invitation for skilled worker PR after submitting EOI.


----------



## ausnss

Hi nabilafaisal on 27th of june i also found out that my 175 VISA is going through external checking can u tell me more about it & how long u have waited to get the visa.....


----------



## ausnss

nabilafaisal said:


> Date of application: 7th Aug 2011
> 
> Nationality: Bangladesh
> 
> Trade/profession: Telcom Network Eng
> 
> Visa type: 175
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL cat 4
> 
> Medicals submitted: 30 March 2012
> 
> Police check submitted: 5th April 2012
> 
> All Doc met :16th april
> 
> Date CO assigned: 21 March 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: ?????
> 
> CO says its under national security check...how long its gonna take...??
> what is the validity of medical


Hi nabilafaisla on 27th of june 2012 i found out that my VISA 175 is also going through external checking can u plz tell me more about this checking & how long u had to wait for ur visa...?


----------



## Rakeshpatel

Hi nabila,

if you are coming under high risk country then see following status sheet.

security checking sheet ->

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

visa status sheet ->

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Thanks
RakeshPatel



ausnss said:


> Hi nabilafaisla on 27th of june 2012 i found out that my VISA 175 is also going through external checking can u plz tell me more about this checking & how long u had to wait for ur visa...?


----------



## ausnss

Rakeshpatel said:


> Hi nabila,
> 
> if you are coming under high risk country then see following status sheet.
> 
> security checking sheet ->
> 
> visa status sheet ->
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Thx for the link.....nothing encouraging in there i guess other than list of long waits.........any idea y someone gets stuck with the checking & some gets away with it......


----------



## au365

Hi Guys, 

I have not started the process yet. Could anyone please tell me if i want to apply through an agent who would be the best and reliable for that? How much fees I have to pay AU Govt for this visa.


----------



## ausnss

ausnss said:


> Thx for the link.....nothing encouraging in there i guess other than list of long waits.........any idea y someone gets stuck with the checking & some gets away with it......


Hi all can any one tell me who does this security check ASIO or security agency of my home country.......


----------



## au365

*I have not started the process yet. Could anyone please tell me if i want to apply through an agent who would be the best and reliable for that? How much fees I have to pay AU Govt for this visa*


----------



## surpher

Date of application: March 20, 2012

Nationality: Slovene

Trade/profession: ICT Business Analyst

Visa type: GSM 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: ICT Business Analyst

Medicals submitted: June 7, 2012

Police check submitted: June 7, 2012

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted: August 14, 2012


----------



## MaherJ

surpher said:


> Date of application: March 20, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Slovene
> 
> Trade/profession: ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Visa type: GSM 175
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Medicals submitted: June 7, 2012
> 
> Police check submitted: June 7, 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted: August 14, 2012


Hi I'm very new to this site, very curious as to how much this visa cost you to get, as am hearing of visas varying hugely in cost?? 
I am hoping to make a move to Perth in early 2013 and would like to get the ball rolling asap, 
Any help or advice you might have would be greatly appreciated!
James


----------



## surpher

MaherJ said:


> Hi I'm very new to this site, very curious as to how much this visa cost you to get, as am hearing of visas varying hugely in cost??
> I am hoping to make a move to Perth in early 2013 and would like to get the ball rolling asap,
> Any help or advice you might have would be greatly appreciated!
> James


Including fees to assessing authorities, IELTS tests, translations of documents, visa itself, medicals, etc. Around 4000€. I lost track with all those payments for the document translations.


----------



## MaherJ

surpher said:


> Including fees to assessing authorities, IELTS tests, translations of documents, visa itself, medicals, etc. Around 4000&#128;. I lost track with all those payments for the document translations.


Thanks Surpher!! Is that in euros or which currency? I'm Irish so I shouldn't have to go
Down the line of document translations will I? Starting to get anxious now, gathering info and
Researching it, just want to make sure I choose the right visa etc..


----------



## surpher

That's euros, yes. You will not have to translate your documents but you will have to make certified copies of most of them.

Good luck.


----------



## anubrata.s

Got my Visa Grant letter today.. Details of the timeline is given in signature

Thanks to all who have posted effective replies and answered my queries even before I asked. All the best to those.. who are in queue and yet to get their visa..


----------



## luskin

see the next reply with quote..


----------



## luskin

anubrata.s said:


> Got my Visa Grant letter today.. Details of the timeline is given in signature
> 
> Thanks to all who have posted effective replies and answered my queries even before I asked. All the best to those.. who are in queue and yet to get their visa..


Congratulations! 
Do you have a deadline until when to arrive to Australia? Any limitations?

And all the best in Australia!!!


----------



## bouba

luskin said:


> Congratulations!
> Do you have a deadline until when to arrive to Australia? Any limitations?
> 
> And all the best in Australia!!!


thank u luskin.. yeah, there is first entry date that i have to respect and and this date can nt be changed.. it's defined by 1year from the medical examination date


----------



## steevg

I see a lot of questions relating to Visa Fee's, the following link may help decipher what fee's you'll be eligible for when applying.

Fees & Charges - Applications & Forms - Visas & Immigration

A bit of a job navigating through, but most of the current info is on there somewhere.


----------



## NhatPham

*Subclass 175 - Accountant*

Just got my Visa granted today. So excited 

Date of application: 29 Jun 2012

Nationality: Vietnamese

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: GSM Subclass 175

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: 04 Sep 2012

Police check submitted: 11 Sep 2012

Date CO assigned: 25 Aug 2012

Date visa granted: 12 Sep 2012


----------



## steevg

Hey NhatPham, many congratulations, very well done indeed. 
Where will you be heading to live?


----------



## NhatPham

steevg said:


> Hey NhatPham, many congratulations, very well done indeed.
> Where will you be heading to live?


Hi steevg,

Thanks a lot  I like Melbourne, been there once, but it will depend on where I can get a good job. For my occupation (accountant/auditor), I think Sydney might have more job vacancies. Well, I'll have to try  I can really use some advice from you guys.

Cheers


----------



## steevg

Melbourne is great, but depends on what you're looking for, if you have a family, and your expectations in respect to higher wages etc.

One piece of advice I frequently give, is to find a job prior to moving. If at all possible, come for a short visit, after setting up several interviews first. This alleviates the problems associated with arriving with all your furniture etc., then having to find a place to live, and then having to find a place to work.

I've know people to find all this far too much for them, and return back to their own county within the first 6 months to a year, because of the stress it can cause.

It'll depend on many factors, but in most cases, finding work is the single most important item which will either ensure your integration into the country, or turn you against it! Be wiser than most and do some homework first!

Good luck.


----------



## NhatPham

You are right, steevg. I plan to get a job before moving as well. I think that it is the right thing to do.

Thanks for the helpful advice.


----------



## steevg

NhatPham, you're most welcome, I'm glad to have been of some help. Good luck with the job hunting, there are plenty of sites to checkout including probably the most well known one:-

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

I wish you all the very best luck, and hope you find what you're searching for in Australia.

It'd be helpful if you'd consider posting back on the forum periodically, with details about finding work and also your experiences when you eventually move. Others in the forum will be appreciative of the feedback I'm sure.

Best wishes
Steevg


----------



## NhatPham

Sure. It would be great if I can help others in the forum with my experience.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## anasmizyed

*NhatPham ...... Congratulations*
my name anas Palestinian+Jordanian work in Dubai-UAE Accountant
I have BS in accounting + CMA-USA + IELTS 7/9 
single my age 25 my experience 3 years

How Many Points I have ????
which Visa should I apply ??? 189 or 190 or 375 or other
please help me 
):


----------



## NhatPham

anasmizyed said:


> *NhatPham ...... Congratulations*
> my name anas Palestinian+Jordanian work in Dubai-UAE Accountant
> I have BS in accounting + CMA-USA + IELTS 7/9
> single my age 25 my experience 3 years
> 
> How Many Points I have ????
> which Visa should I apply ??? 189 or 190 or 375 or other
> please help me
> ):


Hi anasmizyed,

Thanks.

Have you tried logging on to the DIAC website (www.immi.gov.au)? They have guides for you to decide with Visa you would want to apply. I think they have point calculator as well, so you can know how many points you have.


----------



## tinhte

Just got my application refused, here are some details:

Date of application: 30/Nov/2011
Nationality: Vietnam
Trade/profession: Software Engineer
Visa type: 
Medicals submitted: 10/Jun/2012
Police check submitted: 20/Jul/2012
Date CO assigned: 17/May/2012
Date visa refused: 20/Sep/2012

Initially, I thought the application processing rules would not be too strict, so I only submitted two employer references for work experience:
+ one for my 5+ years experience in Vietnam (overseas work exp)
+ one for my 1+ year experience in Australia

When the CO assigned, he required further evidences of 
+ Work experience: I further submitted some documentation such as salary payment history table from my previous company in Vietnam, and some tax forms and superannuation report in Australia.
+ Residence and study in australia: I further submitted some bills received to the addresses when I was in Australia, and a letter from Swinburne Uni stating that I met all requirements (which I had to request them via their website)

One day before the 28-day deadline, he stating that what I provided was not sufficient and saying that he was refusing my application:
+ he was not satisfy with my overseas work experience
+ he thought that my australian work experience was overlapped with the study period and I worked for more than 20 hours and therefore I violated student visa requirements, and thus, could not be considered valid for visa purposes.

So, I had to request him for an extensions of 7 days to provide further evidences, and he accepted.

Later, I submit a full payslips for the entire working period in Australia which showed that I only work 20 hours in the study periods, and some further evidences of overseas work experience such as employment contracts.

At this time, another CO was assigned to process my case as the previous CO had gone on holiday.

One day later, she changed all the requirement status to "met" which gave me full of hope 

2 months later, there was no response, so I sent a follow-up email. On 20/Sep, she responsed that she appolozied for the delay as she was waiting for some queries she had with my application. 30 minutes later, she sent me a refusal email, stating that all my work experience claims could not be given points, and therefore I did not meet point check requirements.

I'm thinking of submitting a review application, which costs around $1350.

Hope this give you guys some info


----------



## Guest

Date of application: 20th September 2012

Nationality: Welsh

Trade/profession: Hairdresser

Visa type: Subclass 820 temporary to permanent spouse

Medicals submitted: No

Police check submitted: No

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted: NO

Work rights granted 09/10/2012


----------



## kalyan_chv2000

*Applied for visa in 2008 feb but not yet finalised*

Hello, 
I have applied for a visa in Feb/2008 but case officer not yet allocated

Date of application: 03-feb-2008

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: cook

Visa type:176

CSL, MODL or SOL:

Medicals submitted:

Police check submitted:

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## presidconsult

Thanks for providing the above detailed information...Useful for new members...
Regards!


----------



## sharanjit83

kalyan_chv2000 said:


> Hello,
> I have applied for a visa in Feb/2008 but case officer not yet allocated
> 
> Date of application: 03-feb-2008
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Trade/profession: cook
> 
> Visa type:176
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL:
> 
> Medicals submitted:
> 
> Police check submitted:
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet


I applied for in 2008 for 885 but CO yet


----------



## kesausin

Dear,

Please be patient. First, case officer shall be assigned and then your docs will be reviewed. If further clarification is required, case officer shall email you. Case officer will advice you to proceed for medical and police clearance certificate. Your initial date of entry into Australia shall be before the expiry of medical and PCC.

Hope, things come out successful.

Regards

Kesausin

QUOTE=indieozzmewb;55155]Date of application: April 2012
Nationality: Indian
Trade/profession: Software Engineer
Visa type: 175
CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
Medicals submitted: No
Police check submitted: NO
Date CO assigned: Waiting
Date visa granted: Waiting

Should I get my Medicals & PCC done or wait for a CO to be assigned? I have applied for QueRensland without any state sponsorship. Does anyone know how long it will take for a CO to be assigned ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## PBOGAR

*Visa granted!!!*

Dear all!

We are over the moon today.

Date of application: 28th June 2012

Nationality: Hungarian

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: 176 WA sponsorship

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: 17th Aug 2012

Police check submitted: 17th Aug 2012

Date CO assigned: 24th July 2012

Date visa granted: 08th October 2012

Thank You all who supported us in the past 2 years, wish you all good luck with your application!

Peter and Erika


----------



## NhatPham

Wow..congrats Peter!


----------



## steevg

Fantastic! Many congratulations starting your new life very soon!


----------



## bradleystacks

What will be the requirements of having an IT job in Australia? I really want to apply and find a work there.


----------



## kesausin

Dear, 

After Processing your medical and PCC, case officer will mention in email regarding Visa Stamping for Australia. You need to submit your passport to VFS Australia. Visa stamping will be done in New Delhi and returned to you within a week or so.

Regards,

Kesausin


----------



## Yabisht

Gap in workex due to study break for MBA - which visa category to apply for PR?

We are planning to apply for PR. Need inputs from the forum members. 

Me and my husband have work ex of 4y4m and 5 y respectively, but it is split in two parts. Before and after MBA. Current work ex post MBA is 2 yr 4 months for both. Subclass 189 and 190 says 36/48 months should be in same occupation. So we are unable to find the right visa type for us. because 30 months back we were actually studing in B-schools. 

Earlier work ex previous to MBA is 23 months (me) 33 months (husband). 

Other Details:

We are in the same industry through out the employment: IT industry for 4 Y 4 M (me), and 5 Y (husband)
Work profile before MBA - more technical, 70% development or testing, 30% business analysis
Work profile after MBA - more functional, 80% business analysis, 20% development or testing


Please advise which visa will suit us wrt Australia 189/190? Our ultimate objective is to get PR of Australia. Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## nightfury

Hello all,

I like to share my timeline for my visa

Date of application: 31th July 2012

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Chemical Engineer

Visa type: 189- Skilled Independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: 31 July 2012

Police check submitted: 31 July 2012

Date visa granted: 18th September 2012

Time Taken: 7 weeks

Visa held prior : 485- Graduate

No contact form CO. Just got the approval e-mail. Good luck for all the applicants.


----------



## Haripasad

Hello every one,

I am new user for this forum.

I have a query related to ACS skill assessment, i hope any one of you would answer and resolve my worry.

One week back, my application status was "with assessor" at stage 4 and yesterday only status has got changed to "In progress". When today morning i checked my status, a shock was waiting for me, status has got changed back to "With assessor. I am very much worried about this.

In many forums, people says that when status changed to "In progress " at stage 4, next step is should get the response through mail.

But in my case, it has got changed back to "With assessor" state. Can some body let me know what is happening in my case .

Thanks,


----------



## surrealist

Hey everyone,

I'd like to share my GSM timeline

Date of application: 17 June 2011

Nationality: Pakistani

Trade/profession: Accountant (General)

Visa type: 175 - Independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: CSL, SOL

Medicals submitted: 16 June 2012

Police check submitted: 08 July 2012

Date CO assigned: 02 Feb 2012

Date visa granted: Hopefully soon !


----------



## dbs

I would re-enter the gsm timeline once the c.o. Is alloted. Apologies for the incomplete time line earlier.


----------



## haythemh

hi everyone, I wana share my timeline as well, cos waiting reply driving me crazy. submitted my application 4 december 2012 and waiting. ....


----------



## kamal83

Date of application: 07/05/12

Nationality: Bangladeshi

Trade/profession: Civil Engineer

Visa type: 475

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted:Yes

Police check submitted:Yes

Date CO assigned:08/06/12

Date visa granted: Not yet

Don't understand what should i do? I mail on three months ago to CO, common response processing is going on..................... 

Can anybody help me?


----------



## hahamed

kamal83 said:


> Date of application: 07/05/12
> 
> Nationality: Bangladeshi
> 
> Trade/profession: Civil Engineer
> 
> Visa type: 475
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals submitted:Yes
> 
> Police check submitted:Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:08/06/12
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Don't understand what should i do? I mail on three months ago to CO, common response processing is going on.....................
> 
> Can anybody help me?


Is it Family Sponsor 475

when did u submit your Med


----------



## kamal83

It is WA sponsor visa. I submit my med on 25/06/12 health requirement finalized but character assessment is 10% only. Is it police related? i submit police verification on same day.


----------



## hahamed

kamal83 said:


> It is WA sponsor visa. I submit my med on 25/06/12 health requirement finalized but character assessment is 10% only. Is it police related? i submit it on same day.


10% ?! 

Where do u see it. I think u have not completed online SARF form, that might show u 10%. but if u submitted Form 80 - it should be ok. Did u contact CO to find out if they sent it for external checks?


----------



## kamal83

I submitted Form-80 also. I ask my CO about any additional papers did she require. But she informed me that now she did not require any. I do not contact with CO for external checking information. Shall i ask her? Do not understand what should i do.


----------



## louiseb

hahamed said:


> 10% ?!
> 
> Where do u see it. I think u have not completed online SARF form, that might show u 10%. but if u submitted Form 80 - it should be ok. Did u contact CO to find out if they sent it for external checks?


Ha i was going to ask the same thing were did the 10% information come from, interesting as im sure we would all like to see our %. Am i missing something here guys 
louise


----------



## louiseb

I have read this am on web of IMMI that the work visa,s are being reviewed, there reducing the amount of skilled occupations, in other words before if you were a skilled nurse lets say they are taking this of the list. ( Nurses are still on the list lol )


----------



## lavkesh

Guys,

I have submitted my health form and other details asked on 12th December via email. I haven't yet heard from my case officer. Can anyone let me know how long is it going to take still?

I applied for PR Visa Subclass 175 skilled migrant, Information Technology engineer.

Thanks!


----------



## hahamed

louiseb said:


> Ha i was going to ask the same thing were did the 10% information come from, interesting as im sure we would all like to see our %. Am i missing something here guys
> louise


I guess, he means he filled in only 10% of online SARF form. However, if Form80 is submitted - i think SARF is not needed anymore.


----------



## nuked

Date of application: May 2012

Nationality: Pakistan

Trade/profession: Software Engineer

Visa type: PR

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Medicals submitted: NOT YET

Police check submitted: NOT YET

Date CO assigned: June 2012

Date visa granted: NOT YET


Any Idea how long will this take? Sub Class 175.


----------



## gersie

Yay! My partner was informed a few days ago that his visa is ready to be processed and he should leave Australia so it can be finalised! (Applied offshore). 6 months from the date of application!


----------



## gersie

Here's our timeline


----------



## kamal83

You guys are right. That is 10% online SARF. But do any one have any idea how long it will take??


----------



## alkioni

*skillselect*

hi all, my name is Alkioni and I am from Greece. I need some help with the skill select progress. I have longed my application for 190 nominated visa through skill select programm. But I cant understand how I fill the application for the state of south Australia where I asked to be nominated. Is the state going to sent me the application? or should I fill it by my myself with out their notification now? What I mean is that I havent understand very well the skill select process. what should I do now? wait for their response? I know that I have to apply to south Australia for nomination, but how the hell am I doing that? 
thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## Tariq.guroo

Dear alkoni,

Follow the below link and create an account. Update all your information including the EOI number. Once you'll receive the nomination, you'll receive an email from this site with the nomination confirmation. Then you have to update the EOI with that nomination confirmation number from SA to receive the invitation to apply for visa.

I hope it clarifies the confusion.

Thanks,
Tariq


----------



## Tariq.guroo

alkioni said:


> hi all, my name is Alkioni and I am from Greece. I need some help with the skill select progress. I have longed my application for 190 nominated visa through skill select programm. But I cant understand how I fill the application for the state of south Australia where I asked to be nominated. Is the state going to sent me the application? or should I fill it by my myself with out their notification now? What I mean is that I havent understand very well the skill select process. what should I do now? wait for their response? I know that I have to apply to south Australia for nomination, but how the hell am I doing that?
> thank you in advance for your replies.


Dear alkoni,

Follow the below link and create an account. Update all your information including the EOI number. Once you'll receive the nomination, you'll receive an email from this site with the nomination confirmation. Then you have to update the EOI with that nomination confirmation number from SA to receive the invitation to apply for visa.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user/register

I hope it clarifies the confusion.

Thanks,
Tariq


----------



## NhatPham

nuked said:


> Date of application: May 2012
> 
> Nationality: Pakistan
> 
> Trade/profession: Software Engineer
> 
> Visa type: PR
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> 
> Medicals submitted: NOT YET
> 
> Police check submitted: NOT YET
> 
> Date CO assigned: June 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: NOT YET
> 
> Any Idea how long will this take? Sub Class 175.


Well, it depends. I lodged my 175 Visa on 29 June 2012, got a CO assigned on 25 August and Visa was granted on 12 September. It was quite fast. Best of luck with your application.


----------



## ibanez

Hi guys,
It can take as long as it has to depending on your nationality and security checks.
I lodged my application in Nov 2010. CO got assigned in Aug 2011. Provided all outstanding documents to the CO in Oct 2011. Since then I have made a few correspondences and the only thing I receive is that its going through routine checks and all (don't exactly know if its security checks or what?). So far still waiting. Its been 2 years and 3 months approx.
However, things have changed since the launch of Skill Select. Mine was way before it. So don't get too carried away with my situation as everyone has a different situation. But trust me it heavily depends on where you are from if you fall in High risk or low risk countries.
Good luck and keep praying .......... 
ibanez


----------



## ibanez

Hi all,
I lodged my application on Nov 2nd 2010 and the case officer was assigned in Aug 2011. If I remember correctly, I submitted all the required documents by Oct 2011 to my CO. All my supporting documents which I had provided shows "MET" status online since Aug 9th 2011. The only ones I can't see there is the Character Clearance.
Since then I have been advised of routine/security checks. I was wondering if someone could please give me some kind of an indication or timeline as it has been 16 months now since I provided all the required documents and 27 months since I applied. Any particular reasons to take 16 months for checking and remaining period still unknown?
Please advise.

Regards,
ibanez


----------



## alkioni

Tariq.guroo said:


> Dear alkoni,
> 
> Follow the below link and create an account. Update all your information including the EOI number. Once you'll receive the nomination, you'll receive an email from this site with the nomination confirmation. Then you have to update the EOI with that nomination confirmation number from SA to receive the invitation to apply for visa.
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user/register
> 
> I hope it clarifies the confusion.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tariq


Tariq, thank you very much.


----------



## ibanez

Hi guys,
I have been contacted by my CO and asking for character certificates and medicals as the already provided ones 16 months ago have expired.
Any ideas as CO was saying "I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional documents or information."
Do you think its a matter of prviding the new character and medicals and the visa grant will be right after?
What are your thoughts?

Regards,
ibanez


----------



## kttykat

ibanez said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been contacted by my CO and asking for character certificates and medicals as the already provided ones 16 months ago have expired.
> Any ideas as CO was saying "I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional documents or information."
> Do you think its a matter of prviding the new character and medicals and the visa grant will be right after?
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Regards,
> ibanez


Yeah, that sounds promising, I have read of a few where they asked for replacement documents for stuff that expired and granted soon after they were provided.

Good luck,
Kttykat


----------



## samform1100

ibanez said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been contacted by my CO and asking for character certificates and medicals as the already provided ones 16 months ago have expired.
> Any ideas as CO was saying "I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional documents or information."
> Do you think its a matter of prviding the new character and medicals and the visa grant will be right after?
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Regards,
> ibanez


Can you plz share what is ur visa subclass and when did u applied?


----------



## ibanez

samform1100 said:


> Can you plz share what is ur visa subclass and when did u applied?


My visa subclass is GSM 175 and I applied in Nov 2010.
I am working on getting the medicals and police clearances again.
Even though it will cost me again, but can't do anything about it.
I had provided them in the past, it got expired because of there lengthy process. They should compensate for it in some way. I did not delay as I followed the instructions throughout and what is the guarantee that it would not expire again ............... you know what I mean?
Cheers


----------



## ibanez

Finally Visa granted ................. 

Date of application: 2nd Nov 2010

Nationality: Pakistani

Visa type: GSM 175

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Online)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (First in Sep 2011; Again in Feb 2013)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (First in Sep 2011; Again in Mar 2013)

Date CO assigned: Aug 2011

Date visa granted: 14th Mar 2013


----------



## Samii

Hi Everyone,

My situation Is as:

PR lodged : 25 June 2012 (onshore)

Nationality: Pakistani

Visa Type: 885- skilled independent



My case officer contacted me in January stating that the external checks on my file has been completed.

He asked me to re-do my Medicals + AFP again as they were expired and as my married too so they asked for my wife Medicals + Police check.

I have submitted everything 4 weeks ago (end of feb this year). Last Thursday (21/03/2013) my case officer replied to me on my query that they are waiting for my wife medical report to be checked by Global health services Sydney, and once it shows clear in their system then they will finalize the decision.

My question is " Has somebody went through the same situation here? I just want to know how long it will take ? " it is a hell lot of frustration waiting for it specially when they tell you that security checks are done and you have submitted Medicals + PCC

Your response is very much appreciated.


----------



## haythemh

ibanez said:


> Finally Visa granted .................
> 
> Date of application: 2nd Nov 2010
> 
> Nationality: Pakistani
> 
> Visa type: GSM 175
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Online)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (First in Sep 2011; Again in Feb 2013)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (First in Sep 2011; Again in Mar 2013)
> 
> Date CO assigned: Aug 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: 14th Mar 2013


Congrats for the grant, when you are planning to move


----------



## haythemh

Samii said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My situation Is as:
> 
> PR lodged : 25 June 2012 (onshore)
> 
> Nationality: Pakistani
> 
> Visa Type: 885- skilled independent
> 
> My case officer contacted me in January stating that the external checks on my file has been completed.
> 
> He asked me to re-do my Medicals + AFP again as they were expired and as my married too so they asked for my wife Medicals + Police check.
> 
> I have submitted everything 4 weeks ago (end of feb this year). Last Thursday (21/03/2013) my case officer replied to me on my query that they are waiting for my wife medical report to be checked by Global health services Sydney, and once it shows clear in their system then they will finalize the decision.
> 
> My question is " Has somebody went through the same situation here? I just want to know how long it will take ? " it is a hell lot of frustration waiting for it specially when they tell you that security checks are done and you have submitted Medicals + PCC
> 
> Your response is very much appreciated.


This means that her medicals were referred and this means waiting time between 3 - 4 months
They are checking medicals submitted last november


----------



## ryguydub

I'm applying for my 2nd 457 (I left a job in 2010 and lost my first visa) and have always found this forum helpful for the nerves.

Right now just waiting on a CO to be assigned after submitting my application about 2.5 weeks ago.
I have police checks on the way and hope my previous 457 makes things smooth. I don't know if I'll need medicals since I'm from the USA.

Not much chatter about 457 visa processing times lately. Any inputs?
i've started my timeline below


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

Hello,

Could someone please clarify on the timelines of state sponsorship (Visa class 190) who got it approved recently (or even contacted by CO)? After the application is lodged, how long does it take for the CO to get assigned to the application?

Also, do we have the possibility of going to Medical and police verification before the CO asks to do so? I currently live in Singapore, and a message from immigration asking for police verification certification is a pre-requirement here. Are there any ways?


----------



## TechGurl

*Docs for work experience- visa 190*

What are the docs required for work experience?


----------



## Spencer Cox

Hello,

I would really appreciate some help and feedback please.To give you a brief rundown i am looking to see what type of visa i would need to apply for and from people that have posted on here's experiences here ,chances are chance of getting it.

I am a 38 year old UK citizen looking to work full time in the Insurance industry.I don't believe i will be able to gain sponsorship as it is not a sought after skill or profession in the current aussie economy.I will be looking to re-locate on my own.

I would be looking to come to Australia for at least one year and hopefully longer however have no relatives from Australian dissent and whilst holding a quite senior management role sadly so not have a degree.I do not believe sponsorship is an option after speaking to a few recruiters.

I would be very grateful for any feedback where someone may have been in a similar position to myself and any barriers they faced and what procedures i am expected to go through and problems to face.

Many thanks

Spencer


----------



## AAAAli786

Hi, this is Ahmed. Here are my details.

Date of application: 27 May 2011

Nationality: Pakistani

Trade/profession: Software Engineer

Visa type: 175 Skilled Migration

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL

Medicals submitted: Not Requested Yet

Police check submitted: Not Requested Yet

Date CO assigned: Nov 2011

Date visa granted: Not Yet


----------



## rajurengith

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please clarify on the timelines of state sponsorship (Visa class 190) who got it approved recently (or even contacted by CO)? After the application is lodged, how long does it take for the CO to get assigned to the application?
> 
> Also, do we have the possibility of going to Medical and police verification before the CO asks to do so? I currently live in Singapore, and a message from immigration asking for police verification certification is a pre-requirement here. Are there any ways?


Here i demonstrte one of my client details

Date of application190:21/6/2012

Co assigned:26/9/2012

Pcc and medical requested:6/01/2013

Visa approved:2/2/2013

Occupation:mechanical engineer

State sponsorship:western australia

Duration:8 months...
We cant take medical and police clearences unless requested.
singapore doesnt grant pcc for foreigners and prs.strictly for citizens only..but the case officer gives you one request letter as if you are in singapore.these letter is sufficient for apply the pcc for foreigners.it charges around 45 sing dollars.
i hopes these datas help you further looks.thanks


----------



## mkv4ou

I am applying for partner visa with my 2 girls and my husband a sponsorship visa, he is an Australian citizen, from the USA. Will it be faster to send in police report and have medical exams done now and sent with application or wait to see if they are requested? I spoke with Australian Embassy today and she said to plan on 5+ months for our visas to be approved. This is disheartening as my husband is scheduled to start his new job in Sydney Aug. 1st. We hadn't planned on being seperated. I would appreciate any insight you may have. Thank you


----------



## kttykat

mkv4ou said:


> I am applying for partner visa with my 2 girls and my husband a sponsorship visa, he is an Australian citizen, from the USA. Will it be faster to send in police report and have medical exams done now and sent with application or wait to see if they are requested? I spoke with Australian Embassy today and she said to plan on 5+ months for our visas to be approved. This is disheartening as my husband is scheduled to start his new job in Sydney Aug. 1st. We hadn't planned on being seperated. I would appreciate any insight you may have. Thank you


This thread is for skilled migration but yes, if you can front load your application it may speed it up.

Kttykat


----------



## kalyan_chv2000

*Time taken to get the pplication finalized after CO assigned*

Hello,

Date of application:Feb, 03, 2008

Nationality: Indian

Trade/profession: Cook

Visa type: 475

CSL, MODL or SOL:MODL

Medicals submitted: 4, March, 2013

Police check submitted: 11, march, 2013

Date CO assigned:15, Feb, 2013

Date visa granted: Not yet.

I have submitted all the requested documents(Payslips, Tax returns and experience letter) Still in documents list it is showing required.
Could you tell me how much time it takes to finalize the application.

Thanks in advance,
Kalyan


----------



## mkv4ou

kttykat said:


> This thread is for skilled migration but yes, if you can front load your application it may speed it up.
> 
> Kttykat


Thank you. I have reposted in Family thread. Didn't realize I had changed threads!!


----------



## mondejar

Date of application:January 23, 2013

Nationality: Filipino

Trade/profession: Project Manager (I.T.)

Visa type: 189

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Date CO assigned: March 18, 2013

Medicals submitted: March 19, 2013

Police check submitted: April 22, 2013

Date visa granted: Not Yet


----------



## mehdiWA2013

EOI 9th apr 13
State Sponsorship apply 10th apl
CO assign 22th aprl
Sponsorship confirmation 3rd may

...........


----------



## mondejar

Got my visa today! Hooray!

Date of application:January 23, 2013

Nationality: Filipino

Trade/profession: Project Manager (I.T.)

Visa type: 189

CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL

Date CO assigned: March 18, 2013

Medicals submitted: March 19, 2013

Police check submitted: April 22, 2013

Date visa granted: 06 May 2013


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

Congratulations!!!


----------



## rajurengith

mondejar said:


> Got my visa today! Hooray!
> 
> Date of application:January 23, 2013
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Trade/profession: Project Manager (I.T.)
> 
> Visa type: 189
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
> 
> Date CO assigned: March 18, 2013
> 
> Medicals submitted: March 19, 2013
> 
> Police check submitted: April 22, 2013
> 
> Date visa granted: 06 May 2013


Oh..gr8....congratulations to your new journey


----------



## mondejar

thanks  i do appreciate it



rajurengith said:


> Oh..gr8....congratulations to your new journey


----------



## ryguydub

*2nd 457 visa Granted*

Applied for my 2nd 457 after a 2 year lapse, US Citizen. This time around I wasn't asked for Medicals or Police Checks.

No CO was assigned,* no communication. Not even an email telling me my visa was granted! *I only found out by checking the website several days after it was granted.
Very strange but quicker than I expected (less than 4 weeks).


----------



## cjka

Congrats!!!


----------



## oorvee

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please clarify on the timelines of state sponsorship (Visa class 190) who got it approved recently (or even contacted by CO)? After the application is lodged, how long does it take for the CO to get assigned to the application?
> 
> Also, do we have the possibility of going to Medical and police verification before the CO asks to do so? I currently live in Singapore, and a message from immigration asking for police verification certification is a pre-requirement here. Are there any ways?


Hi,

CO gets assigned within 4 weeks. And you can go for medical & PCC before that, provided medical centers / pass port office are ready to take request.
In india they do that. All you need is TRN no.
Hope this helps.


----------



## kalyan_chv2000

*visa granted*



kalyan_chv2000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Date of application:Feb, 03, 2008
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Trade/profession: Cook
> 
> Visa type: 475
> 
> CSL, MODL or SOL:MODL
> 
> Medicals submitted: 4, March, 2013
> 
> Police check submitted: 11, march, 2013
> 
> Date CO assigned:15, Feb, 2013
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet.
> 
> I have submitted all the requested documents(Payslips, Tax returns and experience letter) Still in documents list it is showing required.
> Could you tell me how much time it takes to finalize the application.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kalyan


Got my visa approved,, Only condition is 8539. 
Have a doubt, on this condition can I stay in any regional area or only in the sponsored area. As it is mentioned can stay anywhere in australia except few places.

Thanks


----------



## Totes

Hi all, I'm new to the site read a few posts and decided to join  

Country of residence: USA
Country of origin: Kenya
Visa applied: 176 state sponsored (Melbourne)- Defacto Offshore under Fiancee's Job occupation
Application lodged: April 16th, 2012
CO Assigned: May 7th, 2012
PCC Front loaded: 02/14/2013
Medicals front loaded: 02/22/2013 
Visa grant: Not yet
Submitted for external checks: May 7th, 2012

Anyone who applied before July 1st still waiting for a visa?


----------



## rajurengith

kalyan_chv2000 said:


> Got my visa approved,, Only condition is 8539.
> Have a doubt, on this condition can I stay in any regional area or only in the sponsored area. As it is mentioned can stay anywhere in australia except few places.
> 
> Thanks


Visa subclass475 allow to stay within regional area for 3 years since you enter the australia,who sponsored you.But you can apply the partner visa.this visa stands for temporary.later on you can bridge to permanent resident..best of luck dude..


----------



## Eddy_den

Totes said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the site read a few posts and decided to join
> 
> Country of residence: USA
> Country of origin: Kenya
> Visa applied: 176 state sponsored (Melbourne)- Defacto Offshore under Fiancee's Job occupation
> Application lodged: April 16th, 2012
> CO Assigned: May 7th, 2012
> PCC Front loaded: 02/14/2013
> Medicals front loaded: 02/22/2013
> Visa grant: Not yet
> Submitted for external checks: May 7th, 2012
> 
> Anyone who applied before July 1st still waiting for a visa?


Hello Totes,

Were u asked for Medical by CO? . I am also waiting for PCC & Medical Call . My details are :

Country of residence: Pakistan
Country of origin: Pakistan
Visa applied: 176 state sponsored (WA)
Telecom Engineer Job occupation
Application lodged: 2nd Feb, 2012
CO Assigned: 19th Feb, 2012
All Documents Submited
PCC & Medical Call : Awaiting
Visa grant: Not yet


----------



## au365

Hi,what is the total processing time for skilled immigration (subclass 189)

I am a software engineer of experience 4 years 8 months.

Is there any risk if I apply for immigration on 15 th december 2013, I mean is there a chance that the quota gets over when my turn will come or something ?


----------



## Totes

Eddy_den said:


> Hello Totes,
> 
> Were u asked for Medical by CO? . I am also waiting for PCC & Medical Call . My details are :
> 
> Country of residence: Pakistan
> Country of origin: Pakistan
> Visa applied: 176 state sponsored (WA)
> Telecom Engineer Job occupation
> Application lodged: 2nd Feb, 2012
> CO Assigned: 19th Feb, 2012
> All Documents Submited
> PCC & Medical Call : Awaiting
> Visa grant: Not yet


Hi Eddy_Den, we actually front loaded our meds and pcc checks. CO says that the only thing pending is the security checks. We currently at month 14 since CO was allocated and still waiting for that golden email 
Have you heard anything?


----------



## au365

Hi,what is the total processing time for skilled immigration (subclass 189)

I am a software engineer of experience 4 years 8 months.

Is there any risk if I apply for immigration on 15 th december 2013, I mean is there a chance that the quota gets over when my turn will come or something ?

Can someone please share your knowledge and experience and opinion about this.....


----------



## Eddy_den

Totes said:


> Hi Eddy_Den, we actually front loaded our meds and pcc checks. CO says that the only thing pending is the security checks. We currently at month 14 since CO was allocated and still waiting for that golden email
> Have you heard anything?


Hello ,

Well then get ready as lil time is left. I Got the Golden email after 17.5 months .. Now managing the PCC as its realy tough to get it over here ..!> All the best.

Regards


----------



## akiimanu

Hi 

Well it is hard to predict when the occupation ceiling will reach its level. Also there is no predefined time frame for 189 processing depends and varies case to case. Regarding your question about experience, if you are able to get 60 points with your mentioned experience you are good to go.

All the best.


----------



## Totes

Eddy_den said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Well then get ready as lil time is left. I Got the Golden email after 17.5 months .. Now managing the PCC as its realy tough to get it over here ..!> All the best.
> 
> Regards


OMG Congratulations!!!!!!! All the best with the move and everything !


----------

